# Rocky?



## Erieangler51

Anyone starting to see any fish at the marina yet? Getting the itch. Might head up Sunday and cast some Cleo's in the marina area!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51

I see the rocky is running at 241 Cfs this morning instead of 35 Cfs which is what it has been running the past 4-5 days With the water moving finally and the colder weather I think the season is only a few days to a week away from starting. Water temp dropped 7 degrees yesterday also..Get ready boys its around the corner


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rayman

Heading to the river now. Going to work from the hospital towards the boat docks. I'll let yo know what I saw


----------



## Erieangler51

Thank you. Might head up Sunday or wait a week. Supposed to rain next Thursday an Friday so that should push some in as well. Fished and scouted last Sunday when it was low and clear and found some nice new spots I can't wait to try out. Seen 1 swim by me by the marina. Other than that caught some smallies and some nice gills on jigs and maggots. Used that because i figured smallies would hit it a well. also fished spawn sacs and cleos for a little bit and not 1 hit.Millions of shiners in the river


----------



## centerpinpin

ill be down there this afternoon....ill let ya know how many I get....


----------



## FisheRx

What size of Cleo's do you guys throw down there and what patterns? A steady retrieve or bump and go? I'd like to give this a try instead of drift fishing but I don't really know where to begin


----------



## Erieangler51

I throw 2/5 oz. blue/silver, orange/gold, orange/silver, green/silver. I like catching them casting because the hit but there is just something about seeing that float sink and bam fish on and then he's 6 ft in the air. It gets the blood going


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51

I like a steady retrieve with a pump of the rod every now and then. Don't let it sink an jig it. You will get snagged 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheUkrainian

Anything with silver on it seemed to work for me in the past. I've got 2 different sized blue/silver ones, a green/silver one, HBGG, RT, and WM (see link below, I don't know what the patterns are called...)


----------



## Rasper

Last year when its high and nymphing isn't very effective I throw Jr. Thunder sticks on spinning gear like how people swing flies or spoons. And I would get 8-10lbers almost everytime I went






out. Purple/silver was the best!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

I'm heading down tomorrow.. Any tips for fishing a bigger channel? i've only fished here once and i think i went off the bottom with spawn sacks and no luck. Where do fish hold in a big channel like that?


----------



## thephildo0916

centerpinpin said:


> ill be down there this afternoon....ill let ya know how many I get....


We're waiting. . How else will I know when the steelhead are in?


----------



## Rasper

thephildo0916 said:


> We're waiting. . How else will I know when the steelhead are in?


One more good cold rain should do it! But people are catching em just not any numbers obviously. I got my spots a bit away from the marina so I'm going to wait till it rains and the river is on its way down 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51

Ya most of my spots are way down river past the golf courses. That's why I'm waiting. My forecast says rain thurs fri and sat so might mozy on up Sunday and see if I can land any between the first couple fords.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

is the rocky blown out? I know it's at 2000 cubic feet per second but what's a good flow to fish and when is it too high?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steel Cranium

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> is the rocky blown out? I know it's at 2000 cubic feet per second but what's a good flow to fish and when is it too high?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep. 600-700 is fishable if you know how to fish high water. I think 250-450 is prime for the rocky. Some like it a bit higher or lower. 2000 is especially high when the flow started at yesterday's 40.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

do you think the flow would return to a good level tomorrow?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## centerpinpin

Nope

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fredg53

Erieangler51 said:


> Ya most of my spots are way down river past the golf courses. That's why I'm waiting. My forecast says rain thurs fri and sat so might mozy on up Sunday and see if I can land any between the first couple fords.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Do you mean up river?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

We caught 3 of them a week ago and saw a few others caught as well,also saw many dead thursday eithrr due to the heat or lack of oxygen the rocky should be loaded monday when the flow settles down


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

man I was excited to hit it for the first time tomorrow looks like ill have to wait


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

The rocky was so low it needed the rain. I like fishing when its high anyway!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Rasper said:


> The rocky was so low it needed the rain. I like fishing when its high anyway!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


how do you fish it when it's high? the mouth with cranks and spoons?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## centerpinpin

Wait patiently grasshopper....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bubbster

Up there today, water a little high and brown. Saturday morn, hope this helps. Never fished it cept one time. Might need some help on how to guys! But, Would say next week. Will they take spinners? Say maybe Mepps?


----------



## Rasper

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> how do you fish it when it's high? the mouth with cranks and spoons?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I fish at 600 max nothing higher. But I fish Jr. Thundersticks in a down and across swing type. I reel super slow and let the current do the work. But I never fished the mouth cause I nymph fish at 300 to 60cfs. I'm going to try the mouth tmrw and break my rules. It will probably be at 1800 tmrw. But I'm going to throw hot n tots (I bend the lip down a bit so it doesn't run so deep while I'm casting.) Jr. Thundersticks and lil cleos. I currently don't have my spinning setup I use for steels its at my camper but I got my girls crappy spinning gear so it will be interesting.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

thanks! and good luck using the lighter gear ha hopefully you land some should be a lot of fun.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> thanks! and good luck using the lighter gear ha hopefully you land some should be a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oh and if you try that way. It seems to only catch big ones  oh and it is always close to shore when they strike. So at the end of the swing wait a minute before reeling in.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Looks like the river is on the drop. It's at 3000 right now. Might be fishable as early as monday but definitely by tuesday. Good luck


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> Looks like the river is on the drop. It's at 3000 right now. Might be fishable as early as monday but definitely by tuesday. Good luck


I can't wait I'm def going to catch the river between 400-200! Will not moss the first official drop of the fall run at prime time!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Rasper said:


> I can't wait I'm def going to catch the river between 400-200! Will not moss the first official drop of the fall run at prime time!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah That's good, i've done some of my best fishing while the river was up between 600 and 700. Just gotta find some good spots


----------



## Erieangler51

Heading up Tuesday.. Shod be fish able then and a nice mess of fresh run chrome in the river. Can't wait to hook into the first of the year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> how do you fish it when it's high? the mouth with cranks and spoons?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Spoons and jig n maggot work good for me when the waters high. They will be holding near the banks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> Yeah That's good, i've done some of my best fishing while the river was up between 600 and 700. Just gotta find some good spots


I love my nymph fishing that is a but high for me when it comes to line control I mean I could high stick some ripples depending where they are located

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Just got off the rocky. I decided to nymph cause off the spot I was at but just a sucker. Thought I had my first steelie off the year  got him on my top olive bugger








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

oh man well hopefully they're hitting tomorrow morning I'm gonna throw panther martins and drift egg patterns and streamers 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

Yeah I'm going to hit up the rocky in the morning as well.. try some spoons and tubes.. maybe some jigs

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> oh man well hopefully they're hitting tomorrow morning I'm gonna throw panther martins and drift egg patterns and streamers
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was drifting olive bugger on top and a chart crystal meth sucker spawn on the bottom. But I also was fishing 6 miles from the mouth. I'm going closer the next time I get out

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fredg53

Am I crazy of my definition of up vs down river? Down river mouth up river Columbus


----------



## Erieangler51

No your right I meant up river. Worded it wrong 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51

Wish I could make it up there today. Just checked flows at 320 Cfs and temp is dropping. I'll be up at daybreak in the morning though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

I'm going out here in a bit. Let you know if there's any action.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

been here since 7 haven't seen any caught or any action I have a buddy throwing a jr thunder stick and I'm throwing a streamer and an egg pattern under a strike indicator. started at the marina I've been moving up ever since 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> been here since 7 haven't seen any caught or any action I have a buddy throwing a jr thunder stick and I'm throwing a streamer and an egg pattern under a strike indicator. started at the marina I've been moving up ever since
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm surprised no one is picking up. Its ideal right now they should be super aggressive too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

yeah I'm surprised too. clarity is bad but they just don't seem to be in here


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Socom

Fished about an hour today and came up empty. Was throwing spoons and crank baits. Only fish I saw caught was a smallie

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Yeah I was near the pipes and tried everything from tubes to jigs to spoons and got nothing. I think it might be like this due to the clarity. Try again tomorrow 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

still out here it's tough fishing I'm working my way closer to the mouth with spoons hopefully I can entice one at least. the conditions seem too perfect to give up


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

Weird maybe clarity like everyone said but I've caught tons off steelies in no clarity. Maybe another good rain? Idk 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rippin

still early guys, its going to be slow pickin till the fish get in the system.


----------



## Rasper

Rippin said:


> still early guys, its going to be slow pickin till the fish get in the system.


Very true I'm just itchin for some syeel

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

Water temps need to lower a bit more fellas!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

mischif said:


> Water temps need to lower a bit more fellas!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree but I saw a couple rolling yesterday so they are in there.. will see if there's any difference today

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51

Be on road in a hr. Should be up there by day break. Green hip boots, ranger boats hat, green golf pullover. Stop and say hey if ya see me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

Where are you going to be fishing at?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

mischif said:


> Water temps need to lower a bit more fellas!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


LIAR! Hahaha but you are probably right josh.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Only thing I got today

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Better than nothing...haha


----------



## Rasper

TheUkrainian said:


> Better than nothing...haha


He is def right. Better than my sucker the other day

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zielinskim

Hello,

Ive never fished before for steelhead or even at the rocky for that fact. Do any of you have general suggestions as to where I should go on the river? Thank you.


----------



## Rasper

zielinskim said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ive never fished before for steelhead or even at the rocky for that fact. Do any of you have general suggestions as to where I should go on the river? Thank you.


Rocky has a ton of public access go to odnr's website you can print a map of them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

yeah too many if you ask me! haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

and according to usgs website the water temp just reached 58 this morning. we are almost there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

zielinskim said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ive never fished before for steelhead or even at the rocky for that fact. Do any of you have general suggestions as to where I should go on the river? Thank you.


You can drive down the road that runs along the rocky and watch for parking spots with people fishing.. best places will be around the marina.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Since it's still early in the season, your best bets would be the first couple of fords from the lake. Then again, a few people have caught some by the nature center (last week).


----------



## FisheRx

It sounds like yesterday everyone got skunked but has anyone done well today on the rock?


----------



## Fishman

Try out the Rock Ford Spring Riffle, fish are starting to stack up there. Talked to a friend today that hooked and landed 4 on a squigwiggler pattern today.


----------



## ztkaz

I was at the ford this morning and night. I didnt get a bite or did i see anyone pull up anything.


----------



## Rasper

Fishman said:


> Try out the Rock Ford Spring Riffle, fish are starting to stack up there. Talked to a friend today that hooked and landed 4 on a squigwiggler pattern today.


I will never fish that spot too many people!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> I will never fish that spot too many people!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There were about 15 people there this evening. Couldnt drift far down due to everyone. Hated it


----------



## Erieangler51

I fished rock spring for a few hours today. Seen 4 caught from there. 2 on plastics and 2 on spawn sacs. Both guys got 2 and both were pinning. I hooked up early in the morning but she did a jump and was gone. That was on a spawn sac. Seen 7 or 8 caught and a few lost. I ended the day with 3 small mouths, 1 sucker, 1 creek chub, and a goby. Waiting a few weeks before I venture back up. Lots of people out fishing. Water was still dirty 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> There were about 15 people there this evening. Couldnt drift far down due to everyone. Hated it


I fish Morley ford but I fish the riffles in front during the fall then I move behind in the winter. And I fish behind the nature center ford in the fall when the people at the ford since there is like 20 people in front probably all scare the fish right through the ford into my flies  my other spots are not really secrets but you will have to travel to find me 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Rasper said:


> I fish Morley ford but I fish the riffles in front during the fall then I move behind in the winter. And I fish behind the nature center ford in the fall when the people at the ford since there is like 20 people in front probably all scare the fish right through the ford into my flies  my other spots are not really secrets but you will have to travel to find me
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol great.. not only do we have to catch steelhead, we also have to find waldo 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Nothing today at all at ford. Or near the marina. Needs to rain again!


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> Lol great.. not only do we have to catch steelhead, we also have to find waldo
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha yeah I got my white and red stripped hat for this season 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## djrockytop

I fished the first bend by the marina yesterday morning and this morning. Came up empty throwing spoons, minnow plugs and rooster tails. Even tried dabbing some power bait on there as a hail mary. By the time I've taken off I've seen at good half dozen guys lined up standing in the shallows drift fishing in unison, catching nothing. Monday morning I saw 1 caught (forearm size) on a float, assuming he was using a spawn sack. I'm heading out again in the morning to try the same stretch and see if anything has changed. Hopefully I get my first steelhead. Being from the south it was all rainbows. I'd drop some sweet corn on the line and reel them in on the old Zebco Rhino.


----------



## centerpinpin

Try some jig n gulp tomm. Dj. Black or white jig or spawn. They're in there just being stubborn lately.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## djrockytop

Thank you for the tip. I have a black jig with red skirt rigged under a float right now. I have a white one with white skirt on standby  I don't have the gulps, however I do have some tiny rubber minnow that I could find a small hook or jig head to float. I hope I'm not misunderstanding and these should be pitch and retrieve. Again, I do appreciate the tip and I'll post back on the adventure. 

As always, if you see my green patagonia hat or Vols gear give me a holler!

DJ


----------



## centerpinpin

Usually I would tell ya to float with the current at the tail out of riffs but they seemed to be holding at the top of the riffs right in the fast water.

Good luck.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Im having a hard time on figuring out what to use too. Cant get them to bite anything


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> Im having a hard time on figuring out what to use too. Cant get them to bite anything


Wait till it rains again then they bite anything probably. The water temp went up so they probably shut down

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman

Rasper said:


> I will never fish that spot too many people!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


In the words of a wise steel slayer "grease up and slip in"

There are plenty of fish to be had there.


----------



## Rasper

Fishman said:


> In the words of a wise steel slayer "grease up and slip in"
> 
> There are plenty of fish to be had there.


Haha nice

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm

I'm heading to the Rock now. Gunna start near the Marina and work my way up. Will post a report this evening. :G


----------



## djrockytop

I ended up not being able to get out this morning and tomorrow isn't looking promising. I may be able to get out Saturday morning. If so, I'll post a report.


----------



## whjr15

djrockytop said:


> I ended up not being able to get out this morning and tomorrow isn't looking promising. I may be able to get out Saturday morning. If so, I'll post a report.


I went out for a few hours today... Didn't see any steelhead yet , but got a bunch of smallies on a yellow krystal meth!


----------



## TheUkrainian

I'm probably going to head out tomorrow morning for a few hours before I head off to Michigan for the weekend (getting Friday off ftw!). Gonna throw some spoons and spawn sacs before I switch over to the fly rod in a few weeks. If anyone sees someone wearing a Red Wings hoodie, thats me. haha.


----------



## dugworm

Well, not bad for a first outing but definitely could have been better. Stayed in the main stretch just south of the marina. Faced the high wall all morning. 4-5 waders out there with me. Saw on fly sticker catch a chromer right around 0900. I had my spinning gear. I was throwing a 1/32 pink Weldon jig with waxy. Caught 2 gobies real quick. Around 0945 I hooked into a steelie!- just south of marina. Fought the fish for about a minute and then he spit the hook. Dang! Further inspection showed that my knot failed. Lost fish due to a poor knot. Oh well. Nothing more the rest of the morning. Anyone fishing that stretch of the Rock and gets lucky check that fish for a pink Weldon in his jaw! Jeez? Gunna try again tomorrow. :G


----------



## fishinnick

Hey at least you hooked into one! Loosing a fish because of it just getting unhooked is one thing, loosing a fish because of it breaking your line(especially due to a bad knot) hurts. Overall though I'd say you had a good first outing.


----------



## Rasper

TheUkrainian said:


> I'm probably going to head out tomorrow morning for a few hours before I head off to Michigan for the weekend (getting Friday off ftw!). Gonna throw some spoons and spawn sacs before I switch over to the fly rod in a few weeks. If anyone sees someone wearing a Red Wings hoodie, thats me. haha.


I'll be done there at 11am camo waders and a Boston hat


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15

I was all by myself the whole time I was there, behind Tyler field... Maybe I was a little too far upstream yet? Who knows. Either way, I'll be back at it tomorrow morning... If you see a dude with a black Indians hat on, come say hi!


----------



## Rasper

I will be focusing on shaded spots with some riffles. If I can find that close to the marina I ain't leavimg

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## djrockytop

I feel like that stretch just south of the marina (other side of the overpass) *should hold some, no? The fish have to swim through the long stretch of rocky shallows which must make them burn energy and want a break. I've never walked back there to see if there are deep holes and not sure how the plant beside the dog park feels about people on the river there but it all makes sense in my head when I look at google earth and daydream


----------



## UAfisherman

djrockytop said:


> I feel like that stretch just south of the marina (other side of the overpass) *should hold some, no? The fish have to swim through the long stretch of rocky shallows which must make them burn energy and want a break. I've never walked back there to see if there are deep holes and not sure how the plant beside the dog park feels about people on the river there but it all makes sense in my head when I look at google earth and daydream


There are deep holes everywhere, you. Just have to know where to look 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

The stretch behind the treatment plant has always been popular, hard to shore fish which is what my current budget allows lol Tried the marina are Tuesday evening and the wife got a 3lb sheepshead on a spinner. May check out cedar point bridge before work tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> There are deep holes everywhere, you. Just have to know where to look
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Deep won't be key right now. I heard clarity was fair.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

williamjr27 said:


> The stretch behind the treatment plant has always been popular, hard to shore fish which is what my current budget allows lol Tried the marina are Tuesday evening and the wife got a 3lb sheepshead on a spinner. May check out cedar point bridge before work tomorrow morning.


You don't need any specific gear to fish from the middle of the water, just a pair of shorts you're not worried about getting wet. The water temps have gone down a bit from July/August, but it's still warm enough to stand in. haha.


----------



## ztkaz

TheUkrainian said:


> You don't need any specific gear to fish from the middle of the water, just a pair of shorts you're not worried about getting wet. The water temps have gone down a bit from July/August, but it's still warm enough to stand in. haha.


Exactly. Some crappy shoes. And your good. Ive been doing that all week its not to cold.


----------



## Patricio

Spent 2 hours on the rocky this morning. squat.


----------



## UAfisherman

Think the rocky is too low and clear now?.. waiting for that rain for more of them to come in..

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Report of one hooked at rock springs ford, broke his xrap though lol. Still too warm...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

The water isn't too warm...keep seeing people say that for some reason, as long as its 68 or under the fish will run. Once it hits 69 stay home. Its not the water temp its the time of year, the manistees aren't running yet its just stray London's in the rivers. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

kapposgd said:


> The water isn't too warm...keep seeing people say that for some reason, as long as its 68 or under the fish will run. Once it hits 69 stay home. Its not the water temp its the time of year, the manistees aren't running yet its just stray London's in the rivers.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I swear when its 68 in the lake they stage then once it rains and gets high they run.
And when the lake is 68 the river is usually cooler.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

I saw three yesterday at ford. But no luck.


----------



## Lundfish

kapposgd said:


> ...its just stray London's in the rivers.


It cracks me up whenever I read something like this. :F


----------



## kapposgd

And why is that?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

kapposgd said:


> And why is that?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Because there are not anymore londons, nor has their been for many years. Why do you think that there is?


----------



## kapposgd

Lundfish said:


> Because there are not anymore londons, nor has their been for many years. Why do you think that there is?


Yeah Ohio has stopped stocking London's but pa still does, not all smolts imprint onto the rivers they are released in and end up finding their way into Ohio waters. You can even tell sometimes its a London by looking at them, they'll often take on a shorter-fatter-football type look than other strains

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

And also London's are less likely to return to the rivers than the manistee, the better return from manistees is one of the main reasons the odnr decided to make the change

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

kapposgd said:


> Yeah Ohio has stopped stocking London's but pa still does, not all smolts imprint onto the rivers they are released in and end up finding their way into Ohio waters. You can even tell sometimes its a London by looking at them, they'll often take on a shorter-fatter-football type look than other strains
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


PA stocks their own strain. Londons were from a hatchery in OH.


----------



## kapposgd

Pa stocked London's too, and what is the primary strain of the fish that run up trout run and whatever that other creek is thatbpa collects eggs from? London

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

And I could be mistaken but I think Ohio bought London's from pa and pa had bought them from Ontario...this is info I've gotten from one of my buddies who guides but its been awhile so I'm not sure about that. I do know Ohio buys manistee eggs from Michigan tho

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

kapposgd said:


> And I could be mistaken but I think Ohio bought London's from pa and pa had bought them from Ontario...this is info I've gotten from one of my buddies who guides but its been awhile so I'm not sure about that. I do know Ohio buys manistee eggs from Michigan tho
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes OH gets the brood stock from MI. We rely solely on MI. OH used to stock rainbows from the London hatchery...which is where the strain name is derived.

PA has their own strain which has been labeled as the Mutts. There are 3 separate strains that make the fall spawner. 

I found a website that says that PA has the London strain but that is incorrect.

I also agree that you can tell the difference between a Mutt and a Manistee. Mutts are what we usually get around here early. Some small manistees also.


----------



## kapposgd

Right on, either way the fish in our rivers now are from the pa program

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick

kapposgd said:


> Right on, either way the fish in our rivers now are from the pa program
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah, a good handful, if not most of them may possibly be PA fish, but there are still Manistees that run this time of year....


----------



## fishinnick

Does anyone happen to have any pics of the London strain fish? Just curious what they would look like compared to Mutts and Manistees. Never got to fish the tribs when they were stocked, but from what I've heard/read I guess they are more football shaped like the PA mutts..


----------



## ChromeBone

fishinnick said:


> Does anyone happen to have any pics of the London strain fish? Just curious what they would look like compared to Mutts and Manistees. Never got to fish the tribs when they were stocked, but from what I've heard/read I guess they are more football shaped like the PA mutts..


I'm pretty sure this is one from a while back on my first fly rod. Looks like a regular bow with short fins.


----------



## ztkaz

The river is super clear. I havent seen it like this a while.


----------



## djrockytop

I was out yesterday at lunch and then again this morning. Threw blue/silver spoon, minnow plug, rooster tail, floated a jig and floated a spawn sack (both the store bought and fresh made from NY thanks to a nice fellow in a fantastic Tennessee hat). Nothing. I did however see a couple sucker fish and watch a very good size duo of steelheads dolphin themselves about in the deep hole on the bend just south of the marina (before the overpass). I had company on the river and no one landed anything. One fellow fishing flies did say he hooked into two but couldn't keep it set. I'm hoping for a Moses-esque rain so I can get out there and catch my first of the year before people start flying in and it's line-cross city.


----------



## Rasper

djrockytop said:


> I was out yesterday at lunch and then again this morning. Threw blue/silver spoon, minnow plug, rooster tail, floated a jig and floated a spawn sack (both the store bought and fresh made from NY thanks to a nice fellow in a fantastic Tennessee hat). Nothing. I did however see a couple sucker fish and watch a very good size duo of steelheads dolphin themselves about in the deep hole on the bend just south of the marina (before the overpass). I had company on the river and no one landed anything. One fellow fishing flies did say he hooked into two but couldn't keep it set. I'm hoping for a Moses-esque rain so I can get out there and catch my first of the year before people start flying in and it's line-cross city.


The rocky doesn't get too crowded if you do a 15 min hick up or down stream from any overpass or ford. There is a lot of lazy people out there. Don't be lazy and you can stretch your arms a bit more. Even take a pee with no worries.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Nothing worse than having to pee and being surrounded by a ton of people...lol


----------



## BigDaddy300

67.6 degree water temp at the mouth. Where are they all at?

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## TheUkrainian

Waiting for the next good rainfall. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## djrockytop

Looks like rain throughout the weekend, hope we get enough for some movement, especially Sun-Mon with the 10 degree temp drop.


----------



## UAfisherman

Steelhead expo tomorrow at the rocky river nature center from 9 to 3.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Wish I could go, but I have a photoshoot to do. Damn. Missed last years expo too.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Mike D electrofished the area by the marina today to get some display fish for the Expo tomorrow...not bad...


----------



## UAfisherman

Nice... I was wondering if he was going to be there again this year. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Yeah he's speaking for one of the events. I wish they'd film it and put it on YouTube or something... Might send him an email about that haha. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

Does anyone think it's worth a shot today? Even with the warm temps? I'm trying to decide whether to make the trip.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patricio

dustinlancy said:


> Does anyone think it's worth a shot today? Even with the warm temps? I'm trying to decide whether to make the trip.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



no. spent 4 hours fishing hard between the marina and plant. a tiny goby is all I caught. terribly dissapointing. thought the rains would brought a decent push. the only things I saw was 2 fish surfacing at sunrise. everyone I talked to seemed to have the same story.


----------



## 47dipseydivers

Same here threw everything I had at them and nothing fished a couple hours in the same area

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

How many feet of vis was there this morning?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

Hahaha never mind, no wonder you guys weren't catching anything, gotta check that water temp before you go. Its over 68 so they're out

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

kapposgd said:


> Hahaha never mind, no wonder you guys weren't catching anything, gotta check that water temp before you go. Its over 68 so they're out
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There has been plenty of fish caught all ready you just gotta go in the morning or evening.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

Plenty caught today? And using low light conditions in clear water to your advantage has nothing to do with water temp

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

kapposgd said:


> Plenty caught today? And using low light conditions in clear water to your advantage has nothing to do with water temp
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Water temp in the morning and evening has a bit cooler water temp... not much but maybe enough to get one to take. And I mean plenty have been caught this season already

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Has anyone tried fishing the surf? I think I might try sometime this week if the weather doesn't end up in our favor. Then again if it doesn't rain everyone should be fishing the surf.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

Rasper said:


> Water temp in the morning and evening has a bit cooler water temp... not much but maybe enough to get one to take. And I mean plenty have been caught this season already
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Whhhattttt!!!!! Plenty of fish have been caught already this season?!?!?! I had no idea, guess the fish weren't too stressed from the water temp being over 68 all season long

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

kapposgd said:


> Whhhattttt!!!!! Plenty of fish have been caught already this season?!?!?! I had no idea, guess the fish weren't too stressed from the water temp being over 68 all season long
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah theres been a lot of them caught.. and the temp rarely stays over 68... For the past couple of weeks it's been around 62.. and dropped as low as 55
Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FisheRx

Where do you guys fish the surf at? That's something I would love to try but I have no idea where I would go without a boat. Break walls maybe?


----------



## Rasper

I've been thinking about it but I've been scouting spots by the rocky. Access might be a problem cause I don't know of I can fish or legally. But I'll find d out I'd it doesn't rain

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio

kapposgd said:


> Hahaha never mind, no wonder you guys weren't catching anything, gotta check that water temp before you go. Its over 68 so they're out
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


that was everyones conclusion. the water was at a perfect flow and clarity, just too warm.


----------



## Rasper

Thank god ....rain!... they will push tonight tomorrow and Tuesday will hopefully be the downfall of the river. I'm going Wednesday. The weather is in the 60s from now on. Its finally here. Officially wide spread steelies on the rocky....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

I sure hope so, I'll be out Tuesday, hopefully the water temps drop as well 68 is pushing it.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

Time for me to start making the 2 hour drive from toledo on a weekly basis!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

mischif said:


> Time for me to start making the 2 hour drive from toledo on a weekly basis!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ouch.. lol.. that would suck if you drive all that way and end up skunked.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> Ouch.. lol.. that would suck if you drive all that way and end up skunked.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh he won't! He took me small mouth hunting on the rocky. He hooked me into my first smallie on the fly... I'm going to get him some steels for sure. Already got the holes planned out!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

mischif said:


> Time for me to start making the 2 hour drive from toledo on a weekly basis!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah that's rough. I can be there in 1hour and 15mins from Elmore. I went yesterday and hooked up with one in a couple of hours. Fought extremely hard and ended up directly back into the wood where I pulled him from. Almost took the float but I miraculously managed to run downriver and get it back. 0/1


----------



## dlancy

Patricio said:


> no. spent 4 hours fishing hard between the marina and plant. a tiny goby is all I caught. terribly dissapointing. thought the rains would brought a decent push. the only things I saw was 2 fish surfacing at sunrise. everyone I talked to seemed to have the same story.


Thanks for the report, I decided to fish the hoga near my house instead and caught a nice pike and smallie so I'm glad I didn't make the trip. Hopefully the rain from yesterday has the steel rushing in! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mischif

Lundfish said:


> Yeah that's rough. I can be there in 1hour and 15mins from Elmore. I went yesterday and hooked up with one in a couple of hours. Fought extremely hard and ended up directly back into the wood where I pulled him from. Almost took the float but I miraculously managed to run downriver and get it back. 0/1


Yeah, if there wasn't always construction on the turnpike I could make it in an hour and thirty minutes. The good thing is that my hometown is right next to the rocky, so I can just crash at my parents house. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish

mischif said:


> Yeah, if there wasn't always construction on the turnpike I could make it in an hour and thirty minutes. The good thing is that my hometown is right next to the rocky, so I can just crash at my parents house.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The only construction is about a 10 or less mile stretch just before and after Fremont. There's a little when you get off of the turnpike near Cleveland but not much at all.


----------



## mischif

Lundfish said:


> The only construction is about a 10 or less mile stretch just before and after Fremont. There's a little when you get off of the turnpike near Cleveland but not much at all.


Yeah this year has been better than years past when it comes to the construction, it is just annoying haha. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

mischif said:


> Yeah this year has been better than years past when it comes to the construction, it is just annoying haha.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You should try the black since it's closer to you.. there's some nice ones there.. btw knead thinking about that drive of yours and realized I do that a lot when I drive out to port Clinton to go out for walleye on the headboats lol..it's about an hour and twenty min drive.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks

For what it's worth, folks were beginning to catch them in the Rock when the water temp was 77F in mid August 2012 (which is at the upper threshold of their thermal tolerance). 68F is getting into a reasonable range for these fish.

Mike


----------



## williamjr27

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> For what it's worth, folks were beginning to catch them in the Rock when the water temp was 77F in mid August 2012 (which is at the upper threshold of their thermal tolerance). 68F is getting into a reasonable range for these fish.
> 
> Mike


Well that's good to know as I'm a little new to steelies. So the lack of fish in the rivers can be contributed more to water level and time of year? Oh well, good to learn the 'spots' before the run is in full swing.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Tomorrow's not looking to promising based off of the usgs website, if anyone makes it out please leave a report as I'm off and might head down if its worth it.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> For what it's worth, folks were beginning to catch them in the Rock when the water temp was 77F in mid August 2012 (which is at the upper threshold of their thermal tolerance). 68F is getting into a reasonable range for these fish.
> 
> Mike


Haha I remember you mentioning that at the expo 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> Haha I remember you mentioning that at the expo
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was at the expo... but when was mike speaking? I went from 1-4 though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> Tomorrow's not looking to promising based off of the usgs website, if anyone makes it out please leave a report as I'm off and might head down if its worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Chagrin looks like it will be fishable tomorrow. The rocky will be Wednesday thursday

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Rasper said:


> I was at the expo... but when was mike speaking? I went from 1-4 though.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It was around 10.. he did the bit about how to read the river

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> It was around 10.. he did the bit about how to read the river
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ohhh bummer

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> Chagrin looks like it will be fishable tomorrow. The rocky will be Wednesday thursday
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good to know. Not sure I want to drive that far yet as I'm only 10mins from the nature center lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> Good to know. Not sure I want to drive that far yet as I'm only 10mins from the nature center lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


As am I. And I'm busy tomorrow a 10 min drive to my spot on the rocky fits my schedule for Wednesday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> As am I. And I'm busy tomorrow a 10 min drive to my spot on the rocky fits my schedule for Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I may swing down in the evening, after work for sure wed/thurs

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Going out an hour before sunrise. High water or not. Temps are dropping and it rained a good amount. It looks somewhat promising.


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> I may swing down in the evening, after work for sure wed/thurs
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'll be there in the morning and maybe evening on Wednesday... camo waders with fly vest by Morley ford. Say hi if you see me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Rasper said:


> I'll be there in the morning and maybe evening on Wednesday... camo waders with fly vest by Morley ford. Say hi if you see me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'll be out somewhere between the marina and the treatment plant both Wednesday and Thursday mornings.. good luck to all of you guys going out 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm

Flow rate right now just under 1000. I may give it a try this late afternoon. Definitely tomorrow and/or Thurs. My 7 wt. is begging to get out. Please post reports as I will.


----------



## ztkaz

Went out for 5 hours this morning. Nothing at all.


----------



## Lundfish

ztkaz said:


> Went out for 5 hours this morning. Nothing at all.


You must've had chocolate milk fever.


----------



## ztkaz

Lundfish said:


> You must've had chocolate milk fever.


The water isnt even bad. Flowing a little fast but its fishable


----------



## TheUkrainian

I guess "fishable" depends on who you ask. I personally wouldn't go out there until Thursday if I lived close. But, I live 5 min from the Chagrin so I might head out there tomorrow after work as it seems to be returning to normal a lot faster. 321 vs 647.


----------



## UAfisherman

TheUkrainian said:


> I guess "fishable" depends on who you ask. I personally wouldn't go out there until Thursday if I lived close. But, I live 5 min from the Chagrin so I might head out there tomorrow after work as it seems to be returning to normal a lot faster. 321 vs 647.


Lol my best day ever steelheading was when the flow was at 700.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Its at 600 now. But idk im gonna try and fish down river away from the mouth in the east branch tomorrow.


----------



## Lundfish

ztkaz said:


> Went out for 5 hours this morning. Nothing at all.





ztkaz said:


> The water isnt even bad. Flowing a little fast but its fishable


Did I read the first quote wrong?


----------



## TheUkrainian

Yeah, it varies for people. I've know people who have caught fish with the flow being over 700. I'm sure some people went out and caught fish after Hurricane Sandy came through last year haha. Just like I know a lot of people hate it when the water is low & slow (in the 50-60 range), but I like going out those days. I can usually get smallies, rock bass, and catfish from the stretches I frequently fish. My 2 biggest fish this year I caught on those kind of days (a 20 inch smallie and a 25" channel). I just prefer it under 500 - I feel like I can get a better drift when it's a bit slower.


----------



## Rasper

I'm on my way now to Morley ford. I'll give a report after I'm done!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> I'm on my way now to Morley ford. I'll give a report after I'm done!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where is that ford in relation to the marina? I've been hanging closer to the rock cliff spring ford.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

It's a bit north of the Lorain bridge. this map should be helpful: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/Rocky.pdf


----------



## williamjr27

TheUkrainian said:


> It's a bit north of the Lorain bridge. this map should be helpful: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/Rocky.pdf


Nice map, thanks! Not sure if I've fished that ford, maybe the wife and I will check it out in a couple hours before heading downstream.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Just got done. Nothing at all went from Morley to about a mile downstream swinging big flies. But honestly it isn't that bad.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> Just got done. Nothing at all went from Morley to about a mile downstream swinging big flies. But honestly it isn't that bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm going to give it ago and see if some little Cleo's and spinners can get an anger bite.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> I'm going to give it ago and see if some little Cleo's and spinners can get an anger bite.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good luck!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Nothing happening from Lorain bridge up through rock cliff springs. Can accredit the loss of yet another mepps bucktail spinner to the wife lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I'm thinking about trying the nature center tmrw. I was catching some pretty far upstream last year when I couldn't by a bite close to the marina.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

The metroparks report a few weeks ago reported that a guy caught one by the nature center. The water was at least low 70s back then. Theyre definitely there in numbers by now. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

Water temp two weeks ago

http://137.227.241.67/nwisweb/data/img/USGS.04201500.06.00010..20130924.20130924..0..gif


----------



## Rasper

It would be nice for it to be back at that temp.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> I'm thinking about trying the nature center tmrw. I was catching some pretty far upstream last year when I couldn't by a bite close to the marina.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Are there any 'good' shore spots by the nature center other than the bridge? Looked for my old boots to wade out but must of thrown them out.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> Are there any 'good' shore spots by the nature center other than the bridge? Looked for my old boots to wade out but must of thrown them out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I don't think so... I fish above the ford cause I like when everyone at the ford scares them to me 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

I'll be at the marina in the morning and might work my way upriver.. post a report afterwards 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> I'll be at the marina in the morning and might work my way upriver.. post a report afterwards
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I sure will

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Was out for 3 hours or so by the marina. Caught nothing. Didnt see any caught either. Water still very murky, maybe 6 inches of visibility. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Im gonna guess it was too warm before the rain which means no fish where hanging out infront of the mouth when it started to rain so i bet very few darted in. I also was out today and fished from the marina to the lagoon. Nothing at all. Also saw no one catch any.


----------



## UAfisherman

No it wasn't too warm, just still murky is all... Theyre in there.. saw quite a few rolling today

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

UAfisherman said:


> No it wasn't too warm, just still murky is all... Theyre in there.. saw quite a few rolling today
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Before it rained the water temp at the mouth was 70. They start heading deeper into the lake at the point if im correct. They have been rolling for weeks though.


----------



## tehsavage

Why is it that they roll? I've always seen them do that just never knew why


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

tehsavage said:


> Why is it that they roll? I've always seen them do that just never knew why
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The way they explained it at the expo is that sometimes when the fish come in, they aren't used to being in such a small space as a river compared to the lake, so they're restless and swim around a lot

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FisheRx

Ill be out tonight between rockcliff and the marina in a gray blue jackets hoodie and probably my baitcaster. Come say hi I you see me. Will post report after


----------



## tehsavage

UAfisherman said:


> The way they explained it at the expo is that sometimes when the fish come in, they aren't used to being in such a small space as a river compared to the lake, so they're restless and swim around a lot
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well that's makes sense. It's the equivalent of me spinning in circles on an office chair at work 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Going to the nature center I'll give a report after!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

UAfisherman said:


> The way they explained it at the expo is that sometimes when the fish come in, they aren't used to being in such a small space as a river compared to the lake, so they're restless and swim around a lot
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I think they roll simply because they don't have a middle finger..


----------



## BigBadBrad

TheUkrainian said:


> I think they roll simply because they don't have a middle finger..


I agree. They seem to do it every time they stare at my line as it drifts by

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

That's when you jump in after them and show 'em what's up. Or give them the finger. lol


----------



## RStock521

I'll be by Morley after work tonight. Trying to cast rooster tails for steelhead for the first time. I brought my usual noodle rod with jig and gulp minnow if I don't get any action with the spinners. I'll post my report on here tonight! I'll be with the grey OSU hat on if anybody wants to say hi!


----------



## Rasper

GOT ONE! Nature center a fresh female about 4lbs! Black and red streamer swung down and across. She nearly pulled the rod out of my hand. She was sitting up against the rock wall behind the ford at the nature center. A bit down stream of where they did the spey cast demo at the expo. Only was out an hour too!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

That's what I got her on. There is barely an visibility so go black.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

Pics of the fish or it didn't happen 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

kapposgd said:


> Pics of the fish or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dont be jealous  I don't bring my phone in the river anymore I lost a phone once. And besides I fell in today I'm glad I didn't have my phone on the water. And besides it was a small one. I'm just glad to know they are biting.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Lol...tomorrow should be good.. I'll be at the marina at daybreak.. I'll have a black jacket, jeans, and rubber hip boots.. come up, say hi and give me a fish lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

Hahaha I'm just giving you a tough time 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

kapposgd said:


> Hahaha I'm just giving you a tough time
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know. I wish I had a water proof pouch for my phone

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigBadBrad

Rasper said:


> I know. I wish I had a water proof pouch for my phone
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Why don't you just use a plastic bag?

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm

I gave it about 5hrs. this morning but was unsuccessful. Started just south of the Marina casting along the highwall. Moved to under the I-90 bridge and walked the river north. Last try was a stretch behind Tyler field. I had a double hook set up with strike indicator. Single egg pattern and dark wooly with a little flash. Tried a lighter color wooly but same results. Flow was good but still dirty. Decent amount of guys out especially at the marina. Didn't see any fish caught. Prolly will give it a go again tomorrow AM.


----------



## FisheRx

Hooked my first one near the marina about an hour ago. Didn't manage to land it. Didn't see anyone else catching anything


----------



## Rasper

BigBadBrad said:


> Why don't you just use a plastic bag?
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Cause they aren't 100% water proof and I don't have 400 dollars Layin around.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigBadBrad

Rasper said:


> Cause they aren't 100% water proof and I don't have 400 dollars Layin around.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Okay you got me there. Just an idea. Lol.

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

BigBadBrad said:


> Okay you got me there. Just an idea. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah it was a good idea.. ohh maybe I'll double up on freezer bags. They are heavy duty and have a double zip lock.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I usually keep mine in the front wader pocket, but I rarely go in past my waist. I have a bag like the one below for when I go biking in the rain, kayaking, or fishing when it's snowing. It was less than $20 and floats.


----------



## Rasper

TheUkrainian said:


> I usually keep mine in the front wader pocket, but I rarely go in past my waist. I have a bag like the one below for when I go biking in the rain, kayaking, or fishing when it's snowing. It was less than $20 and floats.


Do you know what its called or who its made by? I'll order it on amazon tonight.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

There are several different kinds. It's essentially a "waterproof phone case/pouch". Mines called a DandyCase. They even make em with headphone jacks now...haha. I would make sure to check the size to make sure it fits your phone. If you've got a Razr, it should fit. I've got a Galaxy S2.


----------



## RStock521

Didn't get anything. Went for an hour and a half after work. Got a decent smallmouth on a roostertail and I got excited that it was a steelie...still better than getting skunked though! Water was a little dirty, but flow was good


----------



## mischif

Rasper said:


> Do you know what its called or who its made by? I'll order it on amazon tonight.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


We have plenty at bass pro justin, when I come just tell me which one you want from there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

mischif said:


> We have plenty at bass pro justin, when I come just tell me which one you want from there.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Too late already ordered 10 bucks will be here by Friday. I always forget you work at bps. You wanna do me a favor and pick me up a Rio versileader at 3.9ips? And I'll give you the money Friday . I lost 2 flies today on 5.6ips.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

Rasper said:


> Too late already ordered 10 bucks will be here by Friday. I always forget you work at bps. You wanna do me a favor and pick me up a Rio versileader at 3.9ips? And I'll give you the money Friday . I lost 2 flies today on 5.6ips.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


As long as rod makers carries them I got you.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

mischif said:


> As long as rod makers carries them I got you.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks josh call me tmrw.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Got one!! Only 13 inch tho

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

UAfisherman said:


> Got one!! Only 13 inch tho
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Still counts! Haha. I'm headed up Saturday morning. Has the visibility improved at all today? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

Oh yeah about a foot and a half right now

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> Got one!! Only 13 inch tho
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey some people aren't even hooking up. Its gotta be a confidence boost to get one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

UAfisherman said:


> Oh yeah about a foot and a half right now
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Will you share what it was hooked on?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

Rasper said:


> Hey some people aren't even hooking up. Its gotta be a confidence boost to get one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah I know... Got my second one.. 28 inches 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Hey Ukie, leave some for the rest of us...


----------



## williamjr27

Nice fish!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Nice catch awesome way to start the season!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm

Spent another 3 hrs. on the river early this morning. Fished the stretch behind Tyler field again. Flow is good. Clarity a lot better then yesterday. No bites for me. Several other fishermen were in the river as well. No fish caught. Starting to get a tad frustrated.


----------



## dealm9

Just heard that die to the government shutdown there will be no steelhead running up the rivers this year. Don't bother going out

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Going to get some new waders and heading out tonght. Cause theres no fish in the river


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> Going to get some new waders and heading out tonght. Cause theres no fish in the river


Do you mind if I ask what kind of waders?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> Do you mind if I ask what kind of waders?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No clue yet gonna check out fin feather and fur and then dicks. Would order some but im to lazy for all that.


----------



## UAfisherman

Caught them on white tube jigs 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

UAfisherman said:


> Caught them on white tube jigs
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


White tube jigs? Water clarity must be pretty good then.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

mischif said:


> White tube jigs? Water clarity must be pretty good then.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yup should be even better tomorrow. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman

Heard another good report about the fords. Sounds like this last rain brought in a bunch of fish!


----------



## williamjr27

Fishman said:


> Heard another good report about the fords. Sounds like this last rain brought in a bunch of fish!


I have yet to find one! Haha

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

williamjr27 said:


> I have yet to find one! Haha
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just keep at it.. you'll get one.. tomorrow should be a good day 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Cedar point hill seems to be a hotspot too.


----------



## Rasper

A friend and I covered a lot of water from 6am-12 with nothing but a smallie. And he caught it on a trout bead.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLIPNPITCH

I have only fished for steelhead for three years. Three trips to Pennsylvania tribs. Planning on some home state trips this year. Looking at Rocky on Google and looking for Nature Center. Only thing I can find is Rocky River Reservation? Same thing or something totally different? Looks like Rocky does have plenty of access. Noticed that guys aren't near as uptight on here about steelhead as they are on another site popular for the Pennsylvania tribs! Lol.


----------



## williamjr27

Its just north of cedar point hill rd and valley parkway intersection

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLIPNPITCH

Thanks bud. I'll keep looking.


----------



## williamjr27

Thought I'd pass this along, great map of the rock 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/Rocky.pdf

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLIPNPITCH

Thanks. Gathered a lot of info the last few days. That map tops it off. Hopefully have a trip planned for sometime in the next couple of weeks. Can't wait. Up Erie I've mostly just drifted single eggs. Caught a few on trout worms. Haven't caught one on the fly yet. Too crowded up there for a rookie like me to be slingin a fly rod. Like to get one on the fly tho.


----------



## TheUkrainian

I caught a small one on trout worms (pink) last year. Definitely worth a shot trying those if the fish aren't taking anything else. Might get em to bite seeing something different. Wouldn't spend too much time with them.


----------



## williamjr27

I've tossed a chartreuse trout worm a bit this past week with no luck. Trying to refine my spinner and spoon approach as I do not have a center pin or fly rod. I like the cast and retrieve method anyways 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLIPNPITCH

Rick Rd on the Elk last year tried drifting single egg, buggers, jig n maggot. Couldn't buy one. Caught four on 7 casts drifting that crazy pink trout worm. Just something they hadn't seen. There were three guys on the bridge watching and needless to say there were them and two more in the hole within 15 minutes.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Rick Rd on the Elk last year tried drifting single egg, buggers, jig n maggot. Couldn't buy one. Caught four on 7 casts drifting that crazy pink trout worm. Just something they hadn't seen. There were three guys on the bridge watching and needless to say there were them and two more in the hole within 15 minutes.


that would have been my cue to move to the next hole  I'd rather run the risk of catching no fish than be crowded 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

Yeah I'm surprised that no one was catching anything especially since the water was perfect

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

UAfisherman said:


> Yeah I'm surprised that no one was catching anything especially since the water was perfect
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Uhm. I watched 8 fish get reeled in today. & caught a tiny one myself.


----------



## UAfisherman

ztkaz said:


> Uhm. I watched 8 fish get reeled in today. & caught a tiny one myself.


Looks like they were all over with you haha.. where were you at

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm

I got skunked at Tyler fields and the Marina this AM.


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> Yeah I'm surprised that no one was catching anything especially since the water was perfect
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Perfect? Not perfect IMO it was way to low for my tastes but it gave me a chance to find even more new spots

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

One more good rain and that green tint will get greener and the flow hopefully will stay around 200. That is close to perfect for me. Perfect for catching numbers IMO is 300 and around 2ft.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

ztkaz said:


> Uhm. I watched 8 fish get reeled in today. & caught a tiny one myself.


What general area were you in? Nobody around me was getting anything....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz

Well i spent hours out today. But i fished from cedar point to the marina. I watch a guy catch 2 in 5 minutes at rocky cliff at about 3:30 pm , pretty big ones too. Caught mine at cedar point hill at 8 am. Two guys at the marina caught fish. I saw atleast 6 at the marina sitting on the end of the riffles. They were stuborn though.


----------



## mischif

ztkaz said:


> Well i spent hours out today. But i fished from cedar point to the marina. I watch a guy catch 2 in 5 minutes at rocky cliff at about 3:30 pm , pretty big ones too. Caught mine at cedar point hill at 8 am. Two guys at the marina caught fish. I saw atleast 6 at the marina sitting on the end of the riffles. They were stuborn though.


Man, me and rasper must have just been in the wrong area. How deep of a hole did you get yours in?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

mischif said:


> Man, me and rasper must have just been in the wrong area. How deep of a hole did you get yours in?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha he saw them caught a cedar... damn we pulled in and then didn't fish it. But the marina was probably packed. I don't like crowds

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> Haha he saw them caught a cedar... damn we pulled in and then didn't fish it. But the marina was probably packed. I don't like crowds
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Think I'll fish cedar before work tomorrow around 6:30am. I've usually tried under the bridge, nice hole with large rocks and there's a large piece of timber just upstream where its only a couple feet deep.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

mischif said:


> Man, me and rasper must have just been in the wrong area. How deep of a hole did you get yours in?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ive heard alot of fish getting pulled out of cedar so i dicided to go up there. I was fishing under the bridge its like 6 ft deep anr around the bend which is like 3-4 ft deep.


----------



## mischif

ztkaz said:


> Ive heard alot of fish getting pulled out of cedar so i dicided to go up there. I was fishing under the bridge its like 6 ft deep anr around the bend which is like 3-4 ft deep.


Yeah we pulled in their for our last stop but ended up just leaving. I'll be back in town next Friday and Saturday so I have another chance at some then if the rain comes!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patricio

Caught 3 at my honey spot.


----------



## iggyfly

Just fished the stretch by the nature center up to Cedar point Rd. No luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Patricio said:


> Caught 3 at my honey spot.


This is what i like to hear. Going out today at like 12. Not sure where though.


----------



## iggyfly

Ended up 3 for 6 at my pre sandy hot spot from last year. Rapala glass minnows, blue and silver spoons and white tube jigs with spinnerbait flashers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio

ztkaz said:


> This is what i like to hear. Going out today at like 12. Not sure where though.



theres a spot, not an unknown spot, that always holds fish. you need to drift it a particular way to maximize results.


----------



## young fisherman

Is rocky river reservation metro park a bad spot, or would it be worth it to go there and toss a line in? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kapposgd

A bad spot?!?!? The rocky river is the only spot!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Patricio said:


> theres a spot, not an unknown spot, that always holds fish. you need to drift it a particular way to maximize results.


I think I know the spot but it gets crowded. Or does the one you speak off not get crowded?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Fished cedar and Morley ford for an hour and a half before dark, only got this smallie at the falls south of cedar


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I've been think about this I thought I e been fishing Morley ford for the past couple years but it has been horse ford haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

Rasper said:


> I've been think about this I thought I e been fishing Morley ford for the past couple years but it has been horse ford haha
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What a fool!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

mischif said:


> What a fool!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 thanks josh!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Nothing at cedar or horse, moving down and later may try by Tyler. Any reports down by the marina?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman

heard of a good catfish bite going on down by the marina


----------



## Rasper

Who's targeting that low flow tmrw? I know I am 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

I made it up on Saturday and went 0-1. The hookup was at Madison
Ford around noon on a black wooly bugger tipped with a minnow. I saw a few others caught. Hopefully some rain this week will get some more fish in the system. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

I got nothing today... I was not feeling it today for some reason but I found a cool spot. So hopefully this weekend will be better

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

I found a couple spots upstream of rock cliff. Will need to upgrade my concrete boots to hip waders once the rain comes tho lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm

I'm done until we get some rain and cooler temps.


----------



## Rasper

dugworm said:


> I'm done until we get some rain and cooler temps.


You just want the easy way out... but then again so do I 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

Rasper said:


> You just want the easy way out... but then again so do I
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I hope we get some rain this weekend, but rain or not, I'm going for them!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly

I saw a good amount of fish about 9 miles up river. They were staying in the shaded area of a maybe 20 ft ling run that is maybe 3 ft deep. They hit aggressively on the hardware I was throwing. No interest in anything I drifted though..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

iggyfly said:


> I saw a good amount of fish about 9 miles up river. They were staying in the shaded area of a maybe 20 ft ling run that is maybe 3 ft deep. They hit aggressively on the hardware I was throwing. No interest in anything I drifted though..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Why. Why why. Now everyone is gonna be father up the river. Ive had the river to myself for days now slamming fish.


----------



## williamjr27

Lol I tried just south of cedar on east branch and couldn't find any. Maybe I'll go up another mile or so

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## djrockytop

I know there's a bit (to a lot) of sarcasm in your comment but unfortunately some people really feel that way. That's what this site is for though - what did you catch, how, where, when, technique, tricks, funny stories, etc. If you're on here and not willing to share, then you're probably being a hypocrite hoping someone else will do what you aren't willing to so you can fish their "honey hole".


----------



## tehsavage

ztkaz said:


> Why. Why why. Now everyone is gonna be father up the river. Ive had the river to myself for days now slamming fish.




See you upriver


Ill make sure i don't get my perch spreader too close to your drift


----------



## iggyfly

3 for 3 today, all on white tubes, each at an different location, from the marina to the nature center. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

djrockytop said:


> I know there's a bit (to a lot) of sarcasm in your comment but unfortunately some people really feel that way. That's what this site is for though - what did you catch, how, where, when, technique, tricks, funny stories, etc. If you're on here and not willing to share, then you're probably being a hypocrite hoping someone else will do what you aren't willing to so you can fish their "honey hole".


I agree with the exception of saying "where" you caught fish at. 
1 - Many fisherman including myself spend countless hours learning rivers, lakes etc. Why should we give away our spots to people who are just looking to be spoonfed instead of applying themselves and learning the process of finding fish?
2 - Fisherman who are new to the sport place far too much emphasis on "where". They think fishing is about finding that elusive money hole. They often (i see this alot), write off a bad day of fishing as being in the wrong "spot". Before you can make an educated guess as to "where" the fish are, a solid foundation of how a species behaves (in this case steelhead) based on factors like time of year, water clarity, water temp, flow, wind direction, etc. has to be understood. Once all those things are known "where" becomes a question that can be answered instead of a way for people to find a shortcut around a much larger process. "Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day..."
3 - There a ton of people on here, why would you want to bring that much extra pressure on a place you fish at? I think its safe to say the vast majority of OGF members are good, ethical guys. But like anything else, theres bound to be people on here who arent. I saw a guy this summer on the rock using live crayfish and keeping smallies under 10 inches. Thats just one example, but if you tip some guy like that off to a productive spot he can and will come in and rape it.


----------



## Rasper

I mean people have all summer to find spots. If you started this season the marina and any fords are your best bet for fall and spring. For winter its up too you too find pools. But I don't mind if you guys want to pack into close quarter cause then I got plenty of river for myself 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I hear rain...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> I mean people have all summer to find spots. If you started this season the marina and any fords are your best bet for fall and spring. For winter its up too you too find pools. But I don't mind if you guys want to pack into close quarter cause then I got plenty of river for myself
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's what I've been doing, but now with the rain I can't get to my spots with concrete boots lol (they were half the price of waders and I have the buy 2 of everything because of my wife)

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

I agree with kapp. I spent two years fishing for steelhead before I eventually caught one and once I got the hang of it, I started catching them more and more, sometimes even more than others who have been fishing for them twice as long as I. So I know about the difficulty of getting all the knowledge and going out and failing over and over trying to get it right.. and when someone just asks for a "good" spot.. I see where that becomes a little unfair... It's the same as saying, I'll help you with your homework, but I'm not going to do it for you.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> That's what I've been doing, but now with the rain I can't get to my spots with concrete boots lol (they were half the price of waders and I have the buy 2 of everything because of my wife)
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Completely understandable but first things first when the water is high after the rain. I catch more steelhead so close to the banks its not even funny. I have even caught a steel in ankle deep water right upstream from someone's feet. I can't tell you how fast he stepped out and started fishing from the bank. So you actually have an advantage over someone who has 200 dollar waders cause you honestly don't need them in high water!
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Lol nice! I'll keep that in mind, hopefully this rain kicks the run up a notch

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Check out this 35" king salmon caught in the Rock this past weekend... from TheRockyRiver.com


----------



## ztkaz

A brown was also caught but whered you find that picture on the site?


----------



## TheUkrainian

It was on their facebook page. I'm assuming it's on their gallery somewhere? And yeah, I read about the brown too.


----------



## ztkaz

TheUkrainian said:


> It was on their facebook page. I'm assuming it's on their gallery somewhere? And yeah, I read about the brown too.


I hoping they were realeased back.


----------



## swinzenread

I caught the Brown and posted it to the Rocky River FB page. I released it back!


----------



## CARL510ISLE

I hope the salmon was kept for eggs; may save a few steelhead


----------



## dealm9

About to head out to the rock. Any word on the visibility? Has the rain muddied it up good or no?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

dealm9 said:


> About to head out to the rock. Any word on the visibility? Has the rain muddied it up good or no?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The river should be fine. Its stopped raining early this morning and flows are at 200 - ish. Sounds pretty good might go myself today.


----------



## djrockytop

TheUkrainian said:


> Check out this 35" king salmon caught in the Rock this past weekend... from TheRockyRiver.com


That's easily the most frightening thing I've seen pulled out of fresh water. Look at those teeth. 

My wife just asked me the other day as we took our son for a walk by the RR nature center bridge why the sign for fishing regulations listed salmon. I, obviously incorrectly, said I didn't think there were any that came into the river anymore, just stocked steelhead which are similar.


----------



## ztkaz

djrockytop said:


> That's easily the most frightening thing I've seen pulled out of fresh water. Look at those teeth.
> 
> My wife just asked me the other day as we took our son for a walk by the RR nature center bridge why the sign for fishing regulations listed salmon. I, obviously incorrectly, said I didn't think there were any that came into the river anymore, just stocked steelhead which are similar.


If im correct they tried to stock salmon and it failed. 

But in other news looks likw the rivers gonna be blown out! More fish! I think this rain will bring in alot of fish.


----------



## djrockytop

kapposgd said:


> I agree with the exception of saying "where" you caught fish at.
> 1 - Many fisherman including myself spend countless hours learning rivers, lakes etc. Why should we give away our spots to people who are just looking to be spoonfed instead of applying themselves and learning the process of finding fish?
> 2 - Fisherman who are new to the sport place far too much emphasis on "where". They think fishing is about finding that elusive money hole. They often (i see this alot), write off a bad day of fishing as being in the wrong "spot". Before you can make an educated guess as to "where" the fish are, a solid foundation of how a species behaves (in this case steelhead) based on factors like time of year, water clarity, water temp, flow, wind direction, etc. has to be understood. Once all those things are known "where" becomes a question that can be answered instead of a way for people to find a shortcut around a much larger process. "Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day..."
> 3 - There a ton of people on here, why would you want to bring that much extra pressure on a place you fish at? I think its safe to say the vast majority of OGF members are good, ethical guys. But like anything else, theres bound to be people on here who arent. I saw a guy this summer on the rock using live crayfish and keeping smallies under 10 inches. Thats just one example, but if you tip some guy like that off to a productive spot he can and will come in and rape it.


Kap, you are absolutely right. I went back and re-read my post and realize I should've added more qualification around the "where" in the ramble knowing it can be a hot topic. As you can see I often do post exactly where I'm at, and I spend a lot of hours on the banks of rivers, lakes and ponds finding those spots. I also catch and release, and not all people do that which means the fish may not be in that area the day after they've fished it. To each their own and I don't begrudge people keeping fish and their spots if that's their preference. 

To your point about it being less about where and more about the technique, it could also be argued that even if you did give up the "honey hole" spot and a person went in and cleaned it out, you've got the skills to catch fish outside of that spot because you understand them, the river and where they'll go and what they'll bite. And they may then begin to understand how and why those fish got there. Now, I get you may have worked hard finding that spot and don't want it to be cleaned out so you can enjoy the spot repeatedly, but by your own logic the conclusion stands up.

To close this epic post , I would say whether you want to share exactly where is your prerogative. As Kap and some others have commented, there are cases both for and against it. I will take a stance for myself and continue to share mine because it makes me "feel" like I'm spreading the joy of catching a fish, which is the reason I spend so much time out there trying to figure out where they are, etc. Other people don't always have that time and again it makes me happy to spread that knowledge, right, wrong or indifferent.


----------



## Rasper

Whoever said the river is blown out... no it is not I'm leaving right now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steel Cranium

ztkaz said:


> If i'm correct they tried to stock salmon and it failed


Didn't fail - steelies are just more economical. Initial return rate to the streams is much better for steelies than the salmon. Many return more than once so that fishes' contribution to the total return is doubled. Salmon run once and die, with most fish in the rivers not edible since they are decomposing.

I read that salmon returns as adults per batch of stocked fish was around 3% to 4% back in the 80s. Steelies far exceed that rate and provide better table fare for those that like to eat them.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Rasper said:


> Whoever said the river is blown out... no it is not I'm leaving right now
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It just started pouring like crazy 15 minutes ago. Granted I'm on the eastside, but after this rain, it's gonna be flowing a lot faster than the 70-80 range it was the last day or two (the Chagrin at least). The rain might've missed the west side I guess.


----------



## Rasper

TheUkrainian said:


> It just started pouring like crazy 15 minutes ago. Granted I'm on the eastside, but after this rain, it's gonna be flowing a lot faster than the 70-80 range it was the last day or two (the Chagrin at least). The rain might've missed the west side I guess.


It hit the westside but barely. I'm in my car about to put in drive to head out I'll give a report for people who wanna hit tmrw if it doesn't rain

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Oh and its only at 230cfs

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

Rasper said:


> Oh and its only at 230cfs
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know I saw this a bit ago. I was surprised it wasn't higher from last nights rainfall. Did the west side not get much rain?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheUkrainian

Yeah..the Chagrin is sitting at 356 and rising. Went up .7 ft too. Should be pretty nice by the weekend if the rainfall the rest of the week is light.


----------



## Rasper

dustinlancy said:


> I know I saw this a bit ago. I was surprised it wasn't higher from last nights rainfall. Did the west side not get much rain?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I I just drove by Berea waterfalls it seems to look perfect from the car

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Water clarity could have been better but it is extremely fishable. I didn't get anything neither did everyone I talked too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Think it's gonna be good in the morning?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> Think it's gonna be good in the morning?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Definitely as long as it doesn't rain

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

The leaves were terrible today. Every other casts I was pull in leaves off.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

anyone got tips for fishing with the leaves? i find it hard to float and cast when they get real thick.


----------



## ztkaz

Its at 1000 right now. Still gonna head out. Got some crazy big bites last night right before sun down.


----------



## mischif

Has anyone caught any around the lagoon dam yet? Some should have made it all the way through 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

mischif said:


> Has anyone caught any around the lagoon dam yet? Some should have made it all the way through
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lagoon dam?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

mischif said:


> Has anyone caught any around the lagoon dam yet? Some should have made it all the way through
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The one before cedar point hill? I was yhere this morning though i saw some fish on top resting. And a few at the bottom. Couldnt really see. I also got a big hookup right on the east branch before the dam. The current was to strong broke off in a few seconds.


----------



## UAfisherman

I'm thinking tomorrow should be good, hopefully the river doesn't rise anymore today

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

How's the water clarity?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

UAfisherman said:


> I'm thinking tomorrow should be good, hopefully the river doesn't rise anymore today
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


More rain is moving in rt now, so tomorrow isn't looking good. There is a lot of rain in the 10 day forecast too. The troubles of a steelhead fisherman, water too high, then too low haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishermon

It is generally at least 48 hours after a blowout that the Rocky will be in fishable shape, usually it's 72 hours especially early in the year when there is still a lot of silt in the water and the river tends to be dirtier at lower levels.



UAfisherman said:


> I'm thinking tomorrow should be good, hopefully the river doesn't rise anymore today
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Water is never too low!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

iggyfly said:


> Water is never too low!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree, makes it easier to find 'spots'

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Well the river is dropping. Slowly. But on the plus side its getting pretty cold out and its supossed to rain more so colder water temps.


----------



## iggyfly

Any word on clarity as of this evening? Flow should be fishable in the am. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Flow is at 400.. gonna go out and give it a go.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

UAfisherman said:


> Flow is at 400.. gonna go out and give it a go.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I can't believe the rain yesterday didn't effect the levels at all. I know it rained on the east side. O well, shows how much I know haha. Good luck to anyone going out today. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

Yeah went out, saw a couple rolling but it's too chocolatey.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

UAfisherman said:


> Yeah went out, saw a couple rolling but it's too chocolatey.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No such thing!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz

Water temps should be at the magic number of 55 by tomorrow and this blowout should clear up by tomorrow. I think tommorrow sounds promising.


----------



## MadMax1

Tomorrow does sound promising! Gather your 5 gallon buckets of steel leader! it'll be a zoo down there tomorrow.... Kind of day where you show up at 4 AM and there's already somebody standing in the hole you wanted to fish - and yes I mean standing IN it. Aside from the cynicism, i'm very excited about tomorrow it will be my first day of the river this season - plan on going 10/10!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheUkrainian

That's why I like fishing the Chagrin..Once you go south of Daniels Park, it's much more roomy.


----------



## MadMax1

TheUkrainian said:


> That's why I like fishing the Chagrin..Once you go south of Daniels Park, it's much more roomy.


Not a bad idea! I was holding Grand wasn't going to get too wrecked, but after the rain the night before it's not going to be fishable this weekend. But it does make the prospect for next weekend better! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## musclebeach22

TheUkrainian said:


> That's why I like fishing the Chagrin..Once you go south of Daniels Park, it's much more roomy.


shhh.....too bad there aren't ever any fish down past daniels. its all empty, void water from there, all the way to the falls in chagrin. no sense in anyone wasting their time trying it. believe me, ive fished every single foot of the river and steelhead dont come up past daniels....


----------



## Rasper

Gotta love the family and girlfriend








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

musclebeach22 said:


> shhh.....too bad there aren't ever any fish down past daniels. its all empty, void water from there, all the way to the falls in chagrin. no sense in anyone wasting their time trying it. believe me, ive fished every single foot of the river and steelhead dont come up past daniels....



Agreed. It's all just ankle deep water that's full of Gobies and snakes...Every cast ya just lose your lure..


----------



## iggyfly

How was the water clarity this evening?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

iggyfly said:


> How was the water clarity this evening?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was around the cedar area until 6 and the clarity was about 8-10 inches.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

mischif said:


> I was around the cedar area until 6 and the clarity was about 8-10 inches.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Those steelies are getting to me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

River looks fishable, but forget this rain. Gonna wimp out today and let you guys catch them all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

iggyfly said:


> River looks fishable, but forget this rain. Gonna wimp out today and let you guys catch them all
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah it was... I lost a nice fish and a guy with me caught 3.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

How after all the rain today the river is only at 250?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm

Never did rain hard today. River at 1500 today looked very fishable.


----------



## Rasper

dugworm said:


> Never did rain hard today. River at 1500 today looked very fishable.


Ohh It rained super hard out at mosquito lake. Figured it went through Cleveland too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

It rained most of the day on the east side, but it was light for the most part. The charts show that the Chagrin is still rising/getting faster, but it's only at 300. Might go out tomorrow if I can get a chance.


----------



## ztkaz

Im ahout to go out. Whats clarity like on the rocky?


----------



## dugworm

What's everyone's thoughts on Monday morning conditions? I'm thinking on giving it a go.


----------



## ztkaz

Went out today and the river was perfect.


----------



## Rasper

I was out today as well. It was perfect but I went out just for an 2 hours with no luck

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## andrewcw

Anybody hittin on crystal meth egg patterns, streamers or olive/white buggers?

Was out on Rocky today for 4 hours today and no luck. Still think Cfs is a little high but its cold enough now guess i was just a little late to the good spot. Guy pulls one out as i'm walkin in.

What are they biting on?


----------



## UAfisherman

andrewcw said:


> Anybody hittin on crystal meth egg patterns, streamers or olive/white buggers?
> 
> Was out on Rocky today for 4 hours today and no luck. Still think Cfs is a little high but its cold enough now guess i was just a little late to the good spot. Guy pulls one out as i'm walkin in.
> 
> What are they biting on?


I was out yesterday and hooked into a really nice one on a white tube jig.. the guy fishing with me caught three on a black jig with a pink head tipped with maggots

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio

andrewcw said:


> Anybody hittin on crystal meth egg patterns, streamers or olive/white buggers?
> 
> Was out on Rocky today for 4 hours today and no luck. Still think Cfs is a little high but its cold enough now guess i was just a little late to the good spot. Guy pulls one out as i'm walkin in.
> 
> What are they biting on?


general rule is the more off colored the water the darker the fly. i hit 2 out east on black wooly buggers in muddy waters today.


----------



## Rasper

Patricio said:


> general rule is the more off colored the water the darker the fly. i hit 2 out east on black wooly buggers in muddy waters today.


With all the darker water I need to pick up black streamers. Ive been sticking with purple but I need to get some decent sized black ones. The only one I landed so far was on a small black and red bugger. Should of been a clue to me!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

River was clear yesterday for how fast it was flowing.


----------



## williamjr27

For those of you hooking up recently, are these fish spread out as in near the marina all the way past cedar. I have yet to even See a steelie lol. Think I'm going to cave this weekend and put the spinners away and pick up some tube jigs and floats.


----------



## dugworm

I gave it a go this morning for a couple hrs. Conditions were great. I tried egg patterns and buggers-nothing. Fished behind Tyler field again. Didn't see any caught either.


----------



## iggyfly

I have been catching them from cedar pt rd to the marina. Mostly during low flows. They are spread out pretty well now. Just need to be able to change techniques for conditions. 

I carry everything with me so I can throw anything from husky jerks to rubber baits, spoons spinners etc, as well as everything I need for drift fishing, spawn sacs, jigs, gulp minnows etc. I also occasionally bring my fly rod along, but always have my fly box with me to drift stone flies and buggers with my spinning outfit.

Versatility is key to getting into fish regularly. As is moving around to find them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

iggyfly said:


> I have been catching them from cedar pt rd to the marina. Mostly during low flows. They are spread out pretty well now. Just need to be able to change techniques for conditions.
> 
> I carry everything with me so I can throw anything from husky jerks to rubber baits, spoons spinners etc, as well as everything I need for drift fishing, spawn sacs, jigs, gulp minnows etc. I also occasionally bring my fly rod along, but always have my fly box with me to drift stone flies and buggers with my spinning outfit.
> 
> Versatility is key to getting into fish regularly. As is moving around to find them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've been up and down cedar too the marina, found a few really nice spots behind Tyler and memorial field along with a few others. I have cheap eggs that I recently learned don't even compare to roe, spinners, spoon's, plugs but no flies/jigs. Looking to expand a little as I got hooked when I hooked one last spring lol.

Don't have a good drifting setup, all poles are only about 6ft and spin setup. Even tried pink trout worms. I might check the west branch out down by Olmsted falls just for a change of scenery tomorrow, see what happens.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Looks like the rain didnt do much last night. Think im gonna go out soon here. The river has been perfect for days. Nice flows and clarity for almost 4 days now.


----------



## spectrum

william, if you want a set up that works most of the time, go to the rodmaker's shop, get some "mini-foo jigs" Black with red head for stained water, all black for clear water and some of the bobbers with the lead peg in the bottom. Set the depth to about 5-6' and tip with maggots. This is my go to usually for the 1st hour or so after that start changing. Right now until the weather gets colder this would be your best bet. I might start hitting the river here soon, with the nice cold weather there should be less people on the water. Rod tips freezing= most of the river to myself.


----------



## ztkaz

Anyone got any tips on what flys would do good right now?


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> Anyone got any tips on what flys would do good right now?


Honestly I heard people catchin them on stone flies wooly buggers egg patterns and streamers. So its really trial and error which one they take. I have a two tandem rigs I throw wooly on top and an egg or stone on bottom. That's about it for me. Unless I m swinging streamers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

I have had great results with stone flies, especially in the spring

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Rain for the next 4 days. Just got some black spey flies bring the chocolate milk 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm

I worked a stretch behind Memorial Fields this morning. Conditions continue to be great. I had a tandem hook set up- natural egg color and black fly. No fish caught. Didn't see any fish caught. Watched a deer wade in the Rock for a while.


----------



## bower112

10/22/13 went 2 for 2 today after noon. Got the first one on a white tube and the other one on a black and white jig and maggot. It was cool getting 2 for the first time out this year. Plus my first on a tube jig too.


----------



## UAfisherman

bower112 said:


> 10/22/13 went 2 for 2 today after noon. Got the first one on a white tube and the other one on a black and white jig and maggot. It was cool getting 2 for the first time out this year. Plus my first on a tube jig too.


Can never go wrong with tube jigs 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bower112

UAfisherman said:


> Can never go wrong with tube jigs
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What type of hooks are the best for tube baits? I was using a small crappie jig and was really surprised it didn't bend on the fish. Need something stronger!


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> Rain for the next 4 days. Just got some black spey flies bring the chocolate milk
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Funny cause i just went and brought black everything preparing for the raging river


----------



## UAfisherman

bower112 said:


> What type of hooks are the best for tube baits? I was using a small crappie jig and was really surprised it didn't bend on the fish. Need something stronger!


I get mine at fin feather and fur. Just regular jig hooks that go inside the tubes

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

I'm going to have to check out the rod shop and pick some up, maybe stop in at fin as well. Finally hooked up today, 25 incher on a vibrax #2 all silver spinner all the way in Olmsted falls. Second behind Tyler field with a vibrax #1 minnow spinner with white bucktail. Both caught on a cheap Shakespeare 5'0'' ultra light combo.


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Will be out early tomorrow. Orange and camo hat. Will likely be bouncing around from spot to spot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

As will I. But not till 2pm. Give a report after you guys are done?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

iggyfly said:


> Will be out early tomorrow. Orange and camo hat. Will likely be bouncing around from spot to spot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It will be chilly, you should wear more than just a hat lol jk 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Was out for a bit this morning. Only fished a few spots with cover to shield me from the rain. No luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Tying some eggs and other flies then going out. I caught 2 last night but no pictures cause i dont bring a phone out with me. Would rather not slip in my waders and destroy my galaxay. But first was was on and yarn egg at rockcliff. Then the second one i caught right after it got dark at rockcliff. Took me a good 15-20 to get her in. But she was about 20-24 inchs long and about 7-8 pounds. It was a great fish.


----------



## Rasper

Went 0/1 today a bit downstream of Tyler field. One guy I talk too caught a few in the horse ford pool. But they are getting more lethargic. I hokked up in a tail out they moved from the head of the pools down to the tail. I had a olive bugger and crystal meth salmon colored egg pattern. I'm pretty sure it the bugger though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Mhmm i was at tyler feild today. Around the same time. but yeah its getting colder. Alot colder. But there has to be fish moving in with the steady flows and these super cold days weve been having. The river was perfect today. It was clear with nice flow with a slight green tint. It has been perfect for a few days now.


----------



## Rasper

Can I ask why you posted a link for Google searching 1970 350z?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Just noticed that. I have no clue at all i tried to edit it but wont go away


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> Just noticed that. I have no clue at all i tried to edit it but wont go away


Its gone. I just thought it was funny. I had a 92 240sx coupe 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Rasper said:


> Its gone. I just thought it was funny. I had a 92 240sx coupe
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ooh I'm jealous... Lol I had a 94 one.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Nice!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Rasper said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah never got to put my RB in it.. but that's for another thread 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I never got too put my jz 2.5 in mine. I had the motor and an R134 trans but ran out of money. So I sold it all I still got got tein tension rods tein upper control arms Megan racing damper kit and battle version lower arms that I'm trying to sell for an S13. Sorry about posting on this thread about this. Just a little side convo.... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Rasper said:


> I never got too put my jz 2.5 in mine. I had the motor and an R134 trans but ran out of money. So I sold it all I still got got tein tension rods tein upper control arms Megan racing damper kit and battle version lower arms that I'm trying to sell for an S13. Sorry about posting on this thread about this. Just a little side convo....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sounds awesome 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Going out today. Starting at cedarpoint hill to the marina
The rain didnt damage the river last night so going on 5 day of perfect.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Rain? we got 2-3 inches of snow here on the east with, with 1-3 more by 1PM...lol


----------



## dealm9

TheUkrainian said:


> Rain? we got 2-3 inches of snow here on the east with, with 1-3 more by 1PM...lol


Which is why I am heading out to the rock right now

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Wish I could do that...I'm stuck at work. The Chagrins charts look like a roller coaster right now. I hope it keeps rising...I'll be gone all weekend, so hopefully the steelies get a chance to come down to Mayfield by the time I get back. haha.


----------



## iggyfly

Water temps down now, more nimble presentations probably increasing effectiveness now. Time to get the fly rod out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Good start 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Wish I could be out. Work and class today then a show till Saturday now fishing till Sunday for me 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Do i see snow??


----------



## TheUkrainian

ztkaz said:


> Do i see snow??


Just now? haha. 

This is what I saw when I first woke up:


















One of my co-workers lives in Avon and said that she didn't see snow until she got past Lakewood.


----------



## Rasper

I went to the horseshoe last night during the hail storm

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Fishing for dollars?


----------



## Rasper

TheUkrainian said:


> Fishing for dollars?


Yeah but my ID was expired so they wouldn't let me in. I had to get up before work today to get a new one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Corey said:


> Been here..done this!!


Nice fish! I think its funny how some are all silver and others are really colorful. They wife argued with me whether or not the one I caught was a steelhead lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

Usually fresh fish from the lake are more silver in appearance and fish that have been in the tribs for awhile get more green/pink coloring to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dealm9

First fish of the season for me














Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

dealm9 said:


> First fish of the season for me
> View attachment 85600
> View attachment 85601
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good job

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Fished the dam across from the lagoon by cedarpoint hill. Waded down to it and fished the rocky area before the dam. Got a hook up right before sundown in a little hole after some riffles. Got away though went arohnd a rock and snapped the line. Nothing else.


----------



## Rasper

Perfect day today. Got this one at the head of a pool on small black bugger. It didn't fight too hard or try to break the surface. Winter is coming too fast


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dealm9

Nice fish. Heading out there right now can't wait

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I got mine at a very popular place that I had all to myself. I love when it gets colder. More arm room

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I'm hoping I can get out there Sunday afternoon on my way back from Michigan. Was gonna hit the Chagrin after work today...but it looks like it's still quite high. One of the downfalls of living on the east side..we usually get more rain, and a lot more snow (I like snow though haha). For comparison, the Rock is around 200, the Chagrin is a bit higher than 1300 right now. Guess I'll stay home, drink some beer and watch the Red Wings game. Might stop by Orvis after work and pick up some flies that I don't have yet - any recommendations/suggestions? I've got the usual arsenal of eggs/sucker spawn/crystal meth, and some darker colored wolly buggers.


----------



## MadMax1

Has anybody done any good numbers yet on Rocky? 5+ day?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz

Went out today. For hours. And got nothing. Talked to alot of people today all said they havent seen any at all either. I didnt see one roll or one period. Perfect conditions though.


----------



## iggyfly

Will be going out tomorrow morning around 745am. Anyone want to join forces and find some fish? Wouldnt mind learning a thing or 2 from a fellow angler. Pm me if interested. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MadMax1

iggyfly said:


> Will be going out tomorrow morning around 745am. Anyone want to join forces and find some fish? Wouldnt mind learning a thing or 2 from a fellow angler. Pm me if interested.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


See ya under the 2nd bridge. Say max 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1

We're gunna drift popcorn b bubblegum 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

MadMax1 said:


> See ya under the 2nd bridge. Say max
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What type of fishing you guys doing? The fish was basically bury her nose into the head of a pool under some light riffs. And she moved super fast to take my fly. I saw the flash and I knew I had a fish. I was under cedar bridge. Honestly most pools will be packed. But I know a couple that are quite easy to get to that I never see anyone fishing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dealm9

If you see me down there say hi. My picture is in the last post I made with the fish

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast

The riverboss told me r.r.is the place to go. Problem is IV never been there, I guess I'll start north and go south. Gona be a long day of site seeing.


----------



## MadMax1

Rasper said:


> What type of fishing you guys doing? The fish was basically bury her nose into the head of a pool under some light riffs. And she moved super fast to take my fly. I saw the flash and I knew I had a fish. I was under cedar bridge. Honestly most pools will be packed. But I know a couple that are quite easy to get to that I never see anyone fishing.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm doing the type of fishing where you don't see the flash of a fall run fish in a shallow pool 10mi upriver. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1

Dudes - can we please start a new more informative post on rocky 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly

Will be there under 2nd bridge around 7. 

Trying to decide whether or not to bring to fly rod and the spinning outfit. 

And max, I have had 3 3 fish days having only fished 2-3 hours. Likely would have reached 5 if i was out longer. Theyre in there, just have to find them. And be flexible. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

MadMax1 said:


> I'm doing the type of fishing where you don't see the flash of a fall run fish in a shallow pool 10mi upriver.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Live bait? Spinning outfit? Flies? Center pin? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

I went out yesterday and didn't get anything either and neither did anyone else I saw. Weird...

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

I was out yesterday on the Rock at some popular spots, only for about an hour. I was suprised as nobody was at these popular spots. I didn't see my float go down once. I then stayed as I had some work to do and watched from the car. Didn't see a single fish caught.


----------



## iggyfly

Was out from 8 to noon today. Rockford, hilliard bridge and then up near the nature center. Saw none caught none. 

Water temps down to around 45 degrees, fish becoming increasingly lethargic. Hoping warming temps + some rain will liven things up and bring some more in. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

With the winter weather approaching, what are you guys favorite (and hopefully successful) methods for targeting the sluggish winter steelhead? 

I usually put the spinning gear away and bring out the 7 wt during winter. Typically dead drift egg patterns with nymph droppers, buggers, and stone flies as spring nears. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

iggyfly said:


> With the winter weather approaching, what are you guys favorite (and hopefully successful) methods for targeting the sluggish winter steelhead?
> 
> I usually put the spinning gear away and bring out the 7 wt during winter. Typically dead drift egg patterns with nymph droppers, buggers, and stone flies as spring nears.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's what I do. I go for big buggers. they hate a big fly in their face. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

I heard next week will be in the high 60's which I'm hoping for. I got to go out once with the perfect water temps in the low to mid 50's. Caught two on small spinners, spinning outfit. Don't own fly or center pins but picked up some small white with pink head zip zip jigs and some egg sucking leach streamers to expand my presentation. Got my ultra light rod back finally, can't wait to try it out tomorrow. Might start in Olmsted falls again and work my way down to rock cliff, should be Plenty of shoulder room with how cold it is.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

I don't want to get too far off topic here, but does anyone have any suggestions for a good ultralight spinning reel in the $50-$75 range? All the $20-$30 ones have the bail fail to close after half a dozen outings.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FlyLifer360

Went to rocky river today, flow was good but not a single hit... Any good spots in the river that usually produce? Was at the fort!!!!


----------



## williamjr27

FlyLifer360 said:


> Went to rocky river today, flow was good but not a single hit... Any good spots in the river that usually produce? Was at the fort!!!!


About an hour ago less than 1 mile upstream of rock cliff ford my wife hooked up with a nice one on a spinner but it through the hook before we could grab it.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Woild not get a dinky reel for steelheading if I am thinking of the same reel. I would suggest getting a nice 2500 series reel that can hold 200 yds+ of 6 or 4 lb test. You will lose a lot of fish with those little reels that hold maybe 100 yds of 6lb. Id feel just as accomplished landing a fish with 200 yds vs 100 yds. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman

Please remind me why we need hundreds of yards of line again?


----------



## Rasper

I got a diawa aird that comes with a 2500 and a 3000 spool. I use it for bass though. But its awesome cause it has two spools. Even though I only use the 3000. It was 90 bucks. Fin feather and rod makers carry them

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Fishman said:


> Please remind me why we need hundreds of yards of line again?


For when these fish strip your line, I've noticed most lures do not have big hooks so big line will only bend them out. Smaller line is so they don't see it.

I Was using my ultralight until I saw 3 caught today and was reminded of their power lol. Will probably get a new medium or medium light with a 2000 series shimano. All 3 fish were on spinners, guess the fish are not as lethargic as we thought.

Also I use 10# power pro super slick 8 with flouro leader for drifting, no leader for cast and retrieve.
Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

And I could not imagine a 30 reel having a good drag. That's what I'd be worried about more then anything.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> And I could not imagine a 30 reel having a good drag. That's what I'd be worried about more then anything.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You'd be surprised, the tiny reel I caught 2 last Tuesday with worked great, but I'm sure after a few fish it would wear out. I'm looking for an in between setup, something that will fit in the middle of my panfish and bass setup as I like the 3/16oz or smaller spinners when the flow is slow. Need a fast action to feel the lures and hold at least a 150yd spool of 10# power pro.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Has anyone tried the 'hot spots' at night? I'm back to a 6 day work week and don't get out till 6pm, considering fishing rock cliff from 7-9 a few nights a week as I Believe that's one of the better spots? Heard night fishing can be better than day and I know there will be next to no one out.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> Has anyone tried the 'hot spots' at night? I'm back to a 6 day work week and don't get out till 6pm, considering fishing rock cliff from 7-9 a few nights a week as I Believe that's one of the better spots? Heard night fishing can be better than day and I know there will be next to no one out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I did last year and did just as good as during the day. And you use spinners so the vibration would be key.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

Fishman said:


> Please remind me why we need hundreds of yards of line again?


Possibly the most insightful remark I've seen on this post so far. My guess fishman is that its a necessity for all the lost line from repeatedly getting snagged in the obviously large tree immediately over anglers heads. If a steelhead is stripping anything close to that much line off you're doing something wrong. Like the guys above said get something with a good drag (reels with rear drags are bad) and get a reel with a high gear ratio for when you need to pick up line fast 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

kapposgd said:


> Possibly the most insightful remark I've seen on this post so far. My guess fishman is that its a necessity for all the lost line from repeatedly getting snagged in the obviously large tree immediately over anglers heads. If a steelhead is stripping anything close to that much line off you're doing something wrong. Like the guys above said get something with a good drag (reels with rear drags are bad) and get a reel with a high gear ratio for when you need to pick up line fast
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I completely agree. I like 6:1 on my spinning gear. I would like a larger reel for my switch rod. I had a fish rushing toward me the other day and it took me longer then I'd like to get the slack up. But I can work with it for now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

kapposgd said:


> Possibly the most insightful remark I've seen on this post so far. My guess fishman is that its a necessity for all the lost line from repeatedly getting snagged in the obviously large tree immediately over anglers heads. If a steelhead is stripping anything close to that much line off you're doing something wrong. Like the guys above said get something with a good drag (reels with rear drags are bad) and get a reel with a high gear ratio for when you need to pick up line fast
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hahaha that is so true. Or the large rocks that you know are in front of you because you bumped them on the last retrieve but still snag up on the next cast.

I'm a fan of 6:1+ myself, think I'm getting the okuma trio 30 6:1 with 9+1 bearings but haven't made up my mind on which rod. As long as its 6'5"-7' with fast action, sensitive and accurate I'll be good. Rock cliff ford has claimed a few lures in the daylight, I'm sure night will be worse lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

williamjr27 said:


> Has anyone tried the 'hot spots' at night? I'm back to a 6 day work week and don't get out till 6pm, considering fishing rock cliff from 7-9 a few nights a week as I Believe that's one of the better spots? Heard night fishing can be better than day and I know there will be next to no one out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I go out about an hour before sun down and stay an hour after at rockcliff. Ive noticed alot of fish rolling at night. But guess im gonna break out the spinning gear since everuones landing them on spinners. Gonna enjoy my birthday today out on the river!


----------



## UAfisherman

ztkaz said:


> I go out about an hour before sun down and stay an hour after at rockcliff. Ive noticed alot of fish rolling at night. But guess im gonna break out the spinning gear since everuones landing them on spinners. Gonna enjoy my birthday today out on the river!


Nice, I prefer spinning gear myself to anything. And happy birthday 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Thanks! Caught 2 steelies today and a carp somehow on the west branch near olmsted falls. Random guy i talked to said he caught 5 also far down the west branch today. Dont know if he was being truthful but ya never know.


----------



## Rasper

I had a rough day on the water. I lost 5 flies and a strike indicator. The algae what's driving me crazy too. Just a frustrating day for me. No hooks no nothing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

I lost alot of strike indicators today too. I ended up having to ghetto rig some random things in my bag to make one. But yea the river is super slippery from the algae i almost put my wader belt to use haha! and i kept getting little peices on my egg patterns. But try the west branch saw alot of steelies rolling, and in the water.


----------



## williamjr27

ztkaz said:


> But try the west branch saw alot of steelies rolling, and in the water.


Where else other than the Olmsted falls park is fishable? I looked last spring and could only find water 2ft deep< In the Olmsted falls park. Are there good spots south of the park with the old wooden bridge I missed and if so how do you access them?


----------



## ztkaz

williamjr27 said:


> Where else other than the Olmsted falls park is fishable? I looked last spring and could only find water 2ft deep< In the Olmsted falls park. Are there good spots south of the park with the old wooden bridge I missed and if so how do you access them?


When you say olmsted falls park you mean the water falls where the creek and river meet? Right under it there are many holes. I just waded down and found them myself today. I found a hole maybe 5-6 feet deep thats where i pulled both steelies out of.

Edit: looked up the name of the park i was at its called david fortier river park. The 3rd hole down from the waterfalls past the big house hanging off the cliff.

Does anyone know if the creek at that park gets any steel in it? It looks possible for them to get up those falls.


----------



## Erieangler51

Anyone heading out tomorrow? Plan on being up there at daybreak most likely start behind Tyler and work from there. Will have a white ranger boats hat, red ohio state hoodie and camo waders on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> I lost alot of strike indicators today too. I ended up having to ghetto rig some random things in my bag to make one. But yea the river is super slippery from the algae i almost put my wader belt to use haha! and i kept getting little peices on my egg patterns. But try the west branch saw alot of steelies rolling, and in the water.


I had one strike indicator left but I lost my entire leader that I tied. I didn't have any of my 25lb mono for butt section on me so I just packed it in. I need to get more egg patterns too. I'm running low on all my go to flies

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

ztkaz said:


> Edit: looked up the name of the park i was at its called david fortier river park. The 3rd hole down from the waterfalls past the big house hanging off the cliff


OK, good spot. A lot of times you can find one or two holed up in the pool where the creek comes up. Not the pool in the creek with small falls, but the pool just below that.


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Got the fly boxes in order for the season. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Looks like you've got a few more vacant spots of fill


----------



## williamjr27

Hahaha, i just did that the other day! Except mine is sorted with spinners, spoons, split shots, bobbers and a few jigs and streamers.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Mines the same year round. A backpack with hard tackle in plastic trays, 2 fly boxes, a freezer bag with my soft plastics, and whatever tools/extras I need. It's got a permanent spot in the back of my wagon.


----------



## williamjr27

I have no trunk space due to 2 folding chairs, half a dozen rods, a cast net with bucket and 2 tackle 'bags'

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I always had little trunk space free...then I got a Subie Wagon.


----------



## williamjr27

Nice! My 08 malibu is is full, forgot about the rubber boots and 1 pair of hand me down waders lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Yeah, I've got my hip waders in there right now. Still a bit warm to go chest waders for me. I think the fish can hear me coming though... 3" dual exhaust and a turbocharger isn't exactly quiet...lol


----------



## williamjr27

Lol no its not. Im thinking about sneaking up on them tonight at rock cliff. Would love to hook into a big one that will put up a good fight this time.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Same here, no trunk space. Waders, spinning setup, fly setup, assorted boxes for each setup. Oh yah and my golf clubs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

iggyfly said:


> Same here, no trunk space. Waders, spinning setup, fly setup, assorted boxes for each setup. Oh yah and my golf clubs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have no room for the clubs, didnt get to go out this summer either, spent too much time cat hunting with my new okuma baitfeeder spinning real and berkley glow rod.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

So I've chosen my night fishing spot as rock cliff ford, seems to have alot of action and would seem to be the best/easiest place to fish in the dark. This sunday i think im going to spend on the west branch in Olmsted falls, maybe wade a mile or so down stream to see if there are any hidden honey holes.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

They're biting good at night

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Nice fish! Im at rock cliff and nothing so far, been here about 40mins

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

We'll the rains are coming. With how cold it's been if these rains don't bring a good amount in, I'm gonna be really surprised. But luckily the rains and warm temps will make the fish wanna move again.


----------



## williamjr27

I was hoping the river got blown out with warm rain last night but only change was temps. At least the fish will be a little more aggressive now.
For those night fishing, do you change your approach or fish as if it was during the day. Never chased anything other than cats in the dark.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Here's some useful info from Kapposgd that he posted on the Chagrin thread

"The river conditions have been great its just too early, and the north wind we had blowing in while the river was in prime running condition didn't help things. We don't get good numbers of manistees until mid December, but they should start showing up in better numbers by mid November. "

More regarding the wind factor:

"North wind especially, and east or west winds for that matter, aren't good because fish will run in greater numbers during a south wind. The reason is because a south wind blows the river water in our tribs out into the lake. Steelhead can smell the difference between river and lake water - they can even smell the difference between the river they imprinted on as a smolt and other rivers. Each river has a unique scent. So a north wind keeping all the river water close to the lake shore equates to less steelhead out in the lake locating the river, and less of a run despite optimal water levels "

I found it extremely useful, and it makes sense. Hope you don't mind me reposting it Kapp.


----------



## williamjr27

Good to know, mid december usually starts the big run? Looks like my new found hobby might cause me frostbite lol

Im learning something interesting about steelheads almost everyday, thank all of you for sharing your wisdom 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

That's what layers and gloves are for. long underwear (or underarmor), thick socks, and good gloves go a long way. I've been out there in heavy snowstorms and have never been uncomfortably cold. Granted I prefer cool weather to hot, but usually a longsleeve shirt, hoodie, and my Field & Stream waterproof windbreaker are more than enough. Not a big fan of gloves, but I have a pair of thinsulate fingerless gloves with a mitten flap that I've gotten used to. Having remote start on my car is nice too


----------



## williamjr27

For now im going to use my snowboarding gloves but have my eye on nrs 2mm neoprene gloves as they're waterproof. Got enough layers and a water resistant under armor hoodie. Im just not a fan of cold hands lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I've got a few hand warmers in my backpack...pretty sure they've been in there for almost 2 years. Might be a good idea if your hands get cold easily.


----------



## Rasper

I don't like gloves while I fish. But if its windy then I put one glove on the hand that is in the wind. I can fish lefty OK so I can switch gloves if need be. And I got it 1000 gram waders so I just put a nice warm hat and a water resistant hooding and I wear normal high socks and shorts under. I still sweat too. But I don't have all those annoying layers

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

Layers are crucial though IMO because you can take off and put on as needed to keep you sweat free. Sweating in cold weather is the #1 way to get sick or in much more extreme cases get hypothermia 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Very true, hand warmers may be a good idea. I can't stand gloves either when i fish but i found a pair that have slits on the index finger to make it 'fingerless' when you want it. Using spinning gear i find that Very important for both hands. Right for casting, left for 'braking' the line while drifting. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

The gloves that I have found work great for me are a brand called Glacier Gloves. I got them on ebay or amazon, I forget. I have the thinner pair and they have served me well, but I just ordered the thicker ones to try out. My toes and fingers get cold really easily, but I can't recommend these gloves enough. They're under $20 too for the pair. Give em a shot!

I have the flip-mitten ones, I forgot to mention that in the post...


----------



## Rasper

tehsavage said:


> Layers are crucial though IMO because you can take off and put on as needed to keep you sweat free. Sweating in cold weather is the #1 way to get sick or in much more extreme cases get hypothermia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah but I never really fish a hole longer than an two hours before I get back in the car to move to the next. Winter steel heading isn't about covering tons of water. You gotta find those deep pools. And I get in my car more then in the fall or spring. There is a number of places fish sit in fall/spring. So covering water is crucial. Now winter time there is only two places they sit IMO. A deep pool or a seam by the pool. That is about it. So layering would be crucial if you are staying in the water for 3-4 hours at a time. But that's not me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Same here. I rarely layer up unless I know I'm gonna be out there for a while (fishing for a few hours, then going for a hike with my camera). And that's mainly because I was gonna be in snow over my hiking boots and my jeans would be wet.


----------



## ztkaz

I found gloves at Marc's few weeks ago that have been working great for me. The thumb, pointer finger, and middle finger flip open. They where called "texting gloves" but they work great for fishing. Can tie all my knots and etc.


----------



## williamjr27

Well i did not get gloves but i did just put together my first setup that reached $200. Ordered an okuma trio high speed spinning reel 30 series, 300yrds 20# power pro super slick 8 and a beautiful 1 piece 7ft medium power fast action st croix spinning rod. Can not wait to give it a go sunday upstream of rock cliff!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

williamjr27 said:


> Well i did not get gloves but i did just put together my first setup that reached $200. Ordered an okuma trio high speed spinning reel 30 series, 300yrds 20# power pro super slick 8 and a beautiful 1 piece 7ft medium power fast action st croix spinning rod. Can not wait to give it a go sunday upstream of rock cliff!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ordered a new fly reel should be here tomorrow. First big purchase for me too.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Man, I wish i didn't have rent and students loans to pay... I wish i could afford quality fishing gear. I need a new job... Haha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Man I did the same thing this season. I put together a $350 switch rod. I freakin love buying new stuff. I just always forget about how new equipment comes with all new tackle at least from switching from a SH to a DH rods.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

TheUkrainian said:


> Man, I wish i didn't have rent and students loans to pay... I wish i could afford quality fishing gear. I need a new job... Haha
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The price doesn't matter tho, last week i landed my first 2 steelies ever on a $25 walmart Shakespeare ultra light combo lol. The fireline crystal i put on the reel almost cost as much as the combo! If it makes you feel any better the st. Croix was a low end $80 one and if your looking for a nice spinning rod i think these fit the bill nicely. I'll let you know how they perform but remember those student loans will eventually make you able to buy High end St. Croix rods! 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> Man I did the same thing this season. I put together a $350 switch rod. I freakin love buying new stuff. I just always forget about how new equipment comes with all new tackle at least from switching from a SH to a DH rods.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sh to dh? Spinning to drifting im Assuming. I have looked into drifting big time because more times than not when i hear of fish being caught and i ask how drifting is the answer. I have a Very hard time bobber watching, i just cant do it lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> Sh to dh? Spinning to drifting im Assuming. I have looked into drifting big time because more times than not when i hear of fish being caught and i ask how drifting is the answer. I have a Very hard time bobber watching, i just cant do it lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Single handed to Double handed rods actually Im not going to touch my spinning gear anymore for steelies I dedicate my spinning to finessing for bass now. 
but double handed rods can be used to swing flies easier which is no bobber fishing 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

We'll the rain is now affecting the river! Finally. But also agree on the cheap poles they work great. I also have the same ultralight ugly stick from Walmart for my spoons and spinners. I've had this pole for a year and love it, I changed the reel and still use it cause I like it do much. 20$ brand new


----------



## Rasper

I completely agree that you don't need expensive equipment to catch quality of fish. But I broke the ugly stick reel 3x in less then then a month. I bought it broke it returned for a replacement 3x before OK I obviously need something durable cause I just fish too much. So I upgraded to a good spinning reel. I still use the medium matzuo rod that came with a cheap combo from Walmart. I love the rod cause I'm used to it. But I needed that smooth drag. I learned the hard way that you will probably lose 50% of any species of fish that isn't pan fish if you dont have a nice drag. Even on my cheap fly reel before I upgraded was losing me fish. Other than that its durability. Cause I fish at least 2-5x a week all year round. With that in mind I look in the 100 buck range for reels. It might not be the best but I do my research and find what not only fits my budget but also fits my fishing style. And its awesome cause I see people fishing a quantum smoke from the shore. Which I can see they just want something to show off more then actually use it for its purpose. I fish for fish. Not to show someone my cool new toy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Totally agree with that and its the reason i finally spent some big coin on a new setup. St. Croix rod for all the right reasons including sensitivity and durability. Okuma trio high speed reel for 6.2:1 ratio, dual disc drag with water block seal and i trust the brand. I have used nothing but cheap combos other than my cat setup which was only $100 anyways. I also find myself fishing 1 to 2 times or more a week year round and tired of bails failing to close, rods not being sensitive enough and worrying whether or not my setup will bring the fish in i just hooked.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> I completely agree that you don't need expensive equipment to catch quality of fish. But I broke the ugly stick reel 3x in less then then a month. I bought it broke it returned for a replacement 3x before OK I obviously need something durable cause I just fish too much. So I upgraded to a good spinning reel. I still use the medium matzuo rod that came with a cheap combo from Walmart. I love the rod cause I'm used to it. But I needed that smooth drag. I learned the hard way that you will probably lose 50% of any species of fish that isn't pan fish if you dont have a nice drag. Even on my cheap fly reel before I upgraded was losing me fish. Other than that its durability. Cause I fish at least 2-5x a week all year round. With that in mind I look in the 100 buck range for reels. It might not be the best but I do my research and find what not only fits my budget but also fits my fishing style. And its awesome cause I see people fishing a quantum smoke from the shore. Which I can see they just want something to show off more then actually use it for its purpose. I fish for fish. Not to show someone my cool new toy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just use the pole not the reel. It's plastic. My new fly reel should be here tomorrow. It's a large arbor, can't wait never had one. plus these rains and a new reel means a good day of swinging flys tomorrow!


----------



## williamjr27

ztkaz said:


> We'll the rain is now affecting the river! Finally. But also agree on the cheap poles they work great. I also have the same ultralight ugly stick from Walmart for my spoons and spinners. I've had this pole for a year and love it, I changed the reel and still use it cause I like it do much. 20$ brand new


Yes it is! I checked accuweather and we Also have 20mph winds with gusts to 40mph from the south! So far sunday is looking like a 12hr river day for me!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> Single handed to Double handed rods actually Im not going to touch my spinning gear anymore for steelies I dedicate my spinning to finessing for bass now.
> but double handed rods can be used to swing flies easier which is no bobber fishing
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Now your speaking language i have yet to comprehend....fly fishing lol Eventually i will, too much $ right now as i can get out of control with new 'hobbies' so I'll make the spinning setup work for now.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> Now your speaking language i have yet to comprehend....fly fishing lol Eventually i will, too much $ right now as i can get out of control with new 'hobbies' so I'll make the spinning setup work for now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha. Its an expensive switch. But your first steel on the fly is like winning the bassmasters. Well at least for me it was. It was like learning a different accent of English. Why even switch? Cause you actually look at the river differently. And see it differently. At least that's my opinion. I also feel the full strength of the fish.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Im on my way to 'adding' fly fishing as i love every way to fish ao far......except bait casters lol. Fly fishing does look like alot of fun and requires skill which interests me. For now the extra $ i can find is going towards upgrades and improved river fishing. Waders, nets and drifting lures. Maybe before the spring run heats up ill end up with a 'starter' fly setup. Be prepared to be bombarded with questions when that time comes! 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> Haha. Its an expensive switch. But your first steel on the fly is like winning the bassmasters. Well at least for me it was. It was like learning a different accent of English. Why even switch? Cause you actually look at the river differently. And see it differently. At least that's my opinion. I also feel the full strength of the fish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Got my first fly pole this season, and my whole perspective on fishing the river is different. I find it way more engaging and entertaining.


----------



## Erieangler51

Sorry for late post..Fished Tuesday from about 11 until dark. Hooked 1 on a pearl white tube jig behind Tyler field but lost her trying to beach her. Only fish I seen all day. Did a lot of hiking and driving and still managed nothing but all in all a good day on the river. Seen tons of deer ,3 big bucks, and probaly 6 or 7 deer crossing the river... I'll be up again Sunday showing a few buddies that only fish the chagrin the rocky. Hopefully 1 of us gets 1..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## williamjr27

I see you there as long as the river is fishable by Sunday, should be if theres no rain. Can not wait to play with my new 'toy' lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood

There is a time and place for each presentation if you just fly fish you pigeon hole yourself same if you just spin fish or bobber fish there is a time for each once you figure that out you will catch fish in all river conditions


----------



## ztkaz

We'll was having a great morning got a hook up but she got away. Then next thing you know I see metroparks rangers walking towards me. They come up being complete pricks to me. Asking me if I'm snagging!? Keep in mind I was swinging flies in low visibility. Then asked me for my fishing lisence.( the one day I didn't wear the jacket with it pinned to the back & didn't even notice ). They take me back to their car and mine I give them my I'd. Then they ask to search my car? I said no due to the fact that my car had nothing to do with this. In the end I have to run around and fax my fishing lisence to them and had to leave the river. if they can't check if we have lisences why would they ask for them in the first place! Leave it to the fish & game officers!


----------



## ztkaz

ztkaz said:


> We'll was having a great morning got a hook up but she got away. Then next thing you know I see metroparks rangers walking towards me. They come up being complete pricks to me. Asking me if I'm snagging!? Keep in mind I was swinging flies in low visibility. Then asked me for my fishing lisence.( the one day I didn't wear the jacket with it pinned to the back & didn't even notice ). They take me back to their car and mine I give them my I'd. Then they ask to search my car? I said no due to the fact that my car had nothing to do with this. In the end I have to run around and fax my fishing lisence to them and had to leave the river. if they can't check if we have lisences why would they ask for them in the first place! Leave it to the fish & game officers!


Edit: By the way the river is actually fishable and I saw a lot of fish rolling at the marina.

Sorry for the double post I thought I clicked "edit" not "quote "


----------



## williamjr27

Thats good to know, ive been watching the river stats and it looks like its in the middle of cresting today and the temps are up to 54f. Should have some aggressive fish but have to work sunday now and wont be down till 330 ish  Figure ill hang around memorial field till dusk and then hit rock cliff.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

ztkaz said:


> We'll was having a great morning got a hook up but she got away. Then next thing you know I see metroparks rangers walking towards me. They come up being complete pricks to me. Asking me if I'm snagging!? Keep in mind I was swinging flies in low visibility. Then asked me for my fishing lisence.( the one day I didn't wear the jacket with it pinned to the back & didn't even notice ). They take me back to their car and mine I give them my I'd. Then they ask to search my car? I said no due to the fact that my car had nothing to do with this. In the end I have to run around and fax my fishing lisence to them and had to leave the river. if they can't check if we have lisences why would they ask for them in the first place! Leave it to the fish & game officers!


Yeah.. snagging in low light conditions with a river that's around 800 flow... Would you also like to see my winning lottery ticket?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

UAfisherman said:


> Yeah.. snagging in low light conditions with a river that's around 800 flow... Would you also like to see my winning lottery ticket?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Exactly, you could tell they knew nothing. It's cause I was at rockcliff and no one else was on the river so why not bother me. Been fishing this river for 3 years I've never been stopped by any ranger or fish and game. They told me if I don't fax in my lisence, they would come pay me a visit. I'm half tempted to not fax/email it in just cause of how much of pricks they were.
Btw: I noticed your from Parma, so am I!


----------



## williamjr27

God forbid they stop out at a lake pier or catch someone not obeying fish limits but instead bother someone who follows the rules.
If you were out in the river when the stopped you, you should've told them to c'mon out if they want to talk! 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

williamjr27 said:


> God forbid they stop out at a lake pier or catch someone not obeying fish limits but instead bother someone who follows the rules.
> If you were out in the river when the stopped you, you should've told them to c'mon out if they want to talk!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Exactly, I'm strictly catch and release, and obey all laws. They yelled to me to get out of the water and come to them.


----------



## kapposgd

Every time I've ran into somebody who needed to check my license I've never had an issue, so I find it hard to believe they would give somebody such a hard time. Theres always two sides to the story. And z was doing something wrong, he didn't have his license. Is it really so hard to show a guy your license when they ask for it? Given the amount of bs I've seen over the years from other anglers I'm glad there's officers out there checking licenses

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

ztkaz said:


> Exactly, you could tell they knew nothing. It's cause I was at rockcliff and no one else was on the river so why not bother me. Been fishing this river for 3 years I've never been stopped by any ranger or fish and game. They told me if I don't fax in my lisence, they would come pay me a visit. I'm half tempted to not fax/email it in just cause of how much of pricks they were.
> Btw: I noticed your from Parma, so am I!


Yup lol... I'll prolly be out tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood

I have never had a problem getting my license checked guys are always nice to me and usually try getting info of what I'm catching them on and stuff like that never had a bad license check last year I was ice fishing spencer lake and got checked the guy was very nice and I'm glad to see them around


----------



## williamjr27

Think i have a good Sunday plan. Ill fish cedar bridge from about 8am-9am then hit meorial after work hopefully around 330. I know more chrome had to come in last night with the strong southern wind and higher flows.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I'm going to cover a huge strip of water Sunday. I'm guess in the 800 to 600 range. Hopefully.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

ztkaz said:


> We'll was having a great morning got a hook up but she got away. Then next thing you know I see metroparks rangers walking towards me. They come up being complete pricks to me. Asking me if I'm snagging!? Keep in mind I was swinging flies in low visibility. Then asked me for my fishing lisence.( the one day I didn't wear the jacket with it pinned to the back & didn't even notice ). They take me back to their car and mine I give them my I'd. Then they ask to search my car? I said no due to the fact that my car had nothing to do with this. In the end I have to run around and fax my fishing lisence to them and had to leave the river. if they can't check if we have lisences why would they ask for them in the first place! Leave it to the fish & game officers!


I'm not sure if the rangers would accept this, but I took a picture of my license on my phone. It's just a piece of paper anyways, so it's not on anything special. I figured since I always had my phone on me why not take a picture incase I didn't bring my license. Can anyone clarify if a picture of your license will substitute the hard copy?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tehsavage

ztkaz said:


> Exactly, you could tell they knew nothing. It's cause I was at rockcliff and no one else was on the river so why not bother me. Been fishing this river for 3 years I've never been stopped by any ranger or fish and game. They told me if I don't fax in my lisence, they would come pay me a visit. I'm half tempted to not fax/email it in just cause of how much of pricks they were.
> Btw: I noticed your from Parma, so am I!




Dude, fax it after hours and send it 1000 times


----------



## williamjr27

tehsavage said:


> Dude, fax it after hours and send it 1000 times


Hahahaha Now That's an Awesome idea!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

The younger park rangers can be a bit overzealous at times. Or at least that's what the veteran park rangers told me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I've only been fishing on the Rock a handful of times during steelhead season (in the 2 1/2 years I've lived here), but I've never been approached by one. Seen a few, but they just wave. I've never even seen one when fishing the Chagrin.


----------



## Rasper

I have never been stopped my entire life. Never on Mosquito for 4 years. Never at Wallace lake or Coe Lake since I was a child or the Rocky for 3 years. Sometimes I wonder why a person like me even buys one. I always do catch and release. The year I don't buy one would be the year I'd get checked for it. Haha but honestly my license is in my back pack for my boat and I haven't brought it with me too the river all year. So thank god you brought it up. I'm going to grab it and put it in my fly vest right now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I got mine online so I printed up a bunch of copies. Haha. 2 in my car, 1 in my wader pocket, 1 in my backpack, 1 in my wallet, and a pdf in my phone and computer. I think I'm set... Haha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

I wish you could buy them anytime of the year and have them be good for a year after that. i forgot to renew mine on time and got a nice ticket at Wallace- they will check you especially when they do their winter stockings.


----------



## UAfisherman

bereafish said:


> I wish you could buy them anytime of the year and have them be good for a year after that. i forgot to renew mine on time and got a nice ticket at Wallace- they will check you especially when they do their winter stockings.


It's like that in other states.. I moved to Ohio two years ago from North Carolina and they do that along with if you're from out of state, you can buy a lifetime fishing license for like $30.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rbthntr

ztkaz said:


> We'll was having a great morning got a hook up but she got away. Then next thing you know I see metroparks rangers walking towards me. They come up being complete pricks to me. Asking me if I'm snagging!? Keep in mind I was swinging flies in low visibility. Then asked me for my fishing lisence.( the one day I didn't wear the jacket with it pinned to the back & didn't even notice ). They take me back to their car and mine I give them my I'd. Then they ask to search my car? I said no due to the fact that my car had nothing to do with this. In the end I have to run around and fax my fishing lisence to them and had to leave the river. if they can't check if we have lisences why would they ask for them in the first place! Leave it to the fish & game officers!


To my knowledge if you've purchased a licens and don't have it on you the officer should able to run your I.D. and see that you do in fact have a licens the most I've ever seen them do is tell people they need to carry it with them unless they've changed the rules and i haven't heard about it i don't think they can make you fax it to them that's a waste of everyone's time 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

If anyone goes out today could you post clarity/color? I'm sure its still pretty stained, I'm just hoping tomorrow the river will be under 400 and starting to turn green again. I know it probably won't be but I can hope right? 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

williamjr27 said:


> If anyone goes out today could you post clarity/color? I'm sure its still pretty stained, I'm just hoping tomorrow the river will be under 400 and starting to turn green again. I know it probably won't be but I can hope right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Idk about clarity, but if no rain affects the river, it will definitely be under 400 tomorrow. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing pole

you could fish with spinning gear. Fly stay home and tie


----------



## williamjr27

fishing pole said:


> you could fish with spinning gear. Fly stay home and tie


Haven't been able to afford fly so spinning gear is all I have. 
I'll be out tomorrow regardless, might even hit rock cliff tonight if the river slows down a little more.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Both the Chagrin and Rock are around 500, with rain (possibly snow) through the mid-afternoon. I was thinking of heading over to the west side tomorrow morning, but if the weather stays like this, I'll just head to the Chagrin (5 min drive vs 30-45) haha.


----------



## williamjr27

River is still a little stained but otherwise conditions seem very good. Stopped at the lagoon dam south of cedar bridge from 8-9am, about 4 or 5 people fishing. Perfect flow imo, no hits on spinner, didn't see anyone get one drifting but I did see a chrome swimming about 2 feet under water about 8 feet away from the falls.

As for the St. Croix, Awesome!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## midoh39

I was down there at Rockcliff and the marina, I didn't see anything caught or even hook ups in the 4 hours I was down there. I did see one roll at the marina, but from what I was hearing it was a rough day.


----------



## MadMax1

midoh39 said:


> I was down there at Rockcliff and the marina, I didn't see anything caught or even hook ups in the 4 hours I was down there. I did see one roll at the marina, but from what I was hearing it was a rough day.


On the contrary, my buddy and I had a great day - hooked 7 on the rock! Classic day for seeing fly fisherman standing in where they should b fishing! Thanks for scarin em down to us! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

MadMax1 said:


> On the contrary, my buddy and I had a great day - hooked 7 on the rock! Classic day for seeing fly fisherman standing in where they should b fishing! Thanks for scarin em down to us!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha that is the biggest thing I see fishing. Especially when its stained water. Did they forget to always start close and work your way out even if the water doesn't look awesome fish close to that awesome water. But I fished the nature center with no luck only saw one hooked and landed. Beautiful relaxing day on the water though. Unlike yesterday standing in The rain


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Hopefully this morning will be better for everyone. I'll be out around 8:30.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Any tips on where about the steelies are hanging out at?


----------



## williamjr27

Heard reports of some being caught behind memorial field yesterday.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Just caught one 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Got my new fly reel in today! & it's a prefect day to go out. Hopefully I land some steel today


----------



## Fishermon

Try in the water.



ztkaz said:


> Any tips on where about the steelies are hanging out at?


----------



## williamjr27

Fishermon said:


> Try in the water.




Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Fishermon said:


> Try in the water.


Well, ya just blew it. Now everyone's gonna be catching them.


----------



## Rasper

Fishermon said:


> Try in the water.


Haha when I saw that question I was thinking the same thing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman

Try down by Rock Ford on Rocky River, nice area and lots of access.


----------



## UAfisherman

For some reason, all I'm hearing from people that a very small amount of them made it in after this rain

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

UAfisherman said:


> For some reason, all I'm hearing from people that a very small amount of them made it in after this rain
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That is extremely doubtful

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> That is extremely doubtful
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Right? I've heard good reports. No one knows how many steels ran up so don't listen to anyone and have good hopes!


----------



## TheUkrainian

Well, since the Manistee strain is a late run fish, the main "run" into the river will likely be later in November and in December. Not to say that there aren't plenty in the rivers now, but I guess those would still be considered "early runners".


----------



## UAfisherman

Hey I'm just relaying what I hear... Don't shoot the messenger lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Maybe they're just lying to you so they get the fish to themselves..lol


----------



## UAfisherman

TheUkrainian said:


> Maybe they're just lying to you so they get the fish to themselves..lol


Maybe, lol but I'm happy with what I got lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

So I got some decent cloth gloves, picked up some more spinners and some Weldon jigs today. Anyone know any place close to the rock that sells wax worms and will those work as well as maggots?


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Oh, I also bought hip waders while I was at dicks. Yesterday I found out the hard way the hand me downs had holes in them. Didn't realize it until one of my wig wam socks soaked up 2 cups of 50°f water lol :screwy:

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Dicks usually has a cooler of bait in their stores. Theres one in n. Olmstead. I'm not too familiar with a bait shops though. I usually use plastics or catch my own minnows/crayfish. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

TheUkrainian said:


> Dicks usually has a cooler of bait in their stores. Theres one in n. Olmstead. I'm not too familiar with a bait shops though. I usually use plastics or catch my own minnows/crayfish.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Unfortunately the dicks by me, n Olmsted, no longer has a bait cooler and Walmart only has red worms/night crawlers thanks tho

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Huh, that's surprising. Then again, that store doesn't have much fishing gear in general...the one in Beachwood has probably the most, with the one by me (on Wilson mills) a pretty close 2nd. If I remember correctly, there's also a Petco/Petsmart by the Dicks in N.O. They should have some. I know the one by me does, I get mealworms and crickets for my hedgehog there and I've seen waxworms or maggots there, forgot which one though.


----------



## mischif

ztkaz said:


> Any tips on where about the steelies are hanging out at?


Heard they are at a bar pounding some shots waiting for the water to go down but I'm not sure.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheUkrainian

I heard they were drinking steel reserve... *crickets*

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

TheUkrainian said:


> Huh, that's surprising. Then again, that store doesn't have much fishing gear in general...the one in Beachwood has probably the most, with the one by me (on Wilson mills) a pretty close 2nd. If I remember correctly, there's also a Petco/Petsmart by the Dicks in N.O. They should have some. I know the one by me does, I get mealworms and crickets for my hedgehog there and I've seen waxworms or maggots there, forgot which one though.


Haha I was just at pet smart and didnt even look lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Fin feathers and fur has them and it's close to the rocky

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

UAfisherman said:


> Fin feathers and fur has them and it's close to the rocky
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks, I'll pick some up and maybe try Olmsted falls first since that's on the way. But do they work as good as maggots?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

williamjr27 said:


> Thanks, I'll pick some up and maybe try Olmsted falls first since that's on the way. But do they work as good as maggots?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If I'm correct they have maggots at fin feather. They also have spawn sacks and etc.


----------



## Osmerus

Managed one steelhead yesterday on the Rock on a marabou jig. No wax worm or maggot on that jig. I used bait on my jigs in the past but found that you don't really need bait on a nice hand tied jig. Only saw two other fish pulled in, both on spawn. Lots of people but very few steelhead. Its still early folks it will only get better.


----------



## mvidec84

There is a little corner store near to that dicks and walmart in North Olmsted. On the corner of Columbia and Cedar Point roads. They sell maggots and other live baits as well as flies and jigs made by a local seller. I've been having a lot of luck in the southern reaches of the river, So if they're there, they're everywhere. Don't let people discourage you from going, you won't catch fish at home. Also, there are a million spots along the river that are never crowded, just a matter of ease of access. If you're willing to walk more than a few feet from your car you can find a ton of honey holes. The steel are in, just put in the time and do your own thing. Fish on fellas!


----------



## iggyfly

mvidec84 said:


> There is a little corner store near to that dicks and walmart in North Olmsted. On the corner of Columbia and Cedar Point roads. They sell maggots and other live baits as well as flies and jigs made by a local seller. I've been having a lot of luck in the southern reaches of the river, So if they're there, they're everywhere. Don't let people discourage you from going, you won't catch fish at home. Also, there are a million spots along the river that are never crowded, just a matter of ease of access. If you're willing to walk more than a few feet from your car you can find a ton of honey holes. The steel are in, just put in the time and do your own thing. Fish on fellas!


What he said.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

I pass that place all the time! Will remember for next time, got some at the rod shop along with some very nice hand tied jigs.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Today was a great day. Bites and hookups pretty much all day. Landed one, I lost a few, but one I lost was a monster. It rolled about 4 feet in the air twice I moved over to where it rolled. First drift got a giant bite and hook up but this steelie took me on a ride for a minute or so but she got away. Fished next to some guy all Day to he also said he was getting tons of bites and he landed one too. All my fish were caught or hooked up on nymphs and egg patterns. He had spawn sacks. I'll post the picture of the one fish in alittle.

Edit:









I know your can clear see the fish is a little foul hooked on the outside of the mouth. This was not on purpose. I just started fly fishing I'm not some pro snagger guy.


----------



## cpvwj

Caught this one on a spoon today. They're very active.


----------



## kapposgd

Trollin.....


----------



## ztkaz

kapposgd said:


> Trollin.....


Who's trolling?


----------



## Rasper

I wanna call of work tomorrow.... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

I would recommend it. This warm weather is making them really active. I found a nice hole thats holding a lot of fish. I'm going out early and all day tomorrow.


----------



## kapposgd

My bad if you werent trolling ztkaz, but you cant blame me for assuming somebody who posts a pic of a lined fish is trollin


----------



## ztkaz

, honestly i don't know how I got it like that. I had a strike indicator on it went down and I set the hook. It was barbless so came right out. I just was hurrying to snap the picture so could release the fish. But yes I know why you would assume.


----------



## kapposgd

Were you casting to a fish you could see in the water?


----------



## ztkaz

No, really deep hole couldnt really walk out far in the water. There was a little riffle above the hole from some rocks, I got 3 hook ups in that spot, and the guy next to me did to when I told him he could give the riffles a chance. Guessing maybe it spit it out and I went the set the hook. No clue


----------



## kapposgd

Most likely what happened is the fish was lined (some people call is flossing).


----------



## ztkaz

First cast out in the river and got one!


----------



## williamjr27

Nice! Wish I was there, only got out for a few hours yesterday and fished the wrong spots/used wrong presentations lol
Found out my new waders are both for my right foot and need to go back to dicks. Got my reel in last night so I may sneak out Friday and Saturday morning before work.
Seems to be a lot more people on the river now, think on my next day off I'll explore the west branch further to see if there are any Honey holes upstream of cedar.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I'm hoping my boss decides to be nice and gives me Veterans Day off...I'm overdue to spend a full day out fishing. lol.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Thought I'd post this email I got for people looking to buy leaders for their fly rods. I've bought a few from them, and they're really nice. Most of the leaders are between 6 and 7 bucks. A ton of variety too.


----------



## williamjr27

Speaking of deals, if anyone is looking for a nice spinning reel an eBay seller auctions new okuma trio 30s high speed reels. $80 in store but I got one for $43 with shipping.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

williamjr27 said:


> Nice! Wish I was there, only got out for a few hours yesterday and fished the wrong spots/used wrong presentations lol
> Found out my new waders are both for my right foot and need to go back to dicks. Got my reel in last night so I may sneak out Friday and Saturday morning before work.
> Seems to be a lot more people on the river now, think on my next day off I'll explore the west branch further to see if there are any Honey holes upstream of cedar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There are some honey holes go to David fortier park in Olmsted falls. Good spot.


----------



## Rasper

Talking about fly leaders for steel. I literally grab cheap 25lbs mono (for butt section) and then 12 or 10 flouro for tippet saves money and its easy to build. I just build 3 before I go with different siZe bobbers between two fly line nail knots. And the 12-10lbs sounds big but its still virtually invisible. This setup has yet to fail me. And I size tons of cash and trips to the store.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> Talking about fly leaders for steel. I literally grab cheap 25lbs mono (for butt section) and then 12 or 10 flouro for tippet saves money and its easy to build. I just build 3 before I go with different siZe bobbers between two fly line nail knots. And the 12-10lbs sounds big but its still virtually invisible. This setup has yet to fail me. And I size tons of cash and trips to the store.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just use 20lb then 6lb.prettu much the same thing.


----------



## williamjr27

ztkaz said:


> There are some honey holes go to David fortier park in Olmsted falls. Good spot.


That park has 3+ that I've found, wondering if there are any 'hidden' spots in between that park and cedar bridge. May wade upstream a mile or so from cedar to check it out. 
Love the park though, hooked up with one big one last spring and landed one a couple weeks ago there.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> I just use 20lb then 6lb.prettu much the same thing.


It sure is. I like going a bit bigger. The fail safe. Really its just piece of mind. A confidence booster so I know I won't break off. And I can horse then out of the current. If they aren't a monster.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mkw

Did the steelhead Gods smile down on anyone out there today? I hooked up one, but it broke the leader after jumping 3 times! Anyone put one on the shore? Didn't see much activity out there myself.


----------



## Rasper

mkw said:


> Did the steelhead Gods smile down on anyone out there today? I hooked up one, but it broke the leader after jumping 3 times! Anyone put one on the shore? Didn't see much activity out there myself.


I did yesterday it was right before dark.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

I caught a total of 5 between Saturday and today all on nymphs they haven't been like the egg patterns lately. Everyone was hooking up today it seemed like and yesterday. I think the steelhead are starting to really make their way in the river. I watched 4 fish caught at the marina in less than 10 min and didn't even count how many I saw sitting on the shore already caught.

I will be out tomorrow around big met and the marina. Green feild & stream waders. Light Brown jacket, gray beanie . If you see me don't be afraid to come chat!

(BTW: in the picture she is in the water you just can't tell cause the water was super clear)


----------



## Rasper

I caught mine on a light pink egg pattern. They weren't hitting the smaller egg patterns so I tied some big sucker spawn patterns. They were about the size of a spawn sac when it is wet and he hit that yesterday. So maybe try bigger ones.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> I caught mine on a light pink egg pattern. They weren't hitting the smaller egg patterns so I tied some big sucker spawn patterns. They were about the size of a spawn sac when it is wet and he hit that yesterday. So maybe try bigger ones.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Weird. I tie really big eggs. I always run a tandem setup with a cooper head and steelhead orange egg patterns. Every fish this year has been on the copperhead. 

Bringing this over to the next page for everyone:


ztkaz said:


> I caught a total of 5 between Saturday and today all on nymphs they haven't been like the egg patterns lately. Everyone was hooking up today it seemed like and yesterday. I think the steelhead are starting to really make their way in the river. I watched 4 fish caught at the marina in less than 10 min and didn't even count how many I saw sitting on the shore already caught.
> 
> I will be out tomorrow around big met and the marina. Green feild & stream waders. Light Brown jacket, gray beanie . If you see me don't be afraid to come chat!
> 
> (BTW: in the picture she is in the water you just can't tell cause the water was super clear)


----------



## mkw

Its good to see things are picking up on the river, its my first year, and the past few weeks have been a bit discouraging. Im going to be "sick" wednesday, hopefully I'll put one on the shore then!

Anyone want to recommend a good spot? I was going to start at the marina and work south, but as a beginner, I'll take any advice!

ZTKAZ, nice fish!


----------



## ztkaz

mkw said:


> Its good to see things are picking up on the river, its my first year, and the past few weeks have been a bit discouraging. Im going to be "sick" wednesday, hopefully I'll put one on the shore then!
> 
> Anyone want to recommend a good spot? I was going to start at the marina and work south, but as a beginner, I'll take any advice!
> 
> ZTKAZ, nice fish!


Thanks, rockcliff to alittle past big met golf course should be a good general area. It's my first year too, it took me two weeks to learn to fly, then since the past two weeks i have been slamming fish everyday I get out. I am starting to understand how the fish work. Fish the whole river find out where fish are holding and etc. don't give up!


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> Weird. I tie really big eggs. I always run a tandem setup with a cooper head and steelhead orange egg patterns. Every fish this year has been on the copperhead.


I do a tandem of an egg on top and stonefly on bottom or wooly bugger on top and egg on the bottom. But they have been hitting my eggs. Could be the color but who knows.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio

Hooked 8 landed 5 today. nice.


----------



## Rasper

Patricio said:


> Hooked 8 landed 5 today. nice.


I wish I had more than an hour or two to get some numbers. I only got 3 hooks and one land at the most so far this year. Once it gets real cold I'll get some numbers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigjoe

mkw said:


> Its good to see things are picking up on the river, its my first year, and the past few weeks have been a bit discouraging. Im going to be "sick" wednesday, hopefully I'll put one on the shore then!
> 
> Anyone want to recommend a good spot? I was going to start at the marina and work south, but as a beginner, I'll take any advice!
> 
> ZTKAZ, nice fish!


I was at the boat launch Monday and watched 2 get reeled in and 7 on shore. They were caught on maggots and minnows. All I had were frozen cured minnows and mostly dead wax worms that they wouldn't touch. Spawn sacs weren't working either. It sucks watching fish caught around you and not even a hit in 5 hours. Still looking for my elusive 1st steelhead...


----------



## ztkaz

I'm going out in the am maybe. Anyone thinking about going out too? I've been having some luck lately so we'll see


----------



## kapposgd

Don't any of you people work? Seriously, I took last Tues off and I was floored with how many people were out fishing

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman

Pretty light crowd down low, Rock Ford is loaded and apparently the crowds don't know!


----------



## williamjr27

kapposgd said:


> Don't any of you people work? Seriously, I took last Tues off and I was floored with how many people were out fishing
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol! Must be nice right! If the rock is flooded with numbers I may hit it before work Friday or Saturday. I so need to hook up on my new setup lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72

kapposgd said:


> Don't any of you people work? Seriously, I took last Tues off and I was floored with how many people were out fishing
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



This surprises me as well. Im at college so I can only fish weekends when there are crowds. Got a break coming up so im hoping to go week days. I just wished these people would work so I dont have competition


----------



## ztkaz

There isn't a crowd half an hour be sun up. Haha. But I do not work right now and recently graduated high school and pretty much wake up everyday and fish. Good living for now. (A lot of thee guys out on the river on weekdays are retired though)


----------



## mykiss78

kapposgd said:


> Don't any of you people work? Seriously, I took last Tues off and I was floored with how many people were out fishing
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hahaha I agree with this statement 100%.


----------



## UAfisherman

kapposgd said:


> Don't any of you people work? Seriously, I took last Tues off and I was floored with how many people were out fishing
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The benefits of working third shift.. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

kapposgd said:


> Don't any of you people work? Seriously, I took last Tues off and I was floored with how many people were out fishing
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I ask myself the same question. And its even funnier. Everyone leaves around 3pm and I'm just getting warmed up. Its seriously like they all fish for a living. Whatever they do for a living I guess we missed the memo.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

So I didn't think rocky had any creeks that weren't a 200 foot water fall in to the river until today. I found a creek. Looked like some steelies could make they're way up it. But about a mile down the creek a it turns into a big pipe which steelies could get into. I don't want to give the location just incase it's someone's honey hole. But anyone know the creek I speak of and if any steel go up it?


----------



## lunker23

I just got an email from the Metroparks stating that Rocky River will be closed this Saturday to any type of water activities which includes fishing. Park rangers will be out in full force issuing tickets to those caught fishing. 
This sounds serious so if I was you, I'd stay home and make sure you spread the word. Besides, it's going to be a great day to put up Christmas stuff.
I for one will be down at Rocky River making sure the rangers get each and every one of you that don't comply with this warning. 


P.S. I'll probably be fishing (I mean helping the rangers) around Big Met wearing green Orvis waders, tan jacket, orange baseball hat and a green Orvis sling bag. Hopefully I'll get my first Steelie........................

P.S.S. For those of you unsure, the above was a joke. Looks like an awesome day to get some fishing in. Hope to see you out there :Banane26:


----------



## UAfisherman

lunker23 said:


> I just got an email from the Metroparks stating that Rocky River will be closed this Saturday to any type of water activities which includes fishing. Park rangers will be out in full force issuing tickets to those caught fishing.
> This sounds serious so if I was you, I'd stay home and make sure you spread the word. Besides, it's going to be a great day to put up Christmas stuff.
> I for one will be down at Rocky River making sure the rangers get each and every one of you that don't comply with this warning.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'll probably be fishing (I mean helping the rangers) around Big Met wearing green Orvis waders, tan jacket, orange baseball hat and a green Orvis sling bag. Hopefully I'll get my first Steelie........................
> 
> P.S.S. For those of you unsure, the above was a joke. Looks like an awesome day to get some fishing in. Hope to see you out there :Banane26:


Nice try...lol... Btw good day today. Went 4/4

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swoodz

UAfisherman were you fishing in green waders with a guy to the right of you in a brown carhartt? If that was you I didn't want to give away your location.


----------



## ztkaz

One of those guys might have been me.


----------



## UAfisherman

swoodz said:


> UAfisherman were you fishing in green waders with a guy to the right of you in a brown carhartt? If that was you I didn't want to give away your location.


Yup lol.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swoodz

To clarify I was in the brown carhartt with a black hoddie over my head.


----------



## swoodz

Nice to meet you. IM from Parma also.


----------



## UAfisherman

Nice 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

I'm from Parma too!


----------



## williamjr27

I keep hearing about fishing by big met golf course and my wife always wants to fish that part of the river. How is it you access that part of the river? Wade upstream a couple miles from the ford? I hope not lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

williamjr27 said:


> I keep hearing about fishing by big met golf course and my wife always wants to fish that part of the river. How is it you access that part of the river? Wade upstream a couple miles from the ford? I hope not lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ill pm you the info to that hole.


----------



## dlancy

I took off work tomorrow to get some fishing in, it should be a great day. Ill probably be up at the rocky by 9am or so. I usually fish north of the puritas rd area. Anyone looking for a fishing buddy tomorrow? I'm not looking for any secret spots or anything, just some company. Ill be in light brown waders with a grey windbreaker on if you see me out there. Pm me and I'll meet ya on the river. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz

Big met? Is that what your talking about north of puritas rd? Cause I will be around there tomorrow around the same time.


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> Big met? Is that what your talking about north of puritas rd? Cause I will be around there tomorrow around the same time.


There is a lot of water north or puritas road. My most productive spot is upstream of Tyler field at the cement wall before horse ford. The only reason I'm giving the spot up is cause most are too lazy to go there. And I'm super busy for the next couple weeks. I'm hoping someone will fish it and give me a report 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

ztkaz said:


> Big met? Is that what your talking about north of puritas rd? Cause I will be around there tomorrow around the same time.


Actually iv never fished that area, but I've been wanting to try that spot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## williamjr27

I'll be doing some 'hunting' Sunday around that area looking for some nice pools if it doesn't rain. I always love finding new spots, almost as much as catching fish lol!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I'm going to do my best to get out Sunday but I got leaves and other small things to take care of 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> There is a lot of water north or puritas road. My most productive spot is upstream of Tyler field at the cement wall before horse ford. The only reason I'm giving the spot up is cause most are too lazy to go there. And I'm super busy for the next couple weeks. I'm hoping someone will fish it and give me a report
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I might stop in there if I get lost in the woods or hit with a golf ball. If we're crazy enough to fish when ice builds up on our equipment I'm sure there are golfers in 45°f weather lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Rasper said:


> I'm going to do my best to get out Sunday but I got leaves and other small things to take care of
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm Putting those off until I have more than 1 day off a week. My new waders and steelie setup have to become Used!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> I might stop in there if I get lost in the woods or hit with a golf ball. If we're crazy enough to fish when ice builds up on our equipment I'm sure there are golfers in 45°f weather lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hahaha crazy golfers! Its like golfing at night. It never made sense to me. I'll be in camo waders and fly vest whipping a fly rod around. Probably with a camo beanie on. Say what's up if ya see me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> There is a lot of water north or puritas road. My most productive spot is upstream of Tyler field at the cement wall before horse ford. The only reason I'm giving the spot up is cause most are too lazy to go there. And I'm super busy for the next couple weeks. I'm hoping someone will fish it and give me a report
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh trust me I know. The big met has been producing for me for a few weeks now. Love that spot


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> Oh trust me I know. The big met has been producing for me for a few weeks now. Love that spot


Have you fished there during the winter before? I was also thinking of trucking through there before it gets cold. To see how it looks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MadMax1

ztkaz said:


> So I didn't think rocky had any creeks that weren't a 200 foot water fall in to the river until today. I found a creek. Looked like some steelies could make they're way up it. But about a mile down the creek a it turns into a big pipe which steelies could get into. I don't want to give the location just incase it's someone's honey hole. But anyone know the creek I speak of and if any steel go up it?


Yeah they go right up that pipe - that's why on iron sewer grating there's that inlay of the trout, where it says "drains to lake" that marks the fishing spots. Killed em at the corner of riverside and Madison last week.

Just kiddin... Anyhow, I think you'd be wasting your time fishing a runoff line into rocky. Many better spots to go on a high water day man!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly

Thinking about heading out tomorrow, anyone care to team up? Gonna be bringing out the fly rod for the first time this year. Any fly fisherman want to teach me a thing or two? Ztkaz? I know you got a new set up recently haha. 

Pm me if youre down and we can set something up!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

iggyfly said:


> Thinking about heading out tomorrow, anyone care to team up? Gonna be bringing out the fly rod for the first time this year. Any fly fisherman want to teach me a thing or two? Ztkaz? I know you got a new set up recently haha.
> 
> Pm me if youre down and we can set something up!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm heading down to Rocky River bright and early tomorrow. This is my second time out so I'm still a newbie at fly fishing, but I love it. 
What time do you think you're going?


----------



## iggyfly

Will be down there at 9, dont think its necessary to start any earlier with how cold its been and the water temps. Will start at the hilliard bridge and move south from there. If anyone wants to meet up around that time there, let me know! I can pm my # if you want to text me when you're there. Hilliard bridge seemed to be the easiest spot to meet up at, open to ither suggestions. Have some spots I can share in person, would rather not in the forums.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

If I'm not too tired I may try cedar bridge 7-8am before work

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Heading out now. Anyone else?


----------



## ztkaz

We'll woulda had a great day hooked up with 6 fish all on nymphs. Some how they all got unhooked. Didn't snap my line. Very frustrating.


----------



## piscator

Did you buy or tie them? I have found that typical nymph hooks like mustad 9672 or 9671 lose many fish. Tie most of my nymphs with the curved tiemco 200r


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker23

I was out from 7:30 AM till around 12:30 PM with no luck. I hit a spot by Big Met and then headed to the bridge on Cedar Point Road. I threw eggs, Wooly Buggers, nymphs and almost my rod and reel because I was so frustrated. 
I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong to not even get a bite.


----------



## kayakcle216

I can give you a good spot to test your stuff on trout...There stockers but trout are trout...right? I hit both the hoga and checked out the rocky today...I still can't find my first steelhead. So for now, I'll stick to to my stockers...I'm awesome when it comes to catching those lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

kayakcle216 said:


> I can give you a good spot to test your stuff on trout...There stockers but trout are trout...right? I hit both the hoga and checked out the rocky today...I still can't find my first steelhead. So for now, I'll stick to to my stockers...I'm awesome when it comes to catching those lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Spill the beans brother. PM me some 411....
How's the Jeep holding up?


----------



## kayakcle216

Will do sir...holding up very well, thanks for asking. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216

Pm sent your way 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

piscator said:


> Did you buy or tie them? I have found that typical nymph hooks like mustad 9672 or 9671 lose many fish. Tie most of my nymphs with the curved tiemco 200r
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Both, I was using store bought shrimp nymphs. Which has caught all my fish this year.


----------



## Fishman

Rocky is stocked to the hilt. Tore them up at rock ford springs riffle pool dam today. Basically had the place to myself.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Fished from 3 to dark... Got one and lost three and missed one other bite.... Thought that was pretty good for all the people out today! There was six guys where I caught the one... They must not have caught any cause they crept in tight after that! Lol


----------



## ztkaz

Fishman said:


> Rocky is stocked to the hilt. Tore them up at rock ford springs riffle pool dam today. Basically had the place to myself.


I fished in between rock cliff and the bridge and was also slamming fish but didn't land them. I noticed it was dead at rockcliff as I drove by


----------



## Rasper

I know this is the rocky thread but there has been over 600 posts so I figured I'd get my answer much faster. Anyone know where I can find a map of the chagrin on the world wide web??

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HipWader

Rasper said:


> I know this is the rocky thread but there has been over 600 posts so I figured I'd get my answer much faster. Anyone know where I can find a map of the chagrin on the world wide web??
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/chagrin.pdf


----------



## Rasper

HipWader said:


> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/chagrin.pdf


Thank you 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

kayakcle216 said:


> Pm sent your way
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did you send it snail mail because there's nothing in my message box....


----------



## kayakcle216

Something must be going on with my private messaging. I've sent others messages and I guess they must not be getting them

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216

I'll send it again 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216

Sent it again...let me know if you get it 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

kayakcle216 said:


> Sent it again...let me know if you get it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Got it. Thanks


----------



## kayakcle216

Cool. Let me know what you think. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio

the fishing was great this morning. the weather superb. shame i then spent the afternoon watching the browns. should have stayed on the river.


----------



## Rasper

My only day off is tomorrow. I don't care about the wind or rain. I'm going! I'm bummed but I'm going to at least try. I'm jealous of all the pictures and stories. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

I'm going out at sunrise until I have to go to work.anyone else?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

ztkaz, how did you do this AM with the 28mph winds and 900 + cfs?


----------



## BG22

Landed my first steel of the season this past Saturday morning on the Rock! 26 in. beauty on a gold spoon.


----------



## kayakcle216

Nice fish 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> ztkaz, how did you do this AM with the 28mph winds and 900 + cfs?


I was out there. And the wind or the high flow wasn't the issue. It was the leaves!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

leaves have been there all fall, are you sure the 28mph wind and 900+ cfs wasn't part of the equation? have you landed fish out of the rock while flowing at almost 1k? j/w


----------



## Rasper

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> leaves have been there all fall, are you sure the 28mph wind and 900+ cfs wasn't part of the equation? have you landed fish out of the rock while flowing at almost 1k? j/w


Leaves were not just on top of the water they were absolutely every where in the water. But last year I was killing the rock at 600+ just gotta target close to shore. And I hooked up with 30mph gusts 2 weeks ago. And when you are targeting close to shore the wind doesn't ruin your drifts as much. Just gotta suck it up I don't haveuch time to fish so if I get a day off I'm going no matter what.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I understand what you mean when you say you have to go when you can find time and make the best of it, and Trust me I know all about fishing close to shore in the wind and mud  I usually don't fish high water conditions till later in the season when I know the spots are loaded to the brim, even then most of the time Ill find a smaller creek if the main rivers are that high. I was just curious didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## iggyfly

Just grabbed some patagonia water master waders and their rock grip sticky studded boots for 380. Just tried them out and lets just say its nice to leave the river dry. Additionally the boot traction is outstanding. 25% off both at the backpackers shop, couldn't pass it up!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

iggyfly said:


> Just grabbed some patagonia water master waders and their rock grip sticky studded boots for 380. Just tried them out and lets just say its nice to leave the river dry. Additionally the boot traction is outstanding. 25% off both at the backpackers shop, couldn't pass it up!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Nice! waders are a KEY part of any operation, Good buy! especially in the winter months. I am having a hard time deciding if I want some light breath-ables for early fall and spring so my waders are nice and light so I am able to walk around quicker and don't get tired. Or if I want some heavier thicker winter waders that will keep me warm when Im wading in the water but heavy to walk with and cover area.


----------



## ztkaz

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> ztkaz, how did you do this AM with the 28mph winds and 900 + cfs?


First incorrect statement. The river was at 500 when I went out. Second wind wasn't bad. Only the leaves and every cast I got a hook full of minnows at the marina.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

you already replied to this statement and explained the leaves, your point? I was being sarcastic buddy, take it in stride, The wind isnt all that bad if you fish close to shore like you said, or with alot of weight under your float. and for sure the river was up around 900 at daybreak yesterday, I check it about 200023450234502345 times a day  goodluck this week


----------



## ztkaz

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> you already replied to this statement and explained the leaves, your point? I was being sarcastic buddy, take it in stride, The wind isnt all that bad if you fish close to shore like you said, or with alot of weight under your float. and for sure the river was up around 900 at daybreak yesterday, I check it about 200023450234502345 times a day  goodluck this week


I never replied to you until this?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Sorry! you are right! it was "rasper" who replied to this statement and I was talking to before!


----------



## iggyfly

Anyone going out in the am?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> you already replied to this statement and explained the leaves, your point? I was being sarcastic buddy, take it in stride, The wind isnt all that bad if you fish close to shore like you said, or with alot of weight under your float. and for sure the river was up around 900 at daybreak yesterday, I check it about 200023450234502345 times a day  goodluck this week


Hahaha relax sniper.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Osmerus

I checked the river out yesterday evening. Its still pretty muddy. Should clear out soon enough.


----------



## Coot

I fished the RR from 3:30 - 5:00 today.

180CFM

ZERO fish


----------



## mykiss78

got a nice 6-7 lb hen around 9-10am


----------



## iggyfly

Was out by little met from 930 to 1130. Tried spawn sacs and black zonkers, no luck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Few hookups and 2 big ol' carp.


----------



## Pantce

Was out at Big met today for a couple hours. No luck. But im new to steelhead so thats not saying much.


----------



## Osmerus

Fishin was good Thursday afternoon. Went 4 for 5, all nice sized fish. Pics to be posted later. Saw a few others hook up multiple times. Got them on clean marabou jigs, no bait. 

Holly hell the fish were feisty, all of them were jumpers. I counted 14 jumps from one 6 pounder. The water must be at a perfect temp for them to fight tough. All the fish I caught had tons of energy. Love it when they fight like that. Had a smaller one actually swim so fast towards the shore he beached himself 10 feet up the bank. Def some of the highest energy steelies I have caught in some time.

Tight Lines


----------



## williamjr27

Osmerus said:


> Fishin was good Thursday afternoon. Went 4 for 5, all nice sized fish. Got them on clean marabou jigs...
> 
> Tight Lines



If you don't mind me asking, what stretch of the river were you on, how was the water clarity/color and what color jigs were you using? I always seem to pick the wrong spots/lures lol
Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Pretty much. Everywhere has fish right now. I've had hook ups and fish all up and down the river. It's all about conditions and presentation. Are you fly or spinning?

& Os, all my fish where slow and sluggish I had a
Something on it was huge I thought I had a snag then noticed it slowly moving so I started fighting it at that point. It was huge whatever it was it never jumped so I never saw it. But it came unhooked about 3 minutes into it.


----------



## williamjr27

Spinning, was being hopeful the manistees. Made an early push lol. Caught a few on spinners when it was warmer, trying to learn drifting now the water is getting colder.

The best fish are Always the ones that make you think your snagged!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Osmerus

I fished four different spots on the lower stretch from little met down to the marina. The fish seemed to be holding in faster water. Water clarity was good and I used several diff. jig colors. Started with black no luck, then switched to green, grey and white ones and that did the trick. Generally the clearer the water the lighter the colors you wana use.


----------



## bereafish

When fish are rolling are they feeding? Threw everything at them-must be doing something wrong. Water looked perfect this morning.


----------



## bereafish

went back- got 3 of them this time. only switched from a tube jig to a gulp minnow.


----------



## Bigjoe

Was at the Marina yesterday morning, saw 3 caught. Were all caught on red-head jigs and maggots. Unfortunately I was using minnows.


----------



## Lempnerb

Caught this one yesterday! White and green egg

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Saw two get caught at cedar hill this afternoon. They were small through. Roughly 16 inches.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mykiss78

went 1 for 2 today close to the marina, saw another one caught in the same area and report of a guy catching 4 at day break, fish are fresh, i would say in the morning fish are deep and transition to shallow riffles/fast moving water throughout the day. Overall fish are throughout the system yet pressured by weekend crowds, also the river is really low and frozen in some parts.


----------



## iggyfly

How have the conditions been on the rock in the mornings? Thinking about heading out tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Going out in the am, anyone care to join? Will be fishing near the mouth. Plan on getting out there around 730 and fishing til 1230. Pm me if interested 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15

I will probably be there in the morning as well. Tying up a few more flies as we speak! Only been out a couple times so far, so I'm still looking for my first of the season!


----------



## ztkaz

Has anyone else been doing good?


----------



## Rasper

ztkaz said:


> Has anyone else been doing good?


I've been hooking up at least 2 times each time I go out but I haven't been able to land them. I usually only go for an hour or two though. And I only go once maybe twice a week.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Nothing on the lower stretch this morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Caught 4 today


----------



## whjr15

iggyfly said:


> Nothing on the lower stretch this morning


Nothing for me either, but I got a super late start. Didn't end up on the water until about 1:30!


----------



## pty

Is morning fishing where it's at


----------



## ztkaz

pty said:


> Is morning fishing where it's at


No I caught fish through out the day. You just have to keep moving to find new fish.


----------



## iggyfly

Had no luck this morning. 

What are you getting them on ztkaz? And what stretch of the river? Ive been getting mostly skippers near the mouth. All on white tubes. All later in the day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

iggyfly said:


> Had no luck this morning.
> 
> What are you getting them on ztkaz? And what stretch of the river? Ive been getting mostly skippers near the mouth. All on white tubes. All later in the day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Eggs always work


----------



## bereafish

I fish way south, the same 1/4 mile stretch almost every day. I got 2 today but I think I have been just catching the same 3 fish over and over.


----------



## ztkaz

bereafish said:


> I fish way south, the same 1/4 mile stretch almost every day. I got 2 today but I think I have been just catching the same 3 fish over and over.


Yup I've been doing that there's this monster buck in the hole I'm fishing I can't land him. Hooked up with him 3 days in a row. All were like 20 minute fights and lost the fish. I swore up a storm everyone. The first time I caught him I landed him but he took off when I went to grab him so I got a pretty good look. It took all my fly line to my backing at one point it took off. Been catching a lot of other fish tho. Post some pictures in a little

& iggy. Nmphys nmphys nmphys nmphys


----------



## dlancy

Anyone brave the cold temps this weekend? Due to some commitments I wasn't able to make the trip up to the river. Any success? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pty

Last weekend to shotgun hunt no deer but.... Be back in the water this weekend


----------



## mkw

Anyone have any luck today? I was just south of the Marina with about 15-20 other people from 9-11 and didnt A.) Catch one fish myself and B.) Didnt see one other person pull a fish out. 

Just trying to see if anyone had any luck, and when & where they did!


----------



## iggyfly

Caught a very nice sized hen up by cedar pt rd. Been in the river awhile. Pink spawn sac

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72

Caught a 20 inch hen on a chartreuse jig around 5pm. Saw another one caught about a half hour before me. Water still seemed cloudy


----------



## RStock521

Got one 20 inch hen around 9am by Morley. It was the only one I saw caught from about 7-11. Caught it on a white jig with orange head tipped with a Gulp minnow


----------



## racetech

Whats a Gulp Minnow? you talkin Berkley? lol


----------



## RStock521

racetech said:


> Whats a Gulp Minnow? you talkin Berkley? lol


Yeah, I use the 1" emerald shiner or white ones. I don't have to go to the bait shop to get maggots, they stay good forever in the little jar they come in, and they stay on the hook really well. Just as a tip if you're going to use them, make sure you take them off when you're done for the day. They turn rock hard and are a pain to get off if you want to use the jig again.


----------



## mkw

Any love on the river today for anyone? I got blanked again before the rain came in =( Its been a tough first season for me, to say the least.


----------



## williamjr27

mkw said:


> Any love on the river today for anyone? I got blanked again before the rain came in =( Its been a tough first season for me, to say the least.


It's been tough for me too. Only been 2 for 3 and wife has gone 0 for 1. My best luck has been behind memorial park and in Olmsted falls with spinners.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio

I fished from the nature center on up. nothing. theres a spot on the east branch about a half mile on on a curve that always looks promising to me. but never is. oh well. looks like a freeze up is in the works.


----------



## doubleheader

Fished the lower section yesterday from 8:00 to 9:30 with jigs & maggots and spawn sacs. No hits.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Patricio said:


> I fished from the nature center on up. nothing. theres a spot on the east branch about a half mile on on a curve that always looks promising to me. but never is. oh well. looks like a freeze up is in the works.


I have been fishing that spot (if a big curve) since the 1970s without much success. That whole stretch has some fishy looking spots but I have never torn them up there. Typically holds some fish in the spring, but most everywhere does during the spawn. I have to walk that area a few times each year to prove that it still isn't real successful.


----------



## iggyfly

Steel Cranium said:


> I have been fishing that spot (if a big curve) since the 1970s without much success. That whole stretch has some fishy looking spots but I have never torn them up there. Typically holds some fish in the spring, but most everywhere does during the spawn. I have to walk that area a few times each year to prove that it still isn't real successful.


Are we talked about the one just past the dam? Ive heard differing stories as far as fish getting past it other than when the river is blown out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

They get past that I just wonder if they ever get over that guge damn under bagley rd. wish they would tear that down and I would bet they would make it all the way to Baldwin lake dam.


----------



## tehsavage

Does the branch that runs under the Lewis road bridge have fish running up it? I don't know which branch does/doesn't allow passage. I drive over that Lewis road bridge everyday and never see anyone there. The hole looks to be large in under the bridge too 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

Yes under lewis road and further south than that. I think they get much further on that branch(west) than the east. I have heard that they get all the way to medina but that seems crazy to me.


----------



## Patricio

iggyfly said:


> Are we talked about the one just past the dam? Ive heard differing stories as far as fish getting past it other than when the river is blown out
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


this spot is downstream from the dam. the first sharp turn after the dam, about 100-200 yards downstream from the end of the wall and the drainage pipe. the stream takes a sharp tvrn to the west.


----------



## williamjr27

bereafish said:


> Yes under lewis road and further south than that. I think they get much further on that branch(west) than the east. I have heard that they get all the way to medina but that seems crazy to me.


The falls near Lewis rd/Bagley rd are big, I don't see how any fish could swim up that, I would need to see it to believe it

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

williamjr27 said:


> The falls near Lewis rd/Bagley rd are big, I don't see how any fish could swim up that, I would need to see it to believe it
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've fished under lewis and that's not far from cedar bridge. When I say not far I mean you see it from cedar if the trees weren't there. And cedar is a hot spot. So they are there. Might not be a great spot for winter steel but fall and spring probably. I've never went further than lewis for steel. But my friend showed me a good spot for summer smallies. The spot is a huge pool. But it was far in the summer time. It would be a hike and a half for winter time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

Yeah the falls in Berea are pretty nuts-just getting to the dam under Bagley would be tough. I know they get passed Lewis and make it past the second set of falls before bagley(west branch)


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

when the rocky was flowing at 10,000 cfs + most of these waterfalls and dams are non-existent or small jumps. At just 1-mph the trout/salmon can travel 24 miles in a day.


----------



## iggyfly

But aren't the fish holding rather than moving upstream during a blowout like that? Not quite sure how all that works ad far as migrating up river during very high flows

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio

iggyfly said:


> But aren't the fish holding rather than moving upstream during a blowout like that? Not quite sure how all that works ad far as migrating up river during very high flows
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


pretty much. when the flow comes down, they will move. but during serious blowouts the get out of fast water as much as possible. 
one things that not usually mentioned here is the fish and how they need to conserve energy. expending too much energy is a death sentence for them. this is true whether its them moving up stream or someone playing them too long. the energy they expell is difficult for them to regain.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I dont think anyone has any real exact answer on how the fish move, but it seems that after water levels are high they make it into some odd places so obviously they are on the move.


----------



## Patricio

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I dont think anyone has any real exact answer on how the fish move, but it seems that after water levels are high they make it into some odd places so obviously they are on the move.


actually... a lot of people have the exact answers. which is why you can have super productive days when the river is blown. we know where to look. and no, theyre not swimming against a flow rate of 10k for any real time or distance. like i said, it would kill them.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

even when the river is blown to the walls there are some areas without heavy flow. "we know where too look" so are you that 1 guy at the rocky at 10k+ with a fly rod? Id put my best days against any I dont know too many who have landed 50+ trout in a day.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Patricio said:


> this spot is downstream from the dam. the first sharp turn after the dam, about 100-200 yards downstream from the end of the wall and the drainage pipe. the stream takes a sharp tvrn to the west.


Very fishy looking spot...just wish the fish thought the same.

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## BigDaddy300

Rasper said:


> I've fished under lewis and that's not far from cedar bridge. When I say not far I mean you see it from cedar if the trees weren't there. And cedar is a hot spot. So they are there. Might not be a great spot for winter steel but fall and spring probably. I've never went further than lewis for steel. But my friend showed me a good spot for summer smallies. The spot is a huge pool. But it was far in the summer time. It would be a hike and a half for winter time.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And possibly private property. 

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## Steel Cranium

Patricio said:


> this spot is downstream from the dam. the first sharp turn after the dam, about 100-200 yards downstream from the end of the wall and the drainage pipe. the stream takes a sharp tvrn to the west.


Oh, I was talking about a spot above the dam. The spot you are mentioning was good fall spot about 10 years ago. A lot of it has filled in since. Amazing how water can move some big structure. Haven't been back there this year so don't know if it has once again improved.

They make it past the lagoon dam and up to Berea. Not much above since the falls near Bagley are tough to pass = shallow water below some pretty big falls.

The issue with the west branch is access. The Lewis road bridge downstream is on Metroparks property on the north/west side of the river. Under the bridge is metroparks on the north/west side, private on the other side. Everything upstream is private with much of it posted until you get to the park south of water street, Olmsted Falls.


----------



## Davidd

I scoped that area out and notice part of it is owned by the park system. seen I lot of guys fish that area under the bridge in the past.


----------



## FISHIN216

Found this guy in a little ditch on the Rocky. Saved him from certain death speaking of fish being in weird places at high flow

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

BigDaddy300 said:


> And possibly private property.
> 
> lund 1775 pro v se


I thought the river was owned by the metro parks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigDaddy300

Lots of private property on the west branch in that area. 

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## iggyfly

Yes peoples property lines along much of the west branch includes the riverbed. Rangers told me this, and to be aware that people will call law enforcement for trespassing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

iggyfly said:


> Yes peoples property lines along much of the west branch includes the riverbed. Rangers told me this, and to be aware that people will call law enforcement for trespassing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good to know! I'll have to look deeper int9 that stuff

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mkw

Are we looking at the river icing up heading into the weekend? I got the itch...


----------



## lunker23

"I got the itch..."
They have cream for that. Go to the local CVS and speak with a pharmacist.
LOL... Couldn't resist....


----------



## tehsavage

drove over the rock today edges were iced and floating ice islands everywhere. It'll be locked up by the AM. And with it getting to -13 monday and high of -4 tuesday... i'd say we won't fish for a while.


----------



## ztkaz

williamjr27 said:


> The falls near Lewis rd/Bagley rd are big, I don't see how any fish could swim up that, I would need to see it to believe it
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Those falls have a smaller water fall on the side with a small holding pool then a another fall that would be nothing for steel. Do you guys not realize what these fish are native too? Gaint fast flowing rivers.


----------



## gildor

Is there a reason this 4 month old thread keeps getting bumped?


----------



## Erieangler51

Because it's been an informative thread. And no bashing or trash talking have taken place


. You just bumped it to the top my friend!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mkw

Any fishable parts of the river today?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

some rivers and stretches of river never freeze throughout the season


----------



## mkw

I am aware of that. Im just curious to see if that happened. I'm too far away to drive out just to see the river is locked up.


----------



## iggyfly

There are spots that appear to be fishable from the car, mostly the further south you get, up to cedar pt rd.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

Anyone get any today? Looked like a few open spots.


----------



## racetech

Got one today, nice 26er or so. Wasn't on the Rocky tho sorry.


----------



## mkw

How's the activity been the past week/weekend? Wasnt out on the river at all, with that hard freeze I was doing some ice fishing.


----------



## MadMax1

mkw said:


> How's the activity been the past week/weekend? Wasnt out on the river at all, with that hard freeze I was doing some ice fishing.


All ice...The only activity I saw yesterday was a guy walking across rockcliff w an axe. Apparently he thought that making a hole was worth it...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mkw

hahahahaha The juice, is worth the squeeze?


----------



## MadMax1

mkw said:


> hahahahaha The juice, is worth the squeeze?


I would contest purple trout being that tasty... But I do like to squeeze em in spring time!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly

Will the ice jam at the marina prevent fresh fish from running?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN216

MadMax1 said:


> All ice...The only activity I saw yesterday was a guy walking across rockcliff w an axe. Apparently he thought that making a hole was worth it...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That was me haha.....worth it....oh ya 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

FISHIN216 said:


> That was me haha.....worth it....oh ya
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice fish! Any other action? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly

Im gonna give it a go tomorrow morning. Gonna be high and muddy still but hoping some big sacs or big black flies loaded with maggots will get them to bite. I just need to get my line wet asap. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

FISHIN216 said:


> That was me haha.....worth it....oh ya
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Awesome fish! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN216

dustinlancy said:


> Nice fish! Any other action? My buddy got 3
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigduck10

That be a nice Chromer 216.


----------



## Net

Had a friend post this pic of RR on fb this morning. Not sure where on the river it was taken. Looks pretty jammed up.


----------



## Bigjoe

Went to the ramps...still sorta icy. Found a way down a lil south of the ramps tho. Muddy as heck but fished anyway. Got skunked but enjoyed a great day on the river.


----------



## Bigjoe

Wouldn't take the second pic. John just enjoying the view before we left for home.


----------



## iggyfly

No luck for me either. Was just a bit up from the marina. Gonna try up stream in the am

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

Tried today. Chocolate milk water. I know some of you guys get them In that condition but I have never been able to figure it out.


----------



## dlancy

bereafish said:


> Tried today. Chocolate milk water. I know some of you guys get them In that condition but I have never been able to figure it out.


What was the flow like? How much ice remains? I'm trying to decide whether to try the rock this weekend or end up on some ice somewhere. Thanks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly

bereafish said:


> Tried today. Chocolate milk water. I know some of you guys get them In that condition but I have never been able to figure it out.


Me either... except early fall.

Fished up by cedar pt rd, no luck. Tried eggs, jig and maggots and some tandem flies.

Think ill try again tomorrow. 

Do you guys find it necessary to get out early mornings to have success? Certain times of the year there seems to be time periods when the fish are biting. Usually an hour before and after sunrise, and again about 3-5 pm. The third most fish caught in my experience has been around 11 am. Nagy claims in his steelhead book that its not necessary to start too early in the winter. Still not sure if this holds true or not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

From my experience, the fish bite from sunrise till about 9ish and then from 1030ish till noon.. Idk why but just always seems like that for me

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

As heavy as this river is fished I think the best time of day is the time before anyone else has been there.


----------



## Bigjoe

bereafish said:


> As heavy as this river is fished I think the best time of day is the time before anyone else has been there.


Good luck with THAT...  I've been there before daylight and there were already a bunch of guys with headlamps fishing.


----------



## doubleheader

Fished this morning for about an hour and got my first Steelie of 2014! She's headed for the smoker.


----------



## lunker23

Dammit!!!!! I need to get my gear back out. I put it into storage till we get closer to spring. Still looking to get my first Steelhead *EVER*!!!


----------



## racetech

lunker.... get your crap out. I got another not long ago, im up to 2 my first season lol


----------



## UAfisherman

Today was a good day.. fished for around 3 hours and caught 6. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doubleheader

Nice job!!


----------



## ejsell

With temps like we are having how long before it freezes over again. I was hoping to make it out on Monday. Thanks,


----------



## FISHIN216

Don't waste your time. Its a mess already. Dangerous too. There was an ice flow at one of the spots I hit today

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Should be fine by monday

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Caught two this morning

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Few pictures from a few weeks ago. Didn't post them I forgot. Haven't gone out since this day going out tomorrow. Hopefully I'll slay some fish 













































(Yes I took this one)


----------



## jwm86_09

anybody have eyes on the Rocky? Living in Columbus makes it hard to judge the river conditions. Looking to hit the river tomorrow for first steelhead of the season. Anybody have any pointers for fishing this cold water? Will spawn sacs still be the best bet in the slower, deeper pools?


----------



## ztkaz

I tried 2 days ago. The river pretty much locked up in one night. Not worth it


----------



## 88luneke

The "warmup" this weekend is peaking my interest for a trip over. Jonesin for some kind of fishing.


----------



## williamjr27

88luneke said:


> The "warmup" this weekend is peaking my interest for a trip over. Jonesin for some kind of fishing.


Good luck, I hope it's not ice. Would love to get out myself but I'll wait till March.


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1

i don't anticipate much open water, even with this heat wave coming in over the weekend, I know the chagrin is locked up, its a safe bet that the rocky is, and will remain that way for a while, as well.


----------



## KTkiff

Be patient guys the best is yet to come. I do my best right after ice out. These fish haven't seen a bait in months. Plus there will be many more spring run fish.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I agree with Ktkliff, best fishing has yet to come. 
Once this ice runs off the manistees should be here in numbers.
Im just waiting ,anticipating, and preparing for March April and May


----------



## williamjr27

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I agree with Ktkliff, best fishing has yet to come.
> Once this ice runs off the manistees should be here in numbers.
> Im just waiting ,anticipating, and preparing for March April and May


Do you have any certain 'go to' tactic for spring steelhead or is it similar to fall? 1st season and 2 for 3 has me in knee deep...literally lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I use basically the same tactics as in fall . But since the fish the odnr stocks are a spring run fish it seems as if theres a lot higher concentration of fish in the holes in the months i listed. 
As the water warms in spring the fish get a little more active ive noticed.
Usually Sometime in April the drift float fishing slows down a little.(for me personally) as the fish move from the winter deep holding holes to spawn in gravel beds and tails of pools. Of course theres always exceptions and sometimes fresh fish showing up late to the party.
Just seems like spring time the rivers become alive but also a circus as the weather gets warmer the fisherman come in numbers also


----------



## KTkiff

From ice out until the end of March (weather dependent) usually the same tactics as the fall work. In April and May, they start moving onto redds and faster moving water, the fly guys get em better. Look for dropbacks this time of year too. I have had days in April where they all seemed to be on redds, then a big winter storm came thru and they reverted back to their winter pattern for a couple days.


----------



## dcfisherman

drove past rocky river today on mckinley and you can't even see it because its covered in snow!


----------



## 88luneke

Warmth is coming....although it'd be nice if it would hurry the hell up!


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Going to get ugly (real ugly) before it gets pretty. Some of those ice flows jammed up from the previous "thaw" are a foot thick. But at least there's some light at the end of the tunnel it seems.


----------



## Rasper

This year has had me shoveling more snow than fishing in it. It has been a super rough winter compared to last year. Last year it dropped below 30 only about 20 days. This winter we are lucky to sew above 30. :/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

I would've enjoyed the cold a bit more had I ice fished when I planned too, illness, plans, etc got in the way. 

Everything will be blown out for a few days, but I'd rather have that than frozen solid lol


----------



## doubleheader

Rain in the forecast for next week, let's hope that it blows some of that ice out. Everyone has a major case of cabin fever (or I should say Steelhead fever)!


----------



## lunker23

Cabin fever. Heck, I'm ready to go outside without my boogers freezing up within seconds!!! I'm also ready to ditch this winter jacket!!!


----------



## 88luneke

Cabin fever, stir crazy, borderline insane...oh yea I'm there. Will be until I'm able to wet a line.


----------



## tehsavage

Yeah I'm plagued as well. When you start watching YouTube videos of people fishing you know you got it hahha


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

Hell I do that year-round lol

Checkout Consummate Sportsman on YouTube, dudes got some good vids that'll hold you over.


----------



## doubleheader

This is a view of Rocky River yesterday just before it blew out. I should have stuck around a little longer. Just after I left it let loose.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Lol I have almost identical pics just before it went.

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## bereafish

I wonder how often that building gets flooded.


----------



## UAfisherman

Well I guess it's worth a try to catch a steelie in the parking lot.. lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

Yeah one of those smaller parking lot tribs.


----------



## ztkaz

What's the clarity like boys? Flows down I'm itching to get out


----------



## bereafish

Looked a little dark to me this morning. Another day or two maybe.


----------



## doubleheader

Fished for an hour this morning, it's getting very slushy with chunks of bigger ice. The only thing I got to fight was the ice chunks. Used spawn sacs. By the time the water clears enough it will be frozen AGAIN!!!! No end in sight!


----------



## 88luneke

I'm fishing Saturday regardless of ice or clarity. Got scratch the itch!


----------



## lowhole4trowt

88luneke said:


> I'm fishing Saturday regardless of ice or clarity. Got scratch the itch!


If it can hang on one more day you'll have some water to fish. Slush has been disappearing by afternoon even with these cold temps. Some runs have yet to lock up and there are some nice fresh fish around. One more night of miller chills for the mighty rock coming tonight though, fingers crossed.


----------



## 88luneke

Nice to hear. Saturday is supposed to be 37 as well so that'll be some comfortable fishing.


----------



## doubleheader

Good Luck, wish I could be there. My back is killing me, need to see the Doctor for another procedure. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## phishyone1

Good luck to those of you going tomorrow. Should be good once it warms in the morning..........


----------



## iggyfly

I'll be there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

Gonna try to get out there this afternoon. I haven't fished the rock yet this season so maybe I'll finally have some good luck on this river


----------



## iggyfly

Nothing for me at Hilliard

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

Hooked a bright hen at around noonish, fisherman error led to her release at my feet. The "panic grab" wasn't enough to bring her all the way in :lol: Oh well, awesome feeling!...especially being the first time fishing that river. The bottom lives up to its name for sure ha. 

Btw, where is a bait shop over there? Called three and went to another, all closed. Even the gas station that advertised live bait, didn't sell bait. Can a brother get some waxies? Lol


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

only place to get good bait before april would be Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville or Fin Feather Fur in Berea. Rodmakers always has waxies, maggots and spawn... Fin has spawn but I'd call about waxies and maggots


----------



## pty

water level, flow rate and temperatures look pretty good for saturday


----------



## wertply616

Anyone know how rocky is looking do you think it will be fishable tomorrow


----------



## iggyfly

Barely fishable lots of big ice chunks floating downriver now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wertply616

Ok thanks what part of rocky where you by and is there any marinas you could ice fish for steelhead around there or no I was ice fishing the v until it broke up


----------



## lowhole4trowt

furtherdownstream said:


> Where are the best spots for the Rocky?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 the spots where your float doesn't bounce off the "water"


----------



## doubleheader

"the spots where your float doesn't bounce off the "water"

Good one!


----------



## UAfisherman

Also the best spots are where the fish are

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wertply616

Any open fishable water at rocky today or no


----------



## doubleheader

Here is a link to fishing areas in Rocky River

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/Rocky.pdf


----------



## lowhole4trowt

furtherdownstream said:


> Very funny. I live in Geauga county so I am not familiar with that river at all. I guess I will research some maps to see which parks allow fishing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


From emerald necklace marina up to the split to east/west branch is all public accessible water. The east branch can be fished up to the falls, once it splits a lot of the west branch runs through private property. Plenty of open water as of this afternoon rising a touch and getting a little stain.


----------



## ztkaz

The river is about 80% open past cedar point to the marina. Nice green stain. Down here right niw


----------



## iggyfly

Anyone do well on the rock this past week? Ive had no luck the 2 days I was out. Only fished a small area for a short period of time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN216

Rocky has been pretty awesome lately

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brodg

Can't wait to get out there, been too long!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doubleheader

This is up from the boat ramps this morning and then past the first bend by the bridge

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Looks like it's time to renew the license and get in the water! 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Is it coco milk? Flow went up quick


----------



## doubleheader

From the readings it looks like it blew out. I hope so. I'll go down and take a look later.


----------



## williamjr27

I'd call 1100cfm a blow out lol. Nice to see temps rising, hopefully this weekend will be good depending on the snow and rain this week.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## phishyone1

Very nice FISHIn216..................... some great looking feesh


----------



## jiggin'fool

Is that one a brown??? Nice job!


----------



## FISHIN216

Thanks phishyone and jiggin....ya it was a brown. My 3rd this season in the Rocky. I've also caught 2 coho salmon out of the Rocky this year  

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

Got a feeling she might be a little on the stained side of things for Saturday...


----------



## williamjr27

I'm still holding on to hopes for Sunday morning

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ejsell

Is there still a lot of ice? How's it looking? I'm hoping to get over there for a day in the next week or two. Thanks.


----------



## doubleheader

I was down there this morning, it was still pretty dirty but clearing and it was slushy but it should be good for tomorrow. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

While fishing an unstocked trib last couple days I talked to an older guy who said he saw rocky yesterday while he was ice fishing a couple lakes out that way, Said he saw people taking turns getting there limits off a spot. like 6 or 7 fish in 45 minutes while he was there talking to people. (and I mean this guy can talkkkk)


----------



## bereafish

I could not find any today. Looked a little too dirty where I was.


----------



## Bigjoe

Are the boat ramps thawed out yet, and if so can ya get close to the bank/end of ramps to fish there? May go tomorrow morning after work.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Bigjoe said:


> Are the boat ramps thawed out yet, and if so can ya get close to the bank/end of ramps to fish there? May go tomorrow morning after work.


yep not all ice is melted but you can get down there. rivers open still got good stain but low flow. A few fish being pulled this evening all dime bright for me and those around me.


----------



## FISHIN216

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> While fishing an unstocked trib last couple days I talked to an older guy who said he saw rocky yesterday while he was ice fishing a couple lakes out that way, Said he saw people taking turns getting there limits off a spot. like 6 or 7 fish in 45 minutes while he was there talking to people. (and I mean this guy can talkkkk)


Ya.....limits of suckers

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

I'm finally getting back in the river this weekend and couldn't be more excited! I did get some great ice fishing in this winter tho. Are the fish still holding in the deep winter pools or are they moving into shallower water? The water temps are starting to creep up to the 40 degree mark now. Also, are there baits you typically do better on in the spring vs fall? Should I stay small or be ok throwing streamers? 

Thanks for the help!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rickerd

streamers in black, purple, blue, olive, or any combo until water is 18 inch visibility. Then scale down to nymphs or soft hackles. Fish the darker water below gravel and hold on.


----------



## dlancy

rickerd said:


> streamers in black, purple, blue, olive, or any combo until water is 18 inch visibility. Then scale down to nymphs or soft hackles. Fish the darker water below gravel and hold on.


Thanks Rickerd! Great tip on when to scale down your presentation. I have plenty of streamers in those colors. Now it's time to get out and see what new holes have formed from the winter ice. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

FISHIN216 said:


> Ya.....limits of suckers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Lol yeah ..Coming from guy who was bragging about how awesome rocks been lately last week with pics to document


----------



## FISHIN216

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Lol yeah ..Coming from guy who was bragging about how awesome rocks been lately last week with pics to document


You mad bro? its not like I popped into a spot and just pulled fish like it was nothing. I just don't believe people were pulling steelhead like that in that flow and clarity. But also I read it wrong so my bad there. I thought it said each person was catching 6-7 steelhead. Oh and I didn't realize you couldn't post pics without "bragging"

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

FISHIN216 said:


> You mad bro? its not like I popped into a spot and just pulled fish like it was nothing. I just don't believe people were pulling steelhead like that in that flow and clarity. But also I read it wrong so my bad there. I thought it said each person was catching 6-7 steelhead. Oh and I didn't realize you couldn't post pics without "bragging"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


damned if ya do, damned if ya don't. Had you posted rocky was fishing well without pics there undoubtedly would've been a "no pictures didn't happen" comment. A report with pics is bragging a report without them is lying. Nice browns btw!


----------



## mkokas76

How's the rocky lookin planning to come up and fish on Friday any help would be appreciated


----------



## stak45dx1

850 and on the rise right now... if it tops off soon at say about 900cfs it'll probably be around 500 tomorrow (Friday).... so I guess it depends how you like to fish.... giant streamers and sink tips in muddy water? then it might be ok for you tomorrow.... otherwise Saturday or sunday would be a better bet.


----------



## ztkaz

River will probably be around 400cfs in the morning 300 by the afternoon tomorrow


----------



## bereafish

I don't think it would be clear enough tomorrow even if the flow is down. Looks like chocolate milk today.


----------



## mkokas76

ok thanks for the info guys


----------



## ztkaz

Already at 500 might be at 300 by the morning.


----------



## 88luneke

Hope the clarity is good for tomorrow.


----------



## ztkaz

Should be alright, the rain/sleet might cause some issues. But we will have to see.


----------



## 88luneke

Flow looks like whatever precip it got this morning didn't do much to it. 

Making the drive tomorrow morning, thank God it won't be like last weekend lol


----------



## bereafish

I went for a few hours today. Nothing. Saw some rolling. Water was too dark for me but thought it was nice to just be out without ice everywhere. I am not sure if is the water or if I am doing something wrong. I was throwing black, purple, jigs, gulp minnows, tube jigs. Fast water, slow water, high low. Nothing. Where do they go when the water is like this?


----------



## 88luneke

How muddy was the water?

They'll go wherever they can get out of the current. Timber, deep holes, still water. 

You may not have been anything wrong either, they may have just not wanted it. You throw bait at all?


----------



## ztkaz

Did you try sacks?


----------



## iggyfly

I'll be out tomorrow. If anyone wants to tag team some holes pm me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

Yeah I used some maggots but no sacks.


----------



## lunker23

I skunked twice this week and getting kind of impatient. I threw Wolly's, eggs, and nymphs with no luck. Not even a bite. I hit a couple holes that are known to produce and nothing. I know that I'm new to fly fishing, but com'on already.
Debating on just sticking with Bass fishing.....


----------



## williamjr27

lunker23 said:


> I skunked twice this week and getting kind of impatient. I threw Wolly's, eggs, and nymphs with no luck. Not even a bite. I hit a couple holes that are known to produce and nothing. I know that I'm new to fly fishing, but com'on already.
> Debating on just sticking with Bass fishing.....


Lol! Bass fishing??? I was a big bass Fisher growing up, and that is Nothing once you hook a steelie! Give it a few more weeks, it's still a little slow and cold. I'm waiting another week or so for it to warm up as I'm not much of a drift Fisher as I am an in line spinner or crank bait guy. Go at it as if your were chasing active bass once water temps hit 45. I hooked my first last may and now I'm hooked lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Fishing has been slower this week. Enjoy some time on the water and fasten your seat belt for some fast action when it does come.


----------



## c. j. stone

WOW, EA51! 45 pages, 889 posts on one thread!
I think this May set the record for ongoing posts in an OGF Forum!! Justin, you da man!


----------



## 88luneke

Fished from about 745 to 3 today. Caught one.........sucker. Oh well it's a bobber down right? Lol

Didn't run into anyone that had caught any steel, or heard of anyone catching any. 

Conditions were good, water was 36-37, stained but not dirty, good flow.


----------



## iggyfly

Fished 10 to 3, nothing. Did see a few roll and one lady did hook into one but had the drag set way to right. She got it on a chartreuse twister tail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mud Puppy

I fished @ 10-3pm as well with no luck. I tried high middle and low parts of the river with no luck. Would have left sooner but the weather wasn't bad. Very little wind. Didn't hear or see of much.


----------



## iggyfly

Reallly slow lately. Havent had many fresh fish come in this year yet so most of the fish in there have probably had everything thrown at them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doubleheader

Did you fish today Iggy?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

False, I have seen a lot of fresh fish and rollers. Fishing has been slow but remember to water is still really cold equaling inactive fish.


----------



## iggyfly

ztkaz said:


> False, I have seen a lot of fresh fish and rollers. Fishing has been slow but remember to water is still really cold equaling inactive fish.


Heard most of the fresh fish caught have been skippers.. any truth to that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Yeah most of the fresh ones that I've seen caught have been under 20inches

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

I saw one come up to surface and roll 3ft below where i was on bank today not on rocky though. What are they doing when they do that mocking me? Lol no bites for me

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigDaddy300

skippers don't count. lol


----------



## ztkaz

Nothing but skippers. Where are the big fish?


----------



## Lundfish

Basically all the rivers have skippers. Not sure if they're just the only thing biting or what. Unreal.


----------



## bereafish

I went 1 for 2 yesterday. Water looked perfect. Took me an hour in the same hole just to find that one and it was a skipper. I thought there would be a ton of fish after all that ice left.


----------



## dlancy

I am by no expert by any means, but I have come up with a theory on why there seems to be not many fish in normal "fishy" areas. The obvious thing to blame is simply the long/harsh winter. With our two runs of fish, fall/spring, the fall fish came into the rivers before the rivers froze over and travelled through the systems to the destinations they set out for. Maybe the bottom of dams, feeder creeks ect. Then the harsh winter hit and made most places un-fishable for months from either ice or bone chilling temps. The falls, already in streams/rivers were forced to take cover and hunker down. The rivers are now just starting to warm up again, with some hitting 40 last week for the first time since November. We will need a nice warm rain for not only the remaining falls to become active again, but for the springs to restock the rivers. Not sure why their are a lot of skippers being landed though. I fished the upper rock for 5 hours on Saturday, had one brief hook-up and landed one smallmouth. Conditions were good, but it seemed like there just weren't fish where they have been in the past. Only saw one fish landed the whole time and it had been in the system awhile. I also wonder if since Lake Erie froze over so solid this year it had any effect on the fish. Anyways, like I said I'm no expert. Can anyone else provide any theories? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tehsavage

I think you nailed it, with little to no food all winter with the ice cover I'd imagine their metabolism is near zero. I watched someone pull 5 skips from a hole yesterday, walked over after he left and landed a 30" fish from the same hole. They are there the question being do you have the right offering? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

tehsavage said:


> I think you nailed it, with little to no food all winter with the ice cover I'd imagine their metabolism is near zero. I watched someone pull 5 skips from a hole yesterday, walked over after he left and landed a 30" fish from the same hole. They are there the question being do you have the right offering?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


was your 30 fresh? Just interested in knowing as the only larger fish I've seen recently have been whatever holdovers are left. Don't think there's many fish in the system and perhaps the skips from our next batch to show are trickling in now, but I won't start worrying until we see what warmth and rain brings this weekend.


----------



## tehsavage

No it wasn't it was definitely a holdover and he was hanging so tight to the bank the way my bait came at him he was cornered and it triggered a fight/flight response. Passed over the same spot 10-15 times so He definitely wasn't actively feeding. Will post a pic in a bit..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

We'll be in for a treat after this weekend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## piscator

On the rock









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy

piscator said:


> On the rock
> View attachment 93254
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Great fish! I can't enlarge the pic, but it looks like a fresh one with some size. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## piscator

About 6#. Pretty fresh. There are plenty of fish around


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## doubleheader

Nice fish! Good to see a larger fish, they have been scarce.


----------



## ztkaz

I caught like 30 today..... Stocked trout lol


----------



## UAfisherman

Went 5 for 6 today.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

UAfisherman said:


> Went 5 for 6 today.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sounds like they got hot today right before the rains moved in. Nice work......Any size? Fresh? Holdovers?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

dustinlancy said:


> Sounds like they got hot today right before the rains moved in. Nice work......Any size? Fresh? Holdovers?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Only those two were semi fresh, others were very dark, at one point I thought I hooked a catfish. All of them were in the mid 20's.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

Solid day UA


----------



## iggyfly

Hoping rocky isn't blown out by morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

Hit the Rock yesterday with a buddy that's been fly fishing for years. Since I'm in my first season of fly fishing, he wanted to give me some pointers on reading the water and how to properly float the river. We stationed ourselves under the Cedar Point bridge when the rain started. No problem since we were under cover and in a spot that produces. If any of you have fished under this bridge you know that even two people is pushing it regarding space.
So 30 minutes into our day some nut job strolls down and asks if he could join us because he didn't want to get wet in the rain. WTF, dude you're fishing and you knew the forcast called for rain. I didn't say anything, but my buddy started to chat with him so the guy I guess thought it was alright to fish with us. 
I decided to throw up my hood on my jacket and bail down the river a bit because I knew this was a disaster in the making. So I keep looking down to check on them since the guy was right up on my buddies left hip. This guy kept hitting my buddy with his line, rod, etc. My buddy is 6'4" and built like a tank, but is very mild mannered so he just dealt with it. Me, I would have told the guy to hit the bricks if he kept hitting me. 
Anyways, I just wanted to vent a bit about common courtesy on the river. We are all out there to catch fish and to get back to nature. Please respect your fellow fisherman's space and utilize common sense. 
If you're the guy that I'm speaking of (or somebody else that's guilty of these practices) and you're reading this, I'm not looking to start any kind of cyber war with you. I'm just pointing out that you need to use better judgement, practice common courtesy and respect others as they enjoy a sport that all of us love. 
Enough said. Hopefully with the warmer weather upon us (finally), the water temp will warm up and the fish will get more active. I'm still looking for my first ever Steelhead. I have a picture frame at home that is waiting to display a picture of this fish. Hoping it's a decent size!!!!


----------



## bman95

If you're asking people to actually be courteous on the rocky then good luck. Every time I've went there there's always been at least one prick that tries to push me out of a hole so he can fish there. Not to say there aren't cool people on the rock, I've met some really nice guys. That's the main reason I just never fish there lol


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I wasn't the guy but just saying he did ask if he could join you guys. Now I know how novice I am with my fly rod so I personally wouldn't squeeze in between two guys but I feel like this could have been avoided by saying no thanks dude there's no room.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Siskiefu

It can go both ways, I've fished under that bridge with 5 people no problem. Just a matter of how you're able to alternate casts and what not. 

As far as being crowded and getting hit, there's so many other spots out there to get away from it. I am a very big advocate of constantly moving every 15-30 minutes when there isn't any action so I don't run into this issue often. If the fish are constantly biting though that's a different story (don't leave fish to find fish!) That's my best advice for anyone, beginners/novices/experts lol, looking to up their chances on booking into fish. 

I'm also new, but common sense goes a long way 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UAfisherman

I agree, I'd say 80% of the time I go out, there isn't anyone around me. It's just a matter of looking around until you find a spot without anyone there.


----------



## Erieangler51

I strayed away from the rocky this year. Last year was my first year getting back into steelheading so I wanted to fish somewhere where I could learn and have plenty or areas and room to move around. I had a few times last year guys would walk literally 5-10ft away and start fishing the hole I was fishing. I'm gunna stand my ground and make it as hard as I can for you to fish the same hole seeing as I was there first.Now if your nice and ask do you mind if I fish the same hole I have no problems with that but it's the rude one that think they own the spot that tick me off.. And that's why i haven't been back to the rocky this year. Been on the chagrin and haven't dealt with any rude people there. People are friendly, will help with little pointers, and help land fish if it's needed and that's what it's all about.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Siskiefu

Sometimes too though, it's a two way street. What makes one better than the other by instantly judging someone when they walk towards you? I'm guilty of it lol but I know I should be more welcoming, who knows, it may end up being a life long friendship


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

This is my first season out. Started on the rock in the fall but I agree that people there just waltz right in on you and it gets crowded. Now I'm out on the chagrin and grand more and haven't had any problems with anyone being rude. Most people are quite nice and willing to share tips.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Yesterday I was fishing a small seam along a shale edge known to hold fish. I was directly upstream drifting down the 10 ft or so of fishable water when a guy trudges right up along it and starts casting across and down with his fly rod... eliminating my ability to fish the area I was clearly targeting. He proceeds to pull out 2 fish within 30 minutes. I was a little annoyed to say the least. And ue could have cared less...

I am open to sharing water, but being completely pushed out is another story

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

I guess that I shoud've stood my ground and told the guy to hit the bricks as I'm trying to learn. I'm the type of person that'll tell you how it is under any other circumstance, so why not in the water? I didn't want to be a jack wad as I'm new to fly fishing, but after reading some of your responses I take it that some people just have no clue how life works. That's true in all aspects of life (especially when driving on the highway).
The Rocky, Chagrin, etc are public rivers. Nobody has priority over another person. It's just respect to a fellow human being and not to mention, a fellow fisherman. 
Now my blood pressure is up before leaving for Hilton Head this weekend. Hopefully some sun, beer, golfing, bird watching (wink wink), etc will help bring it down


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I understand what both you guys said. When you're drifting eggs down into a hole and someone just stands directly across the hole to get their fly drag free into the right spot it kills you. Some people don't know better others don't care. Early in the fall I personally told a couple kids that they just waltzed past us to get to a hole that we were working thinking they were young and they didn't know any better. Hopefully my telling them stuck so now they know but maybe they thought I was being crotchety and they'll piss off more people. Fortunately most rivers are large enough you can get away from people that tick you off although you may not get your favorite hole. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Ive met only nice people so far fishing the grand and have never felt crowded. Had a guy tell me what he was catching em on, where a couple holes were, and another guy give me a bag of fresh eggs! Bunch of others that say hello and keep on going out of your way. Im sure there are jerks too but I just havent had the pleasure yet.


----------



## UAfisherman

On a side note, I notice people mention the chagrin, the grand, and vermilion but almost never does anyone mention the black..just saying...plenty of opportunity there 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SelfTaught

UAfisherman - That is correct. I live right off the Vermilion, but the black is where I got hooked on steelies... Couple nice holes that I've had 8-10 fish days out of last spring.


----------



## iggyfly

For the most part people are pretty nice. This guy just didn't care. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

SelfTaught said:


> UAfisherman - That is correct. I live right off the Vermilion, but the black is where I got hooked on steelies... Couple nice holes that I've had 8-10 fish days out of last spring.


The black river gets steelies? Never knew that. How far upstream do they get? I know the falls in elyria might stop them as they are around 40ft high.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Back to the disrespectful fisherman, I personally do not mind if it's a little crowded but when people cut you out of the spot your clearly fishing or you get line tangles and what not it is Not relaxing! This is the whole reason I got waders, opens up many more areas to fish and 90% of our fellow fisherman who are also wading in the river usually show respect and common sense.
If you want a terrible experience go to the Avon lake pier mid day during the white bass run, shoulder to shoulder and your stuff will walk away if you don't pay attention lol. I had a $10 folding chair disappear.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

williamjr27 said:


> The black river gets steelies? Never knew that. How far upstream do they get? I know the falls in elyria might stop them as they are around 40ft high.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


All the way up to the falls. Yep.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

The way people are crowded around the fords etiquette has a different definition on that river.


----------



## Stickman

If you are new and let others know, you will find most people will help you on the river. Here are a couple other thoughts to keep in mind:
If the water is above your knees, you are standing where you should be fishing, don't be the guy standing in the run because you can't cast far. If you are in a popular spot on a river expect to have company, appreciate the time that you don't. If you need space to work on your technique don't practice in the most popular stretches of the river or spend more time watching than trying to catch fish.

I have met some of my best fishing friends by fishing with strangers on the rivers and sharing tips or reports or gear etc. You will be amazed at how your attitude will impact your experiences.


----------



## iggyfly

Anyone gonna give the rocky a go today? At about 550 now..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

iggyfly said:


> Anyone gonna give the rocky a go today? At about 550 now..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was thinking about it, it might be a little muddy though from the rain

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Siskiefu

Was there last night after work, about 8" of dirty visibility and it wasn't getting any better lol, good luck to anyone that goes.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Sure hope I don't run into lunker on the river. 

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## UAfisherman

BigDaddy300 said:


> Sure hope I don't run into lunker on the river.
> 
> lund 1775 pro v se


He'll be trolling under his bridge.. Lol jk 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Took a ride out to erie outfitters today, and once again craig impresses. Such a great, knowledgeable guy, with ridiculously good prices. Inquiring about the shimano clarus and a future pinning reel, he pointed me to the 12'6" fenwick hmx to replace my current 9'6" hmx, and suggested keeping the reel and getting different line. After some questions, and making sure I could fit the rod in my car, I was confident in his advice and ultimately the purchase. Bared the snow and wind today to give it a shot. Put on my Pfleuger president and my newly spooled cortland endurance mono craig suggested over my siglon for my spinning reel. The rod is an absolute dream, so sensitive and allows a phenomenal drift. The line suggestion also solved the line curling issue I was having. So big shout out to craig and erie outfitters, they really are the best when it comes to advice and prices. 

Oh yeah, didnt get anything on the rock in the am or during the blizzard...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

BigDaddy300 said:


> Sure hope I don't run into lunker on the river.
> 
> lund 1775 pro v se


Hey now! Play nice in the sandbox guys


----------



## iggyfly

Hoping the flow is at 400 or less by thursday morning. .. need to fish...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doubleheader

iggyfly said:


> Hoping the flow is at 400 or less by thursday morning. .. need to fish...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Me too but there is rain in the forecast, when will it ever end?


----------



## racetech

iggyfly said:


> Took a ride out to erie outfitters today, and once again craig impresses. Such a great, knowledgeable guy, with ridiculously good prices. Inquiring about the shimano clarus and a future pinning reel, he pointed me to the 12'6" fenwick hmx to replace my current 9'6" hmx, and suggested keeping the reel and getting different line. After some questions, and making sure I could fit the rod in my car, I was confident in his advice and ultimately the purchase. Bared the snow and wind today to give it a shot. Put on my Pfleuger president and my newly spooled cortland endurance mono craig suggested over my siglon for my spinning reel. The rod is an absolute dream, so sensitive and allows a phenomenal drift. The line suggestion also solved the line curling issue I was having. So big shout out to craig and erie outfitters, they really are the best when it comes to advice and prices.
> 
> Oh yeah, didnt get anything on the rock in the am or during the blizzard...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I use a President spooled with Siglon 8lb myself. what kinda problem were you having? I seem to get a tangle here and there on my spool. Is the new line you picked up better?


----------



## 88luneke

I imagine the V and the Rock will be blown out floods of chocolate milk for the weekend.


----------



## iggyfly

racetech said:


> I use a President spooled with Siglon 8lb myself. what kinda problem were you having? I seem to get a tangle here and there on my spool. Is the new line you picked up better?


There was too much memory in my 12 lb siglon. Craig said the cold weather may have been part of the issue, and the 12lb. I switched to cortland endurance 10lb. Much better, way less memory, even in cold weather. Comes off the spool with ease now, and runs through the guides without the hang ups the siglons spirals would cause. It seems to float, and pick up off the water just as well too. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

The big fish Are here boys. That's all I'm saying!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

They're always here but today was a real nice day to be out!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

We'll let's say today ended with 8, and 3 of them were 30 and on 31. Also got the pleasure to call the rangers on some snaggers and watch them get busted! Wonderful day out and probably one of the best of the season so far.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Congrats! That does sound like a nice day. Rangers cited some guys for no licenses where I was. What were they hitting for you?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Egg patterns. I had a Crystal meth and sucker spawn on all day didn't have to change it all day! Also saw a lot trying to get up an obstacle, I witnessed probably Around 100 fish try and get up it. Nearly got hit by a huge male jumping over it too. Was a cool sight I see. Never gets old. Sadly none of these fish had any fight in them.


----------



## fishinnick

ztkaz said:


> Also got the pleasure to call the rangers on some snaggers and watch them get busted! Wonderful day out and probably one of the best of the season so far.


Kudos to you for calling them in. Even better that you got to see them get busted!


----------



## williamjr27

Thats Awesome those guys actually got caught!
I sure hope theres plenty of big fish left for sunday morning, haven't had the chance to land a big one that had fight left in it yet. May start around cedar bridge, we'll see what the conditions are like first.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Your spot is good. Maybe even more up


----------



## iggyfly

Ill be out bright and early. Just tied a bunch of vitsos psycho spawns I'm anxious to try

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Lol The big fish have been in the systems all year since September October


----------



## williamjr27

Exactly what i was thinking, but i dont care for the east branch so I'll travel up to Olmsted falls, have a few nice spots in that park.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Osmerus

ztkaz said:


> We'll let's say today ended with 8, and 3 of them were 30 and on 31. Also got the pleasure to call the rangers on some snaggers and watch them get busted! Wonderful day out and probably one of the best of the season so far.



How was the clarity where you were? The river was at or above 600 all day yesterday.


----------



## williamjr27

Osmerus said:


> How was the clarity where you were? The river was at or above 600 all day yesterday.


So how do you go about fishing faster, higher water? Drift bigger, darker colored jigs? Target the slower water that is only 2-3 feet deep? Just started last fall and have a decent understanding on how to fish the 'normal' slower flow rates but am clueless on fast choco milk lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Crab pot full of shrimp and spawn? Lmao

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Osmerus

I'm not a big fan of fishing muddy water, guys do go out and do get fish. Use bigger darker patterns/ jigs. Fish the same spots that produce fish normally but they will also be in spots that are deeper now that the river is up.


----------



## ztkaz

It's was alright still muddy I was going out and thought I was gonna get nothing I just wanted to fish. But it turned out to be a good day, defiantly showed me not to shy away from the river just cause it's muddy

& when the river is high but not raging and blown out these fish are moving not hanging out in slower water. When it's blown out bad they hit the slow water


----------



## iggyfly

Flow still rising...? Not looking good for tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish

I think the west branch clears quicker than the east. I noticed a fe guys at cedar point and olmstead falls on Thursday. Wish I could have gotten out. East branch is chocolate milk today.


----------



## ztkaz

It's still rising..... Somehow..


----------



## iggyfly

Think I'm gonna try the conneaut tomorrow. Looks like it may be fishable... or not 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Who's ready for tomorrow?


----------



## iggyfly

Already rigged up, packed and ready to go. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

4 fish 1 hour down!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Nice? How's the conditions? And it must be totally crowded?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

I just got back from fishing around Cedar Point bridge and skunked. There were probably 8 people so there was plenty of room.
Didn't see anybody pull any Steelhead, but one guy did pull in a sucker fish. Actually, the entire time I was in the water I was surrounded by sucker fish and still couldn't even pull one of those in. 
I'm hearing that if the sucker fish are in, that pretty much says that the Steelhead season is over. Being a newbie I'm not sure if this information is accurate or just a way to convince me to stay home. 
Anyways, it was nice to get out there without being bundled up. Long sleeve t shirt and wasn't cold at all. Just windy.....


----------



## ztkaz

I ended today with 11 and saw nothing but steelhead running up the river it's just beginning. These are spring run fish. Remember that. Great day out!

& SoCal the river was shoulder to shoulder in some parts. I fished by one other guy all day just gotta find spots people don't want to take the walk too.


----------



## iggyfly

Went 2/4 near Cedar point. 3 were on crystal meth, one one big black spey fly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Sounds like a good day yesterday. And even if you didn't catch anything the weather sure was nice. 
Sniper, I think we're referring to 
the push in the spring run. September numbers would point to the fall run right? Unfortunately with the rain they're calling for this week I think everything will be blown out again!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Landed 2 more today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

Forecast is showing rain today and into the morning. I'm hoping the river doesn't blow out because I took Friday off work to hit the water. Figured I'd get some time in since the weekend is out of the picture with the the holiday.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

iggyfly said:


> Landed 2 more today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I hooked into some but I didn't get out to the Rock.

Friday may be ok if it doesn't rise too much with tonight and tomorrow. CFUs still 350s but I can't imagine that'll stay like that for long. I'll be hoping the best ...sucks to take a day off and have mother nature play spoiler.


----------



## ztkaz

Got 15 today. 6:00 to 430.


----------



## iggyfly

Hoping for more snow than rain to bring water temps down a bit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

ztkaz said:


> Got 15 today. 6:00 to 430.


15?!??!!? I need to start fishing with you lol  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz

I'm not even making it up either! The past 2 days has been amazing!



 really haven't cared to get any good pictures but here is 2 from Sunday and Monday.


----------



## iggyfly

Hoping not too many are heading back to the lake with this blowout. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Probably more fresh fish on there way in. Hopefully. But I managed to hook into one today!








Edit: looks like the river will fish tomorrow, who's gonna give it a shot?


----------



## Indybio72

Anyone going today. I know its high, but is it still fishable?


----------



## lunker23

Indybio72 said:


> Anyone going today. I know its high, but is it still fishable?


Rocky River will be closed today, tomorrow and Sunday for maintenance. I heard they have to drain it for annual maintenance to remove everybody's flies, bobbers, lures, etc that have been lost over the past year.
LOL..... the flow is dropping to fishable levels, but not sure about the water color. Even though you can fish in any color water, some of us rookies prefer clear water so we can see the fish 
I'm heading out tomorrow as I took the day off work. Hoping the conditions get better so I can catch a fish


----------



## ztkaz

River is good today, landed 2, still here


----------



## racetech

How did you land any? The river is closed.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

Lol! The oldest trick in this thread.... I think someone pulled the same thing back in September 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Sun isn't out yet, already claimed my honey hole


----------



## INEEDABASSBOAT

Anyone catching small mouths yet? And where is the closest spot to the lake that is safe to wade? New to fishing the rocky any good advise would be thankfully taken.


----------



## ztkaz

Marina is the last place to wade


----------



## INEEDABASSBOAT

Thanks going to fish Sunday hoping to get some smalls. but if I don't a bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work!


----------



## UAfisherman

INEEDABASSBOAT said:


> Thanks going to fish Sunday hoping to get some smalls. but if I don't a bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work!


Not necessarily, can you imagine the guys on deadliest catch, a storm comes up and washes you overboard into sub freezing waters and being tossed around by the waves on the brink of dying from hypothermia... And then say, well at least I'm not at my desk at work.. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

UAfisherman said:


> Not necessarily, can you imagine the guys on deadliest catch, a storm comes up and washes you overboard into sub freezing waters and being tossed around by the waves on the brink of dying from hypothermia... And then say, well at least I'm not at my desk at work..
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lol the guys on deadliest catch are at work already though....A bad day at work is better than...well...it's not better than anything!


----------



## CANEYEGO

I know some catch smallies all summer behind the softball fields, which is just upstream of Rockcliff Springs, never tried there yet.


----------



## ztkaz

Why catch smallies when steel are still here?


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks

INEEDABASSBOAT said:


> Anyone catching small mouths yet? And where is the closest spot to the lake that is safe to wade? New to fishing the rocky any good advise would be thankfully taken.


Some pics of nice smallies caught in the Rock this week can be viewed here (as well as info on how/where to catch them): http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog.aspx#.U1m0saZOVjo

*I do strongly encourage folks to C&R these fine gamefish, though, since smallmouth are in the river to spawn and perpetuate this great fishery.*

Mike


----------



## racetech

Can I be the 1000th post in this thread?? lol

Damn you beat me!!!


----------



## kapposgd

Yeah the lake runs are in alright, I had an unreal evening out there tonight smallie fishing. You know you're using the right bait when they have the whole lure stuffed down their throat

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## INEEDABASSBOAT

Don't want your honey hole info but can you tell me where about you got into those nice fish? And can you wade there? And I only c&r bass large and small I want others to enjoy catching them as well as letting them spawn out.


----------



## ztkaz

This is the steelhead forum. Not smallie. But this week was great!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I agree. I hit up the chagrin and it was great. Beautiful fish. What was the largest? And all on nymphs? Maybe the rain will set all the rivers on fire...we'll need to call the epa!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

30.25 was my biggest finally got my 30/10! All on eggs and nymphs . I have a feeling this rain is gonna bring in fresh fish. Water temps are still pretty low.


----------



## iggyfly

Good day on the rocky. Lots of fish... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Not sure why it posted one picture twice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Was gonna go out this morning too!


----------



## Rasper

No kidding it was amazing on the rock. Went 4/10 in a little over two hours. The biggest one.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

The past 2 weeks have been amazing. I don't care what anyone says. One old timer said he hasn't seen this many fish in about 10 years. Didn't end up going cause I had work at 12


----------



## Siskiefu

How deep of water are you guys fishing? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

Inches to a couple feet

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Siskiefu

Smh


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz

What are you mad we are fishing beds of fish that aren't naturally reproducing?


----------



## Siskiefu

I think the correct term is snagging. Enjoy your day sirs. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz

Haha you clearly don't know the definition of snagging. I watch my fish open there mouths and eat my flies. While you catch nothing. Good day to you


----------



## CANEYEGO

That response was EPIC! River looks perfect right now 6pm...I'm thinking tomorrow (Sat) morning. I've been down, but I just don't catch em. I'm float fishing, got a decent Courtland 10' rod...I'm thinking I just don't know how to adjust my baits/presentation for the conditions. PM me if you don't mind me shadowing you, otherwise I guess I'll be on the pipe at sunrise.


----------



## ztkaz

Hit the shallows with your float rod. Float flies under a small float.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> Haha you clearly don't know the definition of snagging. I watch my fish open there mouths and eat my flies. While you catch nothing. Good day to you


Lol yeah...there weren't any biting in the holes near there today. None rocketing 3 feet out of the air or going on 50 yd runs upon hookset either...what a boring day fishing in an area where they have some room to show their stuff. To each his own enjoy yourself out there that's what is important.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Why does it always come down to the hating? I guess it shouldn't matter. If you're having a good time and you're not foul hooking then who cares. If catching them on redds is illegal why hasn't odnr put up regs on it. And most anyone sight fishing knows you don't want to hook the female because then everyone else scatters. Oh wells, tight lines.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Haha how come people get so upset about fishing a bed of a fish that has a 5% chance to reproduce. But people fish walleye that are spawning. People fish bedding bass.... so explain to me why you care ao much? Oh And all the fish I hooked ate my fly!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

For the most part I was being sarcastic, but my exactly point who cares . Do what you like and what works for you, don't hate and keep your mouth shut if you don't agree with it. 90% of us steelheaders fish beds.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

No hating just simply suggesting that you really see how strong and impressive they are when they have room to fight out in the main flows. Another thing to consider. You hook that fish you spotted, land it, then release it. Fish drops down to the next area to recover, guy 20 feet away from you whether he snags it, lines it, or fair hooks it fights it again then releases it. That fish works its way down the line and likely eventually dies of exhaustion in those kinds of areas. Not saying it happens all the time but I have seen the same fish hooked 3 times in about 10 minutes up there. 

Your right Rasper and it is a shame that people can pull smallies off their beds or yank them onto a stringer in the river. Nothing illegal about fishing on beds I'm just trying to offer that the enjoyment of the fight is unmatched by any other river or lake fish we have around here. Had one rip me about 60 yards upstream on hookset today, drag me under a rock, then rocket out of the water and break me off before I even knew what happened. That kinda thing is what it's all about for me personally I won't speak for anybody else but that's why its frustrating to see guys throwing to a pod of fish whether they are spawning or not trying to hide in a narrow section of crystal clear foot deep water. 

The other thing that I know frustrates some guys (and not to talk down to anyone just stating a fact here) is that some diehards have been at it for 6 months now and have a pretty good idea of what's been going on fish wise (or not). This time of year is when seasonal spring guys grab the fly rods and head to the gravel, not much arguing that as it happens every year. If you only fish in the spring, cool, if you do it all fall winter and spring, cool too. That doesn't make one person better than the other. What is frustrating is guys who have been at it hard all season have to hear "We crushed em!" or "You guys don't know what you're doing go find the fish." 

Again not trying to point fingers or bash just pointing out what are close to facts at least. Fish gravel, fish pools, fish naked...just fish! In the end none of this really matters if you're not out there having fun. **ends rant**


----------



## ztkaz

I fish my fly rod all fall I know what it's like when they strut their stuff. Trust me.


----------



## master of steel

If you need to "see" fish in order to catch them, I think it's time for you to hand in your rod. I took a run through the metro park yesterday and I stopped to watch two bozos trying in vain to "catch" one fish on gravel, only to see it dodge their flies over and over.


----------



## master of steel

ztkaz said:


> For the most part I was being sarcastic, but my exactly point who cares . Do what you like and what works for you, don't hate and keep your mouth shut if you don't agree with it. 90% of us steelheaders fish beds.


and it's the 10% of us that respectful leave fish on gravel alone.


----------



## ztkaz

Just stop I'm not here to listen to people b&@&h.


----------



## iggyfly

Just because they are in shallow water doesnt mean theyre always spawning. While I do see a fair number of people flossing, some of us do have some etiquette. Like ztkaz said, I tend to see them going for the fly. Or a bump on the indicator. 

I simply use the best method to catch fish in the specific water I am targeting. Whether that be indicator fishing or swinging with a sink tip.

Both fish I got today took me for a ride down river, despite hooking up in shallow water. 

Also, I target the males below, if they are spawning in an area. Have not hooked into a single female yet, and have pulled multiple males from the same spot below a female. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

If I hook into a female I either didn't mean to or I didn't see it sitting there. Females are already under alot of stress when spawning


----------



## Siskiefu

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kapposgd

In all seriousness, if you think you were getting bit while tossing flies into gin clear water at spawning steelhead while standing 10 away you have a lot to learn. Its called lining

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> If I hook into a female I either didn't mean to or I didn't see it sitting there. Females are already under alot of stress when spawning


So are all fish, males included, trying to do their thing (whether successfully or not) while also being getting scared off the beds by guys trying to catch them. I'm willing to bet you've accidentally scared one you had sighted off its bed and within a few minutes they were back on it flanking the female. The instinct at that point is spawn, not eat. Maybe it's a reaction strike maybe it's lining the fact is they are all getting beat to hell enough by their natural instincts and practices, why add to that pressure when there are willing fish nearby that have already or have yet to spawn.


----------



## ztkaz

You clearly don't know what lining is either! Before you use these terms know what they mean. These fish are stressed from the point they enter the river. After swimming miles on miles. All your arguments aren't valid. Steelheads digestive system shuts when they enter the river, all they do is hit out off reaction? Any other stupid points to make?


----------



## iggyfly

ztkaz said:


> If I hook into a female I either didn't mean to or I didn't see it sitting there. Females are already under alot of stress when spawning


Exactly.

And another thing, I dont know about you guys, but I am not going to purposely try to snag fish and risk blowing up my 600$ rod...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> You clearly don't know what lining is either! Before you use these terms know what they mean. These fish are stressed from the point they enter the river. After swimming miles on miles. All your arguments aren't valid. Steelheads digestive system shuts when they enter the river, all they do is hit out off reaction? Any other stupid points to make?


Never said their digestive system shuts down like that of a salmon. Simple observation from a simple guy from watching them be scared off beds. They are not trying to seek shelter and hide in a pool (for long anyway) after being scared, they aren't biting above or behind the bed they were just scared off of, they are returning to the vicinity of the bed to continue spawning. If that fish wanted to eat, it would be eating! It wants to spawn, and scared or not, it will continue to spawn. 

For once trying to simply offer a point of view but if the point is to pick apart any comments made or make inaccurate assumptions so be it. Enjoy the rest of this thread and good luck on the water.


----------



## ztkaz

Their digestive system does shut off like salmon that was my point? No matter on a bed or in a deep pool they are stressed and hit off reaction. Do some research.


----------



## iggyfly

If john nagy thinks fishing beds is ok(as stated in his book), then I am sure its fine. He is a conservationist and legend in his own right. He even gives advice in his book for fishing beds... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> Their digestive system does shut off like salmon that was my point? No matter on a bed or in a deep pool they are stressed and hit off reaction. Do some research.


Lol never said it does either! Thanks for the lesson though. Another reason they are a cool fish (differences between salmon that spawn and die and steelhead that don't). Although I'm sure you're research turned up all the facts about how male steelhead are actually more likely to die due to attempts to spawn with multiple females. But hey! good call on respecting those tired out hens and chasing the males!


----------



## racetech

This is all greek to me lol. So what about seeing fish blasting around on the surface in 2 ft water? I saw a bunch tonight, big fish, usually hear them before i see them, but when i did spot em it was large fish taking off really quick for 10 ft or so right on the surface, and this was in faster water but 2-3 ft deep, what are they doing?


----------



## iggyfly

Could be spawning, could be cruising around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

racetech said:


> This is all greek to me lol. So what about seeing fish blasting around on the surface in 2 ft water? I saw a bunch tonight, big fish, usually hear them before i see them, but when i did spot em it was large fish taking off really quick for 10 ft or so right on the surface, and this was in faster water but 2-3 ft deep, what are they doing?



Males fighting over the females on beds.


----------



## Rasper

See I swing in the fall. Nymph in the winter and do both in the spring. Swinging is not likely on the rock in the spring. Today I was nymphing. I hooked 6 males and 4 females. They were all fighting back in forth in the spot. I could tell the difference between but they were so close together I couldn't just go for males without getting bit by a female here and there. Beds or not if I said I was fishing a 4 ft deep stretch. Doesn't mean they aren't spawning.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Agreed, to my main point originally and this is just my main point, even if they are spawning if I am faced with the decision to catch fish in 1 foot of water or 4 feet of water I will take 4 11 times out of 10. If all our fish spawned in 4 ft of water you wouldn't know what you were fishing to (spawning or holding) because you couldn't see them and sight fishing tactics would not be applicable (cool thought not to say it doesn't happen but goes against the nature of their spawning activity-shallow gravel in riffles female digs one bed lays some eggs then goes upstream digs another to lay more eggs and the dirt/gravel from the new one washes down and covers the previous eggs). The man-made fishery and fishing beds arguments will continue it is simply my opinion that catching these rockets in deeper water (or faster holding water) is more fun and addicting. It is also my opinion that it is easier to catch them when they are not spawning. Something about watching people cram in to sight fish just rubs me the wrong way plain and simple. No offense to those who do it if you are enjoying what we are lucky enough to have then that is what is important considering we don't have a wild, self-sustaining fishery (would be a whole different story if we did). With warmer water temps in the spring just like the fall and droppies that will hit anything though I wouldn't rule out spring swinging. Feeling that munch is a pretty cool moment on the river.


----------



## Lundfish

Siskiefu said:


> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha! So so true. Although I want to learn this glorious technique so I can get in the 30/10 club! Bwahahahahahaha!

Spring is why Ohio is so good. Almost all of the fish come in spawning in vain and the fly guys wearing their nice orvis gear rip them off the beds. Don't get the females because the rest will scatter (that's my favorite)!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Glad to see we've turned this forum into a rant fest.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

You guys are a joke


----------



## lunker23

Agreed... This thread is turning into a rant fest and the mods need to step in. None of us are pro fisherman and if we were, I doubt we'd be on this website. 
Fish the way you fish and let others fish the way they do. This is a hobby so it should be something we all should enjoy. Me, I'm a rookie and have tons to learn and none of this high school cheerleader drama is helping anybody. 
If you don't like how somebody goes about things, turn the other way. I'm sure 90% of us are adults, so act like it.


----------



## williamjr27

Well put lunker, I'm more interested in learning the behavior of the fish during different weather periods, water conditions, spawning etc.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

williamjr27 said:


> Well put lunker, I'm more interested in learning the behavior of the fish during different weather periods, water conditions, spawning etc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Your in the right place to learn about spawning behaviors. Might have to start a new thread for the others.


----------



## ztkaz

Go to the river and watch if you wanna know about spawning behavior.


----------



## Lundfish

lunker23 said:


> Agreed... This thread is turning into a rant fest and the mods need to step in.


Wow. This almost sounds like harassment in the work place!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker23

Why am I getting the impression that some of you think that you're gods gift to fly fishing? When will the snide remarks end? If you know so much, why are you living in Northeast Ohio, fishing on the weekends and more than likely working a dead end job that you live pay check to pay check? Shouldn't you have a major sponsor or a book deal teaching us rookies how to fly fish? Hmm, that's what I thought.
So please get over yourself because nobody's impressed. Let your fish do the talking. I'm much more prone to listen to somebody that produces than somebody that has diarrhea of the mouth.


----------



## ztkaz

lunker23 said:


> Why am I getting the impression that some of you think that you're gods gift to fly fishing? When will the snide remarks end? If you know so much, why are you living in Northeast Ohio, fishing on the weekends and more than likely working a dead end job that you live pay check to pay check? Shouldn't you have a major sponsor or a book deal teaching us rookies how to fly fish? Hmm, that's what I thought.
> 
> So please get over yourself because nobody's impressed. Let your fish do the talking. I'm much more prone to listen to somebody that produces than somebody that has diarrhea of the mouth.



We are arguing over bed fishing , not who's a better fisherman.


----------



## lunker23

ztkaz said:


> We are arguing over bed fishing , not who's a better fisherman.


Umm, go back and read some of the previous posts. Anyways, you guys carry on and I'll spend my time with threads that provide educational material.
Enjoy blowing smoke.....


----------



## lowhole4trowt

lunker23 said:


> Umm, go back and read some of the previous posts. Anyways, you guys carry on and I'll spend my time with threads that provide educational material.
> Enjoy blowing smoke.....


You'll learn 100x more 100x faster on the water than you ever will here. Here's an offer, come out tomorrow, I'll leave the pin at home and take the 7 wt and we will hit the river. Grand at sunrise. I'm not saying I am a great teacher but I couldn't even compare the knowledge you will learn on a computer to actually watching it in person and watching it work or watching it not work. Why do a bunch of research or gather a ton of information just to follow the lead of guys pulling spawners off the beds and use literally none of what you claim to want to educate yourself with. I'm serious btw if you want to fish tomorrow, we will use at least 3 different tactics to try and get them and there is plenty of room to learn on grand it's a great river to fish even in low flows. Or you can follow those whose "fish do the talking" here's what you'll need. 1. A pulse. 2. Any fly between sizes 12-16 (doesn't matter what kind although there seems to be a big stone hatch recently ). 3. Eyes (don't even need 20/20 just the ability to distinguish dark shades and light shades). 4. A good imagination so you can think of a good way to rephrase for the 10th time how you smashed them and everyone else doesn't know what they're doing. PM me if your interested.


----------



## williamjr27

I'm not so much interested in learning how to' bed' fish. Something about catching a fish in inches of water doesn't exactly seem fun to me. I'm not a fly guy and have no patience to use a fishing rod that's long enough to pole vault with in order to properly 'drift'. Where do you catch these fish because they are hungry? Seems that answer is in the fall and winter or coming across droppies. To each your own, as long as your not going out snagging or using some other illegal, ignorant manner to 'catch' fish. Call me crazy, but I kinda doubt those type of people get on forums lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

A few prespawn females were picked up today at the heads of pools with gravel nearby or in the vicinity upstream. Other than that, yes pretty much droppies. Illegal and ignorant are two very different terms. Illegal snaggers no, usually not on forums boasting (for long anyway hah).


----------



## racetech

I landed 2 big males today fishing 2-3ft water near some visible fish. 
You dont want a rod you can pole vault the moon with?? lol


----------



## williamjr27

Lol no thanks, my 7ft st. Croix barely fits in my car as it is!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

I hear ya. I drive a suv and the tip tucks into the passenger sunvisor and the butt rests against the rear gate lol


----------



## iggyfly

Cousin in on military leave before being deployed. Put him on his first chrome ever. While this was taken on conneaut creek, he's now hooked and wants to fish the rocky tomorrow now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Saw a guy with a 13 1/2 foot pin rod. Insanely huge. Couldn't even imagine fishing with that.


----------



## racetech

On a silver spoon? Nice fish! Hes hooked lol


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> Saw a guy with a 13 1/2 foot pin rod. Insanely huge. Couldn't even imagine fishing with that.


yeah, overkill for those 5 foot drifts through the shallows.


----------



## williamjr27

Spent an hour and a half behind Tyler field this morning fishing a 4-5ft pool. I saw a few fish swimming on their sides flashing silver at me. Ok, so I stumbled upon some fish in pre-spawn patterns, at least I think that's what that behavior was. I throw a few different spinners for 45mins or so, still seeing these fish mock me by flashing their sides so I decide to float a jig maggot combo. Same results, fish mock me some more by flashing their silver to me. Finally decide to throw a minnow plug since I could keep that in their personal space longer and hopefully anger one into a strike. 15 minutes go by and fish on! First fish of the year and first fish with my new St. Croix setup. Line drags out 10 yards, no jumping...is this a steelie? Get the fish to come close to the surface, not close enough to confirm...but what's that on its back? #%[email protected] plug has the fish snagged. 15 More yards go out, still no jumping. Finally I get this poor foul hooked fish in to land, what the #@%!, its a sheephead! Now if it wasn't disappointing enough it was foul hooked, its not even a 'real' fish! I let this poor guy go and call it a day, any fool who spends an hour and a half 'courting' sheephead that are spawning should take that as a sign to go home! Lol
At least I came home with a funny story instead of nothing at all.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

lol the only thing more disappointing than a sheephead in the lake..a sheephead in the river. Sounds to be like you may have been seeing a female dig her spawning bed. They turn sideways and beat their tales to displace the gravel and form the hole to lay eggs. Looks like they're confused swimming sideways or something...or it was something totally different!


----------



## RStock521

williamjr27 said:


> Spent an hour and a half behind Tyler field this morning fishing a 4-5ft pool.


haha I caught a couple sheephead yesterday out of this same spot you're talking about. I also pulled 3 smallies, landed a real nice hen and lost another steelhead. Went back today thinking I'd cast spinners trying to target smallies and maybe get lucky and catch a steelie (I've always wanted to catch a steelie on a spinner), and all I saw was a bunch of those sheephead. Ended up not catching anything today. It's crazy how much a difference a day makes.


----------



## iggyfly

ztkaz said:


> Saw a guy with a 13 1/2 foot pin rod. Insanely huge. Couldn't even imagine fishing with that.


They are not bad honestly. Have a 12 6" spinning setup, and its awesome. Long drag free drifts, and will still cast lures no problem. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I wanna try pinning ive caught then on drifting with spinning and lures, nymphing, swinging, now its just pinning.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Rasper said:


> I wanna try pinning ive caught then on drifting with spinning and lures, nymphing, swinging, now its just pinning.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Same, thinking about getting a setup for next fall/winter. But man are they pricey!


----------



## racetech

Pinning is using a.centerpin to drift fish? And what is the difference between a centerpin reel and a fly reel they look the same to me.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Center pins do not have a drag, your hand is the drag.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

I looked it up, saw a few videos on pinning looks pretty cool. Now what about catching a big fish that rips off 50 yards on ya, wouldnt that burn your damn fingers off?? lol


----------



## williamjr27

Lol! Never thought about that, maybe one of the seasoned pinners on here can enlighten us.
I considered getting a centerpin set up but I would rather get a fly set up, 7wt maybe? I'm your typical spinning guy so I know very little about the fun fishing lol. Maybe I'll pick up a cheap 'starter' set to see if I like it.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

williamjr27 said:


> Lol! Never thought about that, maybe one of the seasoned pinners on here can enlighten us.
> I considered getting a centerpin set up but I would rather get a fly set up, 7wt maybe? I'm your typical spinning guy so I know very little about the fun fishing lol. Maybe I'll pick up a cheap 'starter' set to see if I like it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Fly fishing is fun but pinning is more fun. You can increase your drag free drift 50x with a pin. You can use nymphs or wet flies just like a fly rod.

My hand has never been burnt from a fish taking a long run. I even use a no drag pin for kings. Yes they do make pins with drags. For kings I just palm the reel and for steelies I use my finger. Although in faster current with bigger chrome I'll do the palm.


----------



## iggyfly

Lundfish said:


> Fly fishing is fun but pinning is more fun. You can increase your drag free drift 50x with a pin. You can use nymphs or wet flies just like a fly rod.
> 
> My hand has never been burnt from a fish taking a long run. I even use a no drag pin for kings. Yes they do make pins with drags. For kings I just palm the reel and for steelies I use my finger. Although in faster current with bigger chrome I'll do the palm.



You can use flies with a spinning reel and noodle rod also. Pin just makes it easier to achieve longer drifts than a spinning setup. I have a 12'6" fenwick hmx with a spinning reel and find it to be good enough for drifting the majority of the rocky. Just need a good mainline that has little memory. Let it feed off your reel with your fingers so you can set the hook, flip the bail and enjoy the ride. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

That's what I've been doing with my 7ft st Croix, kinda hard to get drag free drifts though. Doesn't help that I haven't had time to learn what to drift when lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Thats me still learning also. As far as main line with little memory i could use some reccomendations. This siglon f stuff.is starting to irritate me. Anything good with color to it?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

racetech said:


> Thats me still learning also. As far as main line with little memory i could use some reccomendations. This siglon f stuff.is starting to irritate me. Anything good with color to it?
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Cortland endurance. I have 10lb in high vis orange. Get a 10.5 ft + rod, will help a ton. Erie outfitters has the fenwick hmx for the lowest prices ive seen. I absolutely love my 12.5. Can keep my line off the water completely from 25 ft or so out. Quick mend mid drift and you can drift drag free for long distances. Get an extra spool for your reel and put braid on it with 12# maxima ultragreen leader and you'll have a great spoon/spinner/crankbait setup for early fall late spring steelies. I have found the 12# maxima to be strong enough to pull out of most snags without losing your lure. 

The versatility of that setup has put more fish in the bag overall, more than my fly setup even. You can do pretty much everything with it. And I know going from a 7ft rod to something like 12.5 seems intimidating, but I assure you you'll be thankful you did. You will have a feel for it within a day of fishing it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

"Fly fishing is fun but pinning is more fun. You can increase your drag free drift 50x with a pin. You can use nymphs or wet flies just like a fly rod."

But how many casting variations do you have with pinning? Fly fishing you have all types of variations. From the basic to the Pile Cast and everything in between. Now that's cool!! Chics dig a guy that can swing a fly the way we do it :Banane23: :Banane21:


----------



## salmonsteel97

A long rod really helps get that line off the water and get a drag free drift. With a short rod you can cast up river and reel in the line as your float comes to you.


----------



## CANEYEGO

"Cast" my vote for Cortland Endurance also. Craig at Erie Outfitters set me up with the 10# hi vis yellow. Around $10 a spool for mono, but I got 2 reel fills on my 8# class spinning reels. Twice the price and half the line memory of other mono's I've used-lol. Oh, I'm also using the KVD line conditioner. Also bought the Cortland 10'-6" noodle rod there- $79? I think. Wanted to mention because for me, the 10-6 is plenty to deal with, walking in/out, casting under trees, etc. Does make a big diff on the drift tho, sometimes I lift it overhead, but it gets the job done. OK GTG


----------



## racetech

I use a 9'6 now. My first steelhead rod just got it in january. It doesnt seem to long. Wish it was longer at times lol. Im just spin fishing for now. And ive had a few bird nests and problems with the siglon. Lots of memory wont feed thru the eyelets very smoothly at all.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

racetech said:


> I use a 9'6 now. My first steelhead rod just got it in january. It doesnt seem to long. Wish it was longer at times lol. Im just spin fishing for now. And ive had a few bird nests and problems with the siglon. Lots of memory wont feed thru the eyelets very smoothly at all.
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Have a 9'6"hmx also. HUGE difference between that and the 12'6" surprisingly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

iggyfly said:


> Have a 9'6"hmx also. HUGE difference between that and the 12'6" surprisingly
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


going from 10' to 13' is like leaving the f-150 in the garage and taking the Cadillac...smooth and comfy let it ride.


----------



## Rasper

I have an 11' switch rod and I saw some videos that put a center pin reel on them too try it out. I'm really think in about it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72

Rasper said:


> I have an 11' switch rod and I saw some videos that put a center pin reel on them too try it out. I'm really think in about it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That would be handy! Best of both worlds.


----------



## iggyfly

Rasper said:


> I have an 11' switch rod and I saw some videos that put a center pin reel on them too try it out. I'm really think in about it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What kind of switch rod? Im getting one myself this summer for next season. Have had the beulah platinum and the scott l2h recommended... 

Do you find yours still nymphs and overhand casts well?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

lowhole4trowt said:


> going from 10' to 13' is like leaving the f-150 in the garage and taking the Cadillac...smooth and comfy let it ride.


Exactly! Even though it might seem to be the opposite. The longer the better

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

lunker23 said:


> "Fly fishing is fun but pinning is more fun. You can increase your drag free drift 50x with a pin. You can use nymphs or wet flies just like a fly rod."
> 
> But how many casting variations do you have with pinning? Fly fishing you have all types of variations. From the basic to the Pile Cast and everything in between. Now that's cool!! Chics dig a guy that can swing a fly the way we do it :Banane23: :Banane21:


Do what you like. I use a fly rod for trout. Just saying a drift that much longer is a lot more productive. But hey if you like casting more than catching fish...have at it.


----------



## iggyfly

Lundfish said:


> Do what you like. I use a fly rod for trout. Just saying a drift that much longer is a lot more productive. But hey if you like casting more than catching fish...have at it.


Well, long drifts in alot of water can lead to hang ups and your bait not being in the strike zone at all times due to the changes in depth. 

You can drift effectively with a fly rod, just have to work the water in segments. And change depth as you go.

Overall drifting with a pin especially, or a spinning reel,will allow for a longer drift. 

Like Lund said, its preference

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Saw some strange stuff from guys fly fishing Sunday. Never really watched them before, and dont know a thing about it. So maybe you guys know what was going on.... Fly guy was casting over and over and each time it looked like he was hooking up, pulling back rod tip bent down, then the line snapped out of the water backwards and he was casting again, with the same result when he finally put the line on the water.... what is that?? I was some distance away, but it looked like he was hooking fish everytime and they were getting off somehow.


----------



## Lundfish

I decided to bust out the fly rod with some new flies that I tied. Went for some gravel. Beefed up my tippet to 40 pound braid. Slayed the steel today on the beds.


----------



## williamjr27

Racetech, I've seen what your talking about and it is their lure/line/ bobber that creates this. When they pull back to cast again their lures create a considerable amount of drag and 'sticks' to the water surface causing the rod to bend until it breaks free from the water.
Lundfish, where do I sign up for the job that allows me to fish mornings/ afternoons during the week? Lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Retirement? lol


----------



## williamjr27

Probably, but where's the weekend night jobs that pay 60k+ a year? That's what I need lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

Bored in between appointments. I wouldn't be able to afford all of my fancy fly gear if I didn't have a job working during the week


----------



## ztkaz

williamjr27 said:


> Racetech, I've seen what your talking about and it is their lure/line/ bobber that creates this. When they pull back to cast again their lures create a considerable amount of drag and 'sticks' to the water surface causing the rod to bend until it breaks free from the water.
> Lundfish, where do I sign up for the job that allows me to fish mornings/ afternoons during the week? Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Was gonna say the same thing. Fly rods are very flexible probably either trying to get it right past a fishes face or trying to line it.


----------



## Fishermon

Lundfish said:


> Do what you like. I use a fly rod for trout. Just saying a drift that much longer is a lot more productive. But hey if you like casting more than catching fish...have at it.


Super long drifts are great if you are fishing a long run or a deep hole by yourself or with friends. Personally, I find my drifts to be plenty long enough in most situations with my fly rod, I like to extend my drift my pulling line off the reel and pointing the rod tip at the fly, it is very effective. 
While you are reeling in after your long drift I've already taken a step downstream and roll casted the next cast and am drifting my next drift. To each their own but the talk that using a pin and super long drift catches more fish is simply not true, you can catch just as many fish with a fly rod, I fish with pinners and catch as many if not more fish than them regularly.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Less time for bait/flies to get into the strike zone, easier to keep it there under high flows, better contact with float for longer distance, and a vertical presentation with ease which I think prevents a lot of snags from the seemingly sweeping movement of flies under an indicator plus far less mending and having float anchored with more weight prevents moving your presentation when you mend. Kudos to you however as it no doubt can be done with a fly rod. Give someone who knows their stuff any rod and they will catch fish. 

As for race's inquiry, sounds like an overweighted rig either dragging bottom or knocking fish. If the rod is loading so much when you are pulling your flies for another cast that it is doubled over you likely have too much weight on the setup...whether it be intentional or not. In this case sounds like sight fishing yada yada. "Hey I hooked it in the mouth!"


----------



## racetech

I almost wondered if he was snagging, but due to my lack of fly fishing knowledge I didnt know if it was possible. He was in an area where I saw a bunch of fish holding the night before. I must say a couple of them looked like hookups.


----------



## williamjr27

On another note, I guess the next few days will let us know if the fish are still coming in or going out. I will Hope the long,harsh winter means this blow out is bringing more in...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Seems like Usually mid to late May seasons over, we did have a record setting cold winter so who knows, more based on water temps then Dates


----------



## Rasper

iggyfly said:


> What kind of switch rod? Im getting one myself this summer for next season. Have had the beulah platinum and the scott l2h recommended...
> 
> Do you find yours still nymphs and overhand casts well?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I went with a cheap beginner setup I think it is called wild water. Got it on amazon for 130 bucks I already had the echo ion reel. I went with wulff ambush shooting head at 266 grain. I decided to do a 5wt. But I don't do any over hand casting. I do some nymphing on it but don't much I like my single hand 7wt more for it. I look at it like a spey rod cause Ohio rivers aren't big and I could spey cast from bank to bank in high flows with my setup. I only use it around the clock in fall and just a bit in spring. I'm going to do some pike fishing with it this year though on the lake.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23

Lundfish said:


> Do what you like. I use a fly rod for trout. Just saying a drift that much longer is a lot more productive. But hey if you like casting more than catching fish...have at it.


My response was and should be taken as a joke. Heck, I couldn't care less if you were fishing with dental floss tied to a hockey stick signed by Bobby Orr. The only thing that matters is catching :B


----------



## Rasper

There is a couple reasons why I fish. 1. To catch fish 2. To get away from life. I like to be comfortable fishing and catching. If some told me you can catch 100x more fish but it is not relaxing or you can catch a few fish here and there but you will be comfortable the entire time. For me I'd pick comfort anyday

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Saw a guy fishing the lagoon dam today ,


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

yeah its hilarious to laugh at people who are just enjoying their spare time on a river and might not be fortunate enough to be able to make it out 100,000x a season and know what a fishable flow is. 

theres just as many people laughing at the people bragging on online forums everyday about 10 hookups fishing spawners on redds in heavily stocked areas. Some people just havent spent enough time to know what a fishable flow is, no need to laugh at them. but that one guy who takes himself way to seriously, now thats funny.

You ever think when people are saying the seasons over or there is no fish in the rivers, it was just to get some elbow room at there favorite hole instead of ringing a dinner bell for 1,000s of hungry fisherman?


----------



## tehsavage

I've been fishing with and seen people plenty of times that go just to do something. Throw a line in the water just for s&g.

Might have been the best part of that guys day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

You wouldn't believe some of the flows those guys pull carp/suckers out at. Oh how much simpler a time it was when most of Ohio's water was frozen and that which wasn't was only occupied by a few.


----------



## Socom

ztkaz said:


> Saw a guy fishing the lagoon dam today , Dyed of laughter.


People like you ruin the Internet

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Socom said:


> People like you ruin the Internet
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Actually talked to him, was fishing for steelhead on a jig tipped with nothing. All he talked about is how he wanted to keep one and kept asking me why I don't eat them. People who ruin the internet are the ones complaining about fishing a damn bed. I understand fishing for relief and to enjoy your day. But to sit there and fish for nothing but meat? Yeah not understandable, he actually asked me what's the point of fishing if you don't keep them. Suckers and catfish will be caught during flows like this. No need to get buthurt over something I found funny. He also has been there for the past week snagging? Everyday. Has plenty of time on his hands.

P.s the season is over


----------



## Socom

Try trolling Lake Erie, might have better luck

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> Actually talked to him, was fishing for steelhead on a jig tipped with nothing. All he talked about is how he wanted to keep one and kept asking me why I don't eat them.


If you shared your bed-raking knowledge with him that may have been the cause of his surprise as to why you released them. Oh yeah, we catch perch for the fight.....the fight over who gets the first batch out of the fryer. :Banane40:


----------



## Socom

lowhole4trowt said:


> If you shared your bed-raking knowledge with him that may have been the cause of his surprise as to why you released them. Oh yeah, we catch perch for the fight.....the fight over who gets the first batch out of the fryer. :Banane40:


Now why did you have to go and bring perch into this? Now I'm hungry haha

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

It will be a good feeling to follow suite of the steelhead in the Rocky currently and boogie out to the lake leaving the gravel grazers in the wake. On second thought perhaps I will stop at the mouth and try dredging a caddis larvae (copper wrapped size 10 up from the preferred size 16 due to bigger area/deeper water) for some deep water spawners at the mouth.


----------



## ztkaz

Figured we should get this thread going again. The fish just might be here


----------



## lowhole4trowt

a "hero shot" thread may be in order for this year...condense it down to one fish-porn filled section.


----------



## Erieangler51

Let's get this thread back up and going with reports. The other one turned into a trespassing thread. 


Haven't made the 1.15 hr ride up yet with not much being reported and the rivers being low. Looking better for this coming weekend. Few days of rain in the forecast....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz

Erieangler51 said:


> Let's get this thread back up and going with reports. The other one turned into a trespassing thread.
> 
> 
> Haven't made the 1.15 hr ride up yet with not much being reported and the rivers being low. Looking better for this coming weekend. Few days of rain in the forecast....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



There are plenty of fish in the river even with the low conditions. Been fishing higher up towards cedar point and even further and had no problem locating fish everytime over the past week.


----------



## Erieangler51

That's good to know!!! Sacs?



If I didn't have to play chef frying fish for the browns/steelers game tomorrow I would be standing in the river at daybreak


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly

Bad picture, decent fish


----------



## Steelie.B

iggyfly said:


> Bad picture, decent fish


I disagree. That's a great pic. Much better than most of the ones posted here. Fish's head is still in the water, where it should be. Nice work, Iggy.


----------



## Erieangler51

Anybody have eyes on the rocky? Is it muddy? Was thinking of maybe coming up today and trying my luck. Don't wanna make the hr 15 min drive for nothing...

Thanks 
EA51


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Steel Cranium

Not muddy at all. Over 1 ft visibility, especially in the shallow water. Flow is also good but leaves are starting to become a problem. Saturday's issue was lack of fish. Fished low and lower-middle sections and only saw one roll in the lower section. Didn't see any caught and all who I asked didn't report catching any.


----------



## MadMax1

Steel Cranium said:


> Not muddy at all. Over 1 ft visibility, especially in the shallow water. Flow is also good but leaves are starting to become a problem. Saturday's issue was lack of fish. Fished low and lower-middle sections and only saw one roll in the lower section. Didn't see any caught and all who I asked didn't report catching any.



It's clear, The amount of leaves in the river is putting a bit of stain to it. I caught one in upper Rocky and lower Rocky both in slow water. Pink yarn and pink bead. Yes, there is a lack of fish right now but it will only get better. Waiting for that nice green 250 winter flow...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

